# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [Euro2008] Vos avis

## Aitone

Bonjour,

Demain commence la grande comptition... Je sais que peu de gens aiment le foot ici mais bon...

Pronostic en vue ? 
Portugal, Espagne, France ? Angleterre  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Bonjour,
> 
> Demain commence la grande comptition... Je sais que peu de gens aiment le foot ici mais bon...
> 
> Pronostic en vue ? 
> Portugal, Espagne, France ? Angleterre


Me demandais quand il allait sortir ce sujet-l.  ::lol:: 

Bon sinon, pour moi ce sera le Portugal.

J'espre aussi que l'Espagne fera enfin quelque chose.


Ca les mate les anglais.  ::aie::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Pronostic en vue ?


L'quipe la plus en forme c'est le Portugal, vu la performence de ses joueurs pendant le champion's league. Mais comme l'Espagne, l'Angleterre et les pays bas c'est une quipe doit perptuellement, surtout quand ils rencontrent ces prtentieux franais.  ::aie::

----------


## Alp

Espagne ou Portugal... La France je la sens mais alors *pas du tout*.

Ce qui serait sympa c'est d'avoir une bonne surprise  ::):

----------


## ucfoutu

A mon avis (trs clair en la matire) : le Npal ...
(faites-moi confiance ... je sais de quoi je parle ... misez sur la victoire de l'quipe npalaise car elle a rcemment battu celle, pourtant trs forte,  du Bhutan).

----------


## Aitone

Bon dbut pour les Tchques et les Portugais

----------


## Alp

Bien que laborieux !

----------


## Aitone

> Bien que laborieux !


pour les tchques ou les portugais ? 

Parce qu'avec le nombre de poteaux qu'ils ont fait, les turques auraient pu prendre une grosse branle...

----------


## Alp

Un peu pour les deux.

Surtout les tchques. Mais les portugais ont manqu de ralisme.
Un ballon sur le poteau n'est pas un ballon dedans.

On peut dire qu'ils n'ont pas eu de chance mais bien qu'ils aient domin, ils n'ont marqu qu'un seul but alors que la Turquie avait une dfense trs trs trs (trop) fbrile.

----------


## Aitone

> , ils n'ont marqu qu'un seul but


 ::koi::

----------


## Alp

Euh oui deux pardon  ::aie:: 

Ce match aurait pu finir en 4-0 et j'ai peur pour le Portugal que contre une dfense solide a ne se passe pas pareil.

D'un autre ct, ce n'est que le premier match et il faut voir comment ils se comporteront par la suite. Ils n'auront toutefois aucun mal  se qualifier. Je les vois bien avec 3 victoires.

----------


## Aitone

Je dsole juste le manque de brillance de Cristiano hier soir... Il a fait quelques trucs mais n'a pas brill  son habitude  ::?:

----------


## Alp

Oui. On n'a qu' mettre a sur le compte du fait que ce soit le premier match et qu'il ait du mal  rentrer dans la comptition.

Esprons que le deuxime match sera un peu plus explosif pour lui.

----------


## Le Pharaon

Rien ne sert de se presser, et le niveau de cette quipe turque ne vallait pas la peine de s'puiser. Ils sont trs facil  battre. Le match n'avait pas trop d'enjeux pour les portugais. Ronaldo doit rarement son publique

Les suisses avec ce que vient de subir Federer vont passer un long week end.  ::aie::

----------


## lper

> A mon avis (trs clair en la matire) : le Npal ...
> (faites-moi confiance ... je sais de quoi je parle ... misez sur la victoire de l'quipe npalaise car elle a rcemment battu celle, pourtant trs forte,  du Bhutan).


Moi j'aurais plutt vu l'Albanie...
Pas cool en tout cas pour les pays organisateurs avec les rsultats du we ... ::?: 



> Les suisses avec ce que vient de subir Federer vont passer un long week end.


Il pourrait le mettre dans les cages ? ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

Le deuxime pays organisateur et l'Allemagne qui gagne 2-0, on a pas encore eu trop de surprises pour le moment.

----------


## Keihilin

Ahalala...quel week-end noir pour la Suisse, sportivement parlant.

Perdre "btement" contre les tchques (contre le cours du jeu quand mme), c'est une chose, mais EN PLUS, perdre notre meilleur attaquant  ::cry:: , c'est rude !

On est raliste sur les capacits de notre quipe de foot, mais dans ce groupe et en jouant  domicile, on pouvait quand mme esprer arriver en quart...l a me semble compromis.

On se vengera en Hockey, Na !

----------


## Aitone

C'est clair que c'est dommage pour Frey

Sportivement parlant, on rappellera aussi la cuisante dfaite de Rodger hier aprs midi

----------


## Keihilin

Dfaite qui me touche nettement plus que nos malheurs en foot...

Federer est un joueur exceptionnel sur tous les plans et il ne lui manque "que" Roland Garros pour parachever son palmars...Malheureusement, lorsque l'on voit la "monstrueuse" avance de Nadal sur cette surface, on se dit qu'il n'y arrivera jamais.
C'est pire chaque anne...

----------


## Alp

L'anne prochaine si a se trouve il se prendra un match blanc  ::lol:: 

Le seul moyen pour que Federer gagne RG serait que Nadal se blesse juste avant  ::aie::

----------


## guandal

> L'anne prochaine si a se trouve il se prendra un match blanc 
> 
> Le seul moyen pour que Federer gagne RG serait que Nadal se blesse juste avant


Ou bien Nadal ne soit pas en finale (par exemple se faire battre par Djokovic en demi). Cette finale est le remake de la finale feminine ( Pierce -Justin Henin) 2006 je pense.

----------


## xxxcapxxx

Les tchques ont eu normment de chance ou les suisses de malchance.

Sans faire de chauvinisme , la suisse mritait de gagner ce match en tout point. Mais la chance n'tait pas de leur cot et le bilan final laisse prsager une sortie rapide de l'euro.  ::?:  
Reste le match de revanche face au turque (dernier rencontre  Istanbul c'est fini d'une manire trs peu sportive de la part des supporters et officiel turque).Mme si la motivation y est le manque de A.Frei vas peser sur l'attaque suisse (fin .. si on peut appeler sa une attaque)

----------


## Alp

Boaf il en faudrait pour que djokovic batte Nadal, au rythme ou vont les choses  ::?:

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

> Bonjour,
> 
> Demain commence la grande comptition... Je sais que peu de gens aiment le foot ici mais bon...
> 
> Pronostic en vue ? 
> Portugal, Espagne, France ? Angleterre


Espagne ou Allemagne. :;):

----------


## illight

Dja, je vois pas la France passer le premier tour  ::mrgreen::  a c'est clair  ::mrgreen:: 

Mais par contre je vois pas qui pourrait gagner, de plus je suis plus trop le foot (alors qu'avant si), je vais meme pas regarder cette anne  ::mrgreen:: 

Sinon pour Federer, je suis du aussi pour lui, parce que dja j'aime pas Nadal  ::mrgreen::  mais en plus Federer, je sais pas vous, mais pendant la quinzaine, je l'ai pas trouv trs flamboyant par rapport  l'anne dernire  ::?:  je le trouve moins incisif qu'avant, j'ai l'impression qu'il a un peu perdu de son gnie quand mme depuis quelques mois..

Bref, sinon, l'euro j'aimerai bien voir une quipe qu'on attend pas du tout, a pourrait etre drole  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Alp

Pour Federer, oui tu as raison. D'habitude, il fait toujours des coups  risque qui embrassent les lignes alors que l j'ai l'impression d'avoir vu un Federer avec la peur au ventre, compar  celui que je connaissais.

Pour l'euro, non pas une quipe outsider. J'ai pas envie de voir des matchs bidons ou une quipe pas attendue gagne parce que l'autre quipe n'est pas foutue de jouer correctement. J'aimerais voir de beaux matchs, des dfenses solides, des attaquants qui en veulent, ce que je n'ai pas vu depuis un moment...

----------


## mathieugut

Moi je supporte la France, qu'importe la situation  ::king:: 

Avec, une fois encore, un gros match en prvision contre l'Italie  ::):

----------


## Keihilin

> Sinon pour Federer, je suis du aussi pour lui, parce que dja j'aime pas Nadal  mais en plus Federer, je sais pas vous, mais pendant la quinzaine, je l'ai pas trouv trs flamboyant par rapport  l'anne dernire


Je pense que c'est une saison difficile pour Federer. Il a du lutter contre une mononuclose qui a passablement perturb son programme d'entranement et cela se ressent : il a dj plus de dfaites en 2008 que sur toute la saison 2007...

Ensuite, psychologiquement la situation doit quand mme tre particulire au moment d'entrer sur le court face  Nadal. Imagine, tu es n1 mondial, tu as la pression d'tre considr comme le meilleur joueur du monde (ce qu'il est toutes surfaces confondues), et tu te prpares  jouer contre un mec qui a remport 9 de vos 10 confrontations sur terre battue et qui en plus, n'a jamais jou aussi bien qu'en ce moment...

----------


## Aitone

bah y'a 4 ans, c'tait une surprise dj la Grce....

L selon ce qu'ils font ce soir, je pense que les Hollandais peuvent  aller loin (allez Van Nis).

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Dja, je vois pas la France passer le premier tour  a c'est clair


Je la vois bien faire comme il y a 2 ans: se qualifier de justesse pour les 8mes lors du dernier match de qualif, tre dans la peau de l'outsider pour tous les matches jusqu' la finale.

Il y a 2 ans, lorsque l'quipe de France s'tait qualifie lors du dernier match des qualifs et vu le niveau de jeu qu'elle avait propos jusqu' l, on n'y croyait vraiment pas face  l'Espagne. Et le plaisir et la folie n'ont t que plus grands lors de la qualification  :;): 

Bref, je croirai en eux jusqu' la 94me minutes de chaque match  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Aitone

> Bref, je croirai en eux jusqu' la 94me minutes de chaque match


On se rappelle encore de Wiltord en 2000 face  l'Italie  ::D:

----------


## mathieugut

La France a actuellement une quipe qui ressemble  celle de 98,  savoir une quipe qu'on peut pas deviner ce qu'ils vont faire  ::D:

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> On se rappelle encore de Wiltord en 2000 face  l'Italie


A tout jamais  ::aie:: 

En ce qui concerne Nadal, je pense qu'un gros cogneur comme Monfils, qui arrive  passer plus de 80% de 1res balles aurait pu rpondre d'une meilleur manire que Federer au dfi physique propos par Nadal et esprer prendre au moins 1 set.
J'aime pas Nadal ni son jeu, mais ya pas  chier sur terre battue c'est vraiment le meilleur joueur du monde et il le restera pendant longtemps  ::?:

----------


## illight

> Pour l'euro, non pas une quipe outsider. J'ai pas envie de voir des matchs bidons ou une quipe pas attendue gagne parce que l'autre quipe n'est pas foutue de jouer correctement. J'aimerais voir de beaux matchs, des dfenses solides, des attaquants qui en veulent, ce que je n'ai pas vu depuis un moment...


Pour la dfense a tu en verra c'est sur, par contre pour l'attaque, faut que t'aille voir ailleurs, je pense pas que tu aura des matchs avec plus de 3 buts dans le match  ::mrgreen::

----------


## illight

> On se rappelle encore de Wiltord en 2000 face  l'Italie


qui n'est plus la, tout comme Trezegol, qui avait marqu le but de la victoire. Mais bon il est que le meilleur buteur de la ligue italienne, donc c'est qu'il est mauvais  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Aitone

> je pense pas que tu aura des matchs avec plus de 3 buts dans le match


pour l'ensemble de l'euro, toutes quipes confondues ?

a m'tonnerait... dj ce soir, y'aura au moins 4 buts Italie-Pays-Bas

----------


## mathieugut

L'Allemagne a dj gagn 2-0 hier soir, faut esprer que la France en fasse autant tout  l'heure =)

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

Bon, 3h avant le coup d'envoi, il est temps de commencer l'avant match  ::mrgreen:: 

 ::lahola:: 

Allez les bleus !!! Allez les bleus !!!  ::yaisse2:: 

 ::lahola:: 

ps: Domenech n'a toujours pas officialis la prsence ou non de Viera dans la liste des 23 ???  ::roll::

----------


## Aitone

> ps: Domenech n'a toujours pas officialis la prsence ou non de Viera dans la liste des 23 ???


je crois que si

----------


## Commodore

allez, mon pronostic: un doubl de benzema  ::king::

----------


## Le Pharaon

Je vois l'Allemagne aller loin dans cette comptition, c'est une quipe sans vedette, les joueurs sont au mme pied d'galit et c'est une bonne chose pour l'esprit d'quipe. Et avec l'un des meilleurs gardiens du moment dans les buts c'est encore plus rassurant. 

Mais leurs attaquants ont manqu d'efficacit hier, la Pologne pourrait prendre plus de quatres buts, rien qu' la premire priode. J'espre que l'entraneur apportera des rponses  cel. 

La France est une quipe imprvisible. En 2002 avec les trois meilleurs attaquants de l'Europ (Trzguet, Pires, Djibril Ciss) aucun but marqu en trois matchs. En 2006 aucun prostonic ne l'attendait et elle est pass  quelques millimtres de la coupe, en battant le grand Brsil. 

Maintenant on va voir ce que ce sera la France sans le grand Zidane.  ::aie::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

Je viens de trouver a:

La grande interrogation...

----------


## illight

> Maintenant on va voir ce que ce sera la France sans le grand Zidane.


Rien depuis qu'on a chang de slectionneur, avec ou sans zidane..depuis qu'on a domenech, l'quipe de france ne fait plus rien.

Sinon, pour les buts, je comptais dans un match, pas sur tout l'euro, faut pas exagrer quand mme  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Commodore

> Rien depuis qu'on a chang de slectionneur, avec ou sans zidane..depuis qu'on a domenech, l'quipe de france ne fait plus rien.


Plus rien ??? une finale de coupe du monde c'est pas rien quand mme... faut pas tre trop difficile...

----------


## sylvain.cool

> Rien depuis qu'on a chang de slectionneur, avec ou sans zidane..depuis qu'on a domenech, l'quipe de france ne fait plus rien.


Tu es scandaleux la! 
Une finale de coupe du monde et avec la manire en plus (sauf pour les poules c'est vrai), c'est norme. 
Dire qu'on peut rien faire avec est lui, c'est faux. 
Qui n'a pas critiqu aim Jacquet avant 98??? Et pourtant, il l'a gagn la coupe du monde.

Vite vite je rentre chez moi, ca va etre l'heure.

----------


## mathieugut

Oui oui c'est bientt l'heure  :;): 

Un petit but ds le dbut ne ferai pas de mal, a fait longtemps que j'ai pas vu a en quipe de France =)

----------


## Aitone

Yes, je quitte le TAF aussi. RDV au Culture Bire, 6 crans gants ct  ct  ::love::

----------


## mathieugut

Une premire mi-temps pas trs convaincante, faut se remuer sur la 2me  ::):

----------


## Le Pharaon

Chacune des deux quipes s'efforce de ne pas prendre de but au lieu de chercher  en marquer, c'est ennuyant. Zizou est loin.

Ca sent le score vierge.

----------


## mathieugut

Bien voil, match nul dans le sens que vous voudrez  ::):

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

Ouai... Ben  part un Ribry tonitruant par moment, un Benzema prsent par saccades, ya pas eu beaucoup de satisfaction lors de ce 1er match. Une dfense quasi sereine, et encore.
Par contre, Toulalan, je sais pas  quoi y sert... Il n'anime rien,  part quelques transversales intressantes, ben je ne vois absolument pas ce qu'il apporte  l'quipe.
Bon, le temps tait lourd cependant. Ca devait pas tre facile  jouer, rien qu' voir Sagnol qui se deschait  ::?: 
En tout cas, les interrogations que l'on se posait avant le coup d'envoi ne se sont pas claircies...

----------


## mathieugut

L'Italie qui va peut tre prendre une correction, c'est bon pour la France si l'Italie perd et la France gagne contre les Pays-Bas Vendredi...  ::):

----------


## Alp

Si la France gagne contre les Pays-Bas vendredi...

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

Un point qui doit tre soulign, c'est que les Pays-Bas et l'Italie jouent au football et ne se contenteront pas de dfendre comme l'ont fais les roumains. Il y aura plus d'espaces, donc des occasions qu'il faudra mettre au fond.
Par contre, il y aura un autre niveau en face... ::?:

----------


## mathieugut

Le mieux serai de gagner face aux Pays-Bas Vendredi et d'esprer un match nul entre la Roumanie et l'Italie =)

----------


## Aitone

> L selon ce qu'ils font ce soir, je pense que les Hollandais peuvent aller loin (allez Van Nis).


 ::yaisse2:: 

Van Niiiiiiiiiiisssssssssssssss 

Bon, comme vous l'avez dit la France match nul dans tous les sens du terme. Par contre, les Pays-Bas  :8O:  Ils ont montrs qu'ils iraient loin dans la compet'....

On a du souci  se faire vendredi... Et mardi prochain, c'est pas mieux car les italiens ont nanmoins bien jous... Si ce n'est 2 grossires erreurs en attaque.

----------


## Keihilin

> Le mieux serai de gagner face aux Pays-Bas Vendredi


ou...et la marmotte, elle met le chocolat dans le papier...  ::aie::

----------


## illight

> Tu es scandaleux la! 
> Une finale de coupe du monde et avec la manire en plus (sauf pour les poules c'est vrai), c'est norme. 
> Dire qu'on peut rien faire avec est lui, c'est faux. 
> Qui n'a pas critiqu aim Jacquet avant 98??? Et pourtant, il l'a gagn la coupe du monde.
> 
> Vite vite je rentre chez moi, ca va etre l'heure.


Si Domenech le pouvait il n'aurait pas fait jouer zizou pendant cette coupe du monde, car il n'entre pas dans son systme de jeu, tout comme trzguet.
La France est maintenant base sur la dfensive, tout comme le championnat de france qui n'a plus rien d'intressant. Vaut mieux regarder le championnat anglais, au moins il y a de l'action  ::mrgreen:: 

Hier, j'ai pas regard le match de la France, je le savais qu'ils allaient rien a faire et a vos dire, j'ai rien loup, par contre j'ai vu la deuxime mi temps de pays bas Italie, ben a c'tait un match de foot, et je peux vous dire que la France va pas faire grand chose contre eux  ::mrgreen:: 
Ah a c'est sur ils ne s'en prendront pas beaucoup  ::mrgreen::  je dois avouer qu'on a quand meme une sacre dfense, mais bon on a rien entre  ::mrgreen:: 

Vivement que Domenech se fasse virer  ::mrgreen:: 

Par ailleurs, Jacquet je l'ai jamais critiqu, car il allait dans le sens des joueurs, lui au moins...

Domenech si tu regarde, il faisait jouer Zizou sur l'aile gauche, jacquet non, et d'autres choix compltement stupides que je n'ai plus en tete  ::mrgreen:: 

Aprs, videmment, ce n'est qu'un avis personnel, mais moi je le vois comme a  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Aitone

Faut arrter avec Domenech... Il a est arriv en finale de la coupe du monde mais mme LeGuen aurait aussi bien... avec le match pitoyable d'hier soir, j'espre qu'il va se faire lourder...

----------


## sylvain.cool

Moi je mettrais bien Malouda dehors...

Dans le genre je fais que des passes derrire...

----------


## papimcha

Enfin faut arrter avec domenech...
Des changements pas tops (je ne parle pas des joueurs mais des postes). 
Quelle ide de faire sortir benzema pour nasri (Un attaquant pour un milieu). 
Le pauvre gomis seul en pointe n'a rien pu faire. 
Si avec sa, on dit qu'il veut gagner enfin bon.
Ne pas prendre 3 points contre la roumanie qui est considre comme l'quipe la plus faible de la poule, on a du souci  se faire. 
Pour esprer marquer 3 points, il aurait fallu faire rentrer un attaquant  la place d'un milieu dfensif.
Voila ce que j'en pense, aprs ce n'est peut-tre pas une meilleure solution  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

Bon allez arrtez de vous prendre la tte, l'Italie a pris 3 pions, c'est l'essentiel non?  ::mouarf::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## sylvain.cool

Le probleme c'est pas le nombre d'attaquants.
Regarde les pays-bas, avec Van Nis tout seul devant.
La grosse diffrence c'est que tout le monde va de l'avant.
Van bronkhorst qui fait que monter alors qu'il est milieu dfensif.
C'est pour a qu'il faut que Vieira revienne, parce que lui il sait attaquer... pas comme Toulalan et Makelele.

Le probleme vient aussi de la gauche, malouda est incapable de faire une attaque correcte. Il revient toujours derrire.

Je pense pas que le slectionneur y soit pour tout, mme si il une grosse part de responsabilit. Y a un probleme avec une quipe qui ne veut pas (ou ne sait pas??) attaquer.

----------


## sylvain.cool

> Bon allez arrtez de vous prendre la tte, l'Italie a pris 3 pions, c'est l'essentiel non?


Ca fait ENORMEMENT plaisir.
Par contre, il vont peut tre surmotiv contre nous du coup.

----------


## illight

Je suis d'accord : Malouda, il sert a quoi ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## papimcha

Oui, je suis d'accord avec toi sylvain, mais pour moi cela montre qu'il ne voulais pas gagner ce match. Ou du moins qu'il ne prenait pas de risques pour le gagner. 
Et puis tu dis que la hollande n'a que van nistelrooy en pointe, mais leurs buts sont 1 hors-jeu et 2 contre-attaques. Je ne pense pas que nous, on avait de quoi se faire une contre-attaque face  une quipe qui ne jouait que la dfense. 
Il aurait donc fallu jouer l'attaque  fond, et on aurait mieux fait de jouer avec 3 attaquants plutot qu'un. Sa aurait au moins montrer que l'on voulait gagner ce match.  ::?: 


PS: Je suis trop content que les PB ont mis 3 buts aux italiens  ::yaisse2::

----------


## sylvain.cool

Je trouve qu'il y a quand mme beaucoup de diffrence au niveau technique entre nous et les pays-bas (et mme les italiens).

Chaque passe qu'ils ont fait taient trs bonnes et pas forcement faciles, alors que nous... on fait des passes approximatives et des contrles pas terribles.

A partir de l, c'est difficile de gagner un match contre une bonne quipe.

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Il aurait donc fallu jouer l'attaque  fond


Ils l'ont fais au dbut de chaque priode. Le soucis c'est que le temps tait trs lourd, donc chaque effort fourni demandait un temps de rcupration non ngligeable. Ajouter  cela une quipe roumaine qui n'a pas voulu jouer au football (sous peine de laisser des espaces et de se prendre des buts), se contentant de faire tourner le ballon et de dfendre.
Je pense que tout ces points ont considrablement sap le moral de franais qui ont lach l'acclrateur assez rapidement en voyant que a ne servait  rien.
Mais bon, ils n'ont pas mouill le maillot  l'essorer toutes les 2min...

Je rejoins les avis pour malouda et toulalan, ils n'ont pas servi  grand chose.
Le milieu de terrain n'avait pas dans le coup, et s'il n'y a pas de relai correct entre la dfense et l'attaque ben...

----------


## Deadpool

> Et puis tu dis que *la hollande* n'a que van nistelrooy en pointe, mais leurs buts sont 1 hors-jeu et 2 contre-attaques.


Tiens un truc qui m'nerve (enfin nerver est un grand mot  ::mrgreen:: ), c'est que l'on appelle les Pays-Bas, "Hollande". Mais bordel de nom de dieu, c'est impropre de dsigner les Pays-Bas sous ce nom. La Hollande n'est qu'une rgion des Pays-Bas (enfin 2 en l'occurrence  ::mrgreen:: ). Voil, fin du coup de gueule.  ::mouarf:: 




> PS: Je suis trop content que les PB ont mis 3 buts aux italiens


Esprons seulement que ceux-ci ne fassent pas la mme chose  la France dans un accs de vengeance.  ::aie::

----------


## papimcha

> Tiens un truc qui m'nerve (enfin nerver est un grand mot ), c'est que l'on appelle les Pays-Bas, "Hollande". Mais bordel de nom de dieu, c'est impropre de dsigner les Pays-Bas sous ce nom. La Hollande n'est qu'une rgion des Pays-Bas (enfin 2 en l'occurrence ). Voil, fin du coup de gueule. 
> :


Ben, sa alors, je savais pas,  ::oops:: . Pour moi, c'tait exactement la mme chose  ::aie:: . Alors mes plus plates excuses.  :;): 

Et puis les italiens, dans un excs de vengeance vont clater les roumains, pas nous (j'espre  :;): )

----------


## Aitone

> mais leurs buts sont 1 hors-jeu et 2 contre-attaques.


OK Van Nis il tait hors jeu mais 10 minutes plus tard, quand il y a faute sur lui dans la surface, il n'est volontairement pas tomb. S'il tombait, y'avait pnalty et il l'aurait transform...

Donc mme si le 1er but est hors-jeu, il a jou le fair play

----------


## papimcha

> OK Van Nis il tait hors jeu mais 10 minutes plus tard, quand il y a faute sur lui dans la surface, il n'est volontairement pas tomb. S'il tombait, y'avait pnalty et il l'aurait transform...
> 
> Donc mme si le 1er but est hors-jeu, il a jou le fair play


Tout  fait, de toute faon qu'importe la manire, j'adore les PAYS-BAS, mais je ne pense pas que l'arbitre aurait siffl pnalty sachant qu'il avait fait une erreur sur le 1er but. (Et oui ces ralentis sur les crans du stade ont du lui faire reconnaitre son erreur). On voyait bien que les PB jouer  fond leur match, et puis il y avait une envie trs forte dans cette quipe. pour moi, leur victoire est mrite. 
Combien d'quipe  2-0 contre l'italie jouerait la dfense ? 
La ils pressaient buffon comme si il perdait le match. Il m'ont fait rver. Dommage que la France ne fasse pas de mme.  ::cry::

----------


## mathieugut

La France va gagner contre les Pays-Bas, vous voulez faire des paris (mince c'est pas encore lgal  ::D: ).

Si la Roumanie sort le mme jeu face  l'Italie, a va tre pareil que pour les Franais et l'Italie ne pourra rien craser du tout =)

----------


## CheryBen

> Le soucis c'est que le temps tait trs lourd, donc chaque effort fourni demandait un temps de rcupration non ngligeable. Ajouter  cela une quipe roumaine qui n'a pas voulu jouer au football (sous peine de laisser des espaces et de se prendre des buts), se contentant de faire tourner le ballon et de dfendre.


On pourrait aussi bien changer "quipe roumaine" par "quipe franaise"  :;):

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> On pourrait aussi bien changer "quipe roumaine" par "quipe franaise"


Au dbut de chaque priode non, les franais ont essay d'acclrer. Ne voyant qu'il n'y avait pas de solutions, ils ont baiss les bras et par la suite oui, on pourrait changer "quipe roumaine" par "quipe franaise"  :;):

----------


## Aitone

vous avez vu l'EuroMag de la 6 hier soir aprs le second match ? Ils ont remontrs une action franaise qui dure une minute o ils jouent  la passe  10  l'arrire

----------


## illight

A vous lire, j'ai l'impression que c'est parce qu'il a fait beau qu'on a pas marqu  :8O: 

Je trouve compltement stupide, moi je veux bien courir pendant 90 minutes sous un soleil de plomb, au prix o on les paye..

T'faon, la france ira pas loin, pictout  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Aitone

> A vous lire, j'ai l'impression que c'est parce qu'il a fait beau qu'on a pas marqu


23, une chaleur caniculaire  ::aie::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

Ce qui m'a fait rire, c'est l'aprs match, o les 2 prsentateurs (dont la copine  Raymond) faisait un mini bilan du pitoyable match. Le gars commence  partir dans je ne sais plus quelle tirade et envoi  Estelle (de son prnom) un joli compliment, fort gentlemanesque. 
Et l elle rpond: Je n'ai pas envie de rire aprs le match des franais...
Et poum pub.
Raymond a du s'en prendre en rentrant  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Deadpool

> T'faon, la france ira pas loin, pictout


C'tait le discours dominant il y a 2 ans lors des phases de poules du mondial, avec au final les rsultats que l'on sait.  ::mrgreen:: 




> Ce qui m'a fait rire, c'est l'aprs match, o les 2 prsentateurs (dont la copine  Raymond) faisait un mini bilan du pitoyable match. Le gars commence  partir dans je ne sais plus quelle tirade et envoi  Estelle (de son prnom) un joli compliment, fort gentlemanesque. 
> Et l elle rpond: Je n'ai pas envie de rire aprs le match des franais...
> Et poum pub.
> Raymond a du s'en prendre en rentrant


Ah les commentaires de la 6. Je pensais qu'il tait impossible de faire pire que TF1 mais en fait si.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Aitone

> Et l elle rpond: Je n'ai pas envie de rire aprs le match des franais...
> Et poum pub.
> Raymond a du s'en prendre en rentrant


Ds le dbut, elle a dit "nous allons parler du match des Franais, nul dans tous les sens du terme"
Quand tu vois que notre ami Raymond applaudissait lui, y'a de l'eau dans le gaz avec ce couple

----------


## Deadpool

> Ds le dbut, elle a dit "nous allons parler du match des Franais, nul dans tous les sens du terme"
> Quand tu vois que notre ami Raymond applaudissait lui, y'a de l'eau dans le gaz avec ce couple


Ben si elle arrtait de coucher avec tous les joueurs aussi. Si a continue, le pauvre Raymond, il va plus pouvoir slectionner personne.  ::mrgreen:: 

Bon j'arrte l.

 ::dehors::

----------


## mathieugut

Il me semble bien qu'ils ne sont plus ensemble depuis un petit moment dj...

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Ah les commentaires de la 6. Je pensais qu'il tait impossible de faire pire que TF1 mais en fait si


Ben ya toujours thierry roland, il pourrissait les matches sur TF1 maintenant il s'occupe du cas M6  ::mrgreen:: 

Pis ajouter Leboeuf, qui n'articule pas, n'arrte pas de ressasser ses expriences passes avec l'EDF (c'est bon, t'as gagn la coupe du monde, t'as jou la finale parce qu'il n'y avait personne d'autre pour remplacer laurent blanc en dfense centrale...).

Donc maitenant, ce que je fais, je coupe le son et je met RTL ou RMC en fond  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

Bon, parlons de ce soir...

Des avis ? Espagne-Russie 2-1 et Grce-Sude 0-2 ?

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

Je miserai perso sur la Sude contre la Grce. Cette dernire n'a pas montr grand chose depuis l'Euro 2k4. Mais avec son jeu dfensif, il se peu que la Sude rencontre aussi quelques difficults  marquer.

En ce qui concerne Espagne-Russie: C'est le match que j'attendais le plus depuis le dbut de la comptition. C'est le plus indcis. 
On connait l'Espagne, sa phnomnale puissance de feu en attaque et milieu de terrain. Et la Russie qui est en train d'pater tout le monde depuis qu'elle a fini les qualifs devant l'Angleterre et que le Znith ait poutr le Bayern.
On va assister  un grand match je pense.
Ma prfrence va cependant  l'Espagne, mme si je n'aime pas leur crtin raciste d'entraineur... ::?:

----------


## papimcha

> Donc maitenant, ce que je fais, je coupe le son et je met RTL ou RMC en fond



T'as un pas un dcalage entre le son et l'image, c'est ce qui m'arrive !  :;): 



> Bon, parlons de ce soir...
> 
> Des avis ? Espagne-Russie 2-1 et Grce-Sude 0-2 ?


L'inverse (pour l'espagne) pour moi(mme score mais pas mme vainqueur), je vois bien les russes aller loin dans cet euro et la grce ne joue plus chez eux, donc 2-0 pour la sude !  ::aie:: 
A voir.  :;):

----------


## sylvain.cool

> Je miserai perso sur la Sude contre la Grce. Cette dernire n'a pas montr grand chose depuis l'Euro 2k4.


Ils ont quand mme le meilleur total de point sur les qualifications. Certes ce n'tait pas dans un groupe norme, mais il y avait quand mme la Turquie et la Norvge.

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> T'as un pas un dcalage entre le son et l'image, c'est ce qui m'arrive !


Si, mais bon je prfre des commentaires  peu prs rflchis et dcals  des balbutiements dbiles. Je ne sais pas si vous avez entendu le nombre de boutades et de blagues des 2 compres mais c'tait nul. D'ailleurs quand l'un en faisait une, l'autre ne comprenait souvent pas  ::mrgreen::

----------


## illight

> Donc maitenant, ce que je fais, je coupe le son et je met RTL ou RMC en fond


Un conseil : quand il y a un match de l'quipe de France, met Europe1 avec Mm jacquet, tu vas voir c'est tordant  ::mrgreen::

----------


## sylvain.cool

> Un conseil : quand il y a un match de l'quipe de France, met Europe1 avec Mm jacquet, tu vas voir c'est tordant


Je vais essayer pour vendredi... ah mais non, je pourrais pas le voir vendredi!!!

AAHHHhhh... remarque, si c'est pour revoir la mme chose.

----------


## Manumation

> Ce qui m'a fait rire, c'est l'aprs match, o les 2 prsentateurs (dont la copine  Raymond) faisait un mini bilan du pitoyable match. Le gars commence  partir dans je ne sais plus quelle tirade et envoi  Estelle (de son prnom) un joli compliment, fort gentlemanesque. 
> Et l elle rpond: Je n'ai pas envie de rire aprs le match des franais...
> Et poum pub.


Oui, j'ai vu, hilarant !




> Je miserai perso sur la Sude contre la Grce. Cette dernire n'a pas montr grand chose depuis *l'Euro 2k4*. ...


Geek !  ::aie:: 


Allez, je vais donner mon avis...

Dur dur weekend Suisse...D'abord la dfaite de la Suisse et ensuite celle de Roger...pfff
La Suisse mritait de gagner, la seul action tchque a t le but, ils taient nuls et on dominaient...Mais ce qui est le plus dur  encaisser c'est la blessure de Frei, a, a va faire beaucoup plus mal...

Mme si Domenech est all en finale de la Coupe du monde 2006, il est nul...Vous vous rendez compte qu'avec votre contingent vous pourriez faire 2 quipes de France et jouer le mme Euro avec les 2 ?
Il fait vraiment n'importe quoi !! (Dj ne pas slectionner Trezeguet !)

Pronostics de ce soir :

Espagne 2-2 Russie  //  *Sude* 2-1 Grce

----------


## Aitone

Bon ben GROS GROS GROS match espagnol... Je viens seulement de voir un bref rsum mais 4-1 quand mme. Ils prennent une belle avance aussi.

Pour les dtracteurs de Thierry Roland, il vient juste de dire pour l'entre des Sudois sur le terrain :


> Voici les Sudois tout de jaune vtu,  savoir maillot jaune et short bleu


  ::aie::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

C'est vrai que le match des espagnols et des russes tait plaisant. 
L au moins a jouait au foot, a jouait juste, propre, efficace  :;): 




> Voici les Sudois tout de jaune vtu,  savoir maillot jaune et short bleu


Ce sera surement pas la dernire  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

Clair, norme match de l'Espagne.  :8O: 

J'espre cependant qu'ils feront pas comme d'habitude,  savoir un jeu blouissant dans les phases de poules et une piteuse limination aprs.

Sinon, concernant Roland, ben a confirme tout le bien que je pense de lui.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> J'espre cependant qu'ils feront pas comme d'habitude,  savoir un jeu blouissant dans les phases de poules et une piteuse limination aprs.


Ca dpend de l'adversaire en 8me  :;):

----------


## Le Pharaon

Avec la France le problme est que c'est une quipe qui mise toute son nergie sur sa dfense. La peur d'encaisser pnalise un peu trop l'attaque, c'est le revers de la mdaille. Quand je regardais le match je ne voyais pas d'attaquants de pointe, tous devaient descendre faire le marquage quand c'est l'adversaire qui a le ballon. A ce rythme ce ne sera pas facile de faire des contres rapides, surtout quand l'adversaire adopte la mme tactique dfensive. Avec les grandes quipes comme le Brzil, la Hollande, l'Espagne ou le Portugal qui ont un jeu plus offensif le systme peut apporter ses fruits, mais avec les petites quipes qui n'ont rien  perdre c'est pas gagn. 

Pour ce qui est du Score du match d'hier entre la Hollande et l'Italie je crois que c'est un peu prmatur de juger la qualit du jeu des deux quipes, il y'a eu une flagarante erreur d'arbitrage sur le but de Van Nistelroy, ce qui a  mon avis un peu perturb les taliens qui voulaient cote que cote rattraper l'cart. Et je crois que l'Italie sera plus compliqu  jouer pour la France que la Hollande.

----------


## Aitone

la Sude gagne 2-0... Si les espagnols avaient mis 2 buts de moins, j'avais tout bon  mes pronos  ::aie:: 

Sinon, pour ceux qui ont bien suivi la fin du match...

Le compteur affiche 87:22
Et l notre Thierry Roland ador 


> Je pense qu'il y aura 3 minutes de temps additionnels. Il reste donc un peu moins de 5 minutes  jouer...


Nous aussi on t'aime Thierry  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

> Et je crois que l'Italie sera plus compliqu  jouer pour la France que la Hollande.


Moi je crois surtout que les italiens vont foutre une branle aux roumains tellement ils ont la rage

----------


## Deadpool

> la Sude gagne 2-0...


Bien fait les grecs.  ::mrgreen:: 


Non non, a n'a rien  voir avec une certaine finale de l'Euro 2004.  ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Je pense qu'il y aura 3 minutes de temps additionnels. Il reste donc un peu moins de 5 minutes  jouer...


Il est commentateur de foot pas prof de maths  ::aie::

----------


## mathieugut

> Moi je crois surtout que les italiens vont foutre une branle aux roumains tellement ils ont la rage


Ils ont pas la rage justement, je pense qu'ils vont faire un peu pareil que la France...

----------


## Le Pharaon

Une rentre difficile pour les deux champions, l'Italie et la Grce. C'est la preuve qu'elles ont gagn les deux coupes par erreur.  ::aie:: 




> Ils ont pas la rage justement, je pense qu'ils vont faire un peu pareil que la France...


Ils vont cartonner, c'est sr.

----------


## Alp

Sacr but de Ibrahimovic... Je suis en train de re-regarder le match  ::king::

----------


## r0d

lol, c'tait la folie  Madrid hier soir! On aurait dit qu'ils avaient gagn l'euro!! Yen a au bureau qui ont des sales ttes ce matin  ::mouarf::  Qu'est-ce que a va tre quand ils auront gagn l'euro2008!! (bah ou, ils disent tous qu'ils vont le gagner cette fois-ci, moi je les crois  ::mrgreen::  ).

En tout cas, ils parlent beaucoup d'un ventuel match contre la France. Je sais pas pourquoi (je n'y connais rien en foot), mais ils semble particulirement remonts contre l'quipe de France (ou peut-tre contre la France tout court lol).

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> En tout cas, ils parlent beaucoup d'un ventuel match contre la France. Je sais pas pourquoi (je n'y connais rien en foot), mais ils semble particulirement remonts contre l'quipe de France (ou peut-tre contre la France tout court lol).


C'est normal a, ils n'ont pas apprci que Zidane ne parte pas  la retraite en ce dbut de juillet 2006 ::mrgreen:: 

Les espagnols sont, avec leurs trs bons joueurs, trop srs d'eux. La correction d' il y a 2ans ne leur  pas suffit apparement  ::aie:: 

Ya peut tre plus Zizou mais y reste un Ribry en pleine forme et un Viera (certes en forme moyenne).
On les attend de pied ferme  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Alp

Faudrait pour a qu'on arrive  sortir des poules par la bonne porte...  ::lol::

----------


## mathieugut

Allez, un peu d'actu foot :

M6 se fait taper sur les doigts

Trezeguet Song

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Faudrait pour a qu'on arrive  sortir des poules par la bonne porte...


En 2006, c'tait la mme histoire  :;): 
Sauf que l c'est sr que a sera pas la mme que face  la Core du sud et le Togo  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Alp

> En 2006, c'tait la mme histoire 
> Sauf que l c'est sr que a sera pas la mme que face  la Core du sud et le Togo


C'est bien pour a que j'mets de srieux doutes.
Les pays-bas sont bien remonts et l'italie a les nerfs. Il faut qu'on sorte un vrai jeu bien offensif avec une dfense solide pour gagner.

----------


## sylvain.cool

> Il faut qu'on sorte un vrai jeu bien offensif avec une dfense solide pour gagner.


Je crois que tu as tout compris au foot!!!

----------


## Aitone

et vos pronos pour ce soir ?

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

C'est quoi les matches? ::aie:: 
Portugal et Suisse?

----------


## sylvain.cool

R. Tchque 1 / 2 Portugal  => Avec but chanceux des tchques et grosse domination portugaise

Suisse 1 / 0 Turquie  => Faut quand mme que les suisses gagnent un match

----------


## Alp

> Je crois que tu as tout compris au foot!!!


Rhaaa. Ce que je voulais dire, c'est "par opposition au jeu que l'quipe de France a montr jusqu' maintenant.




> R. Tchque 1 / 2 Portugal  => Avec but chanceux des tchques et grosse domination portugaise
> 
> Suisse 1 / 0 Turquie  => Faut quand mme que les suisses gagnent un match


1 - 1 ou alors 0 - 1, j'espre. (mes origines turques parlent)

Et pour Rpublique Tchque - Portugal, je verrais bien 0 - 2.

Au fait, ou est pass Rosicky ?  ::triste::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

Je dirai:
R. Tchque 1 / 3 Portugal (oui C.Ronaldo est en forme  ::mrgreen:: )
Suisse 0 / 1 Turquie (y reste qui en attaque si ya plus Frei ? ::aie:: )

----------


## sylvain.cool

> Rhaaa. Ce que je voulais dire, c'est "par opposition au jeu que l'quipe de France a montr jusqu' maintenant.


J'avais compris, c'tait juste une boutade.
Remarque, on y est presque, on a la defense. Manque que l'attaque.




> Au fait, ou est pass Rosicky ?


A la retraite, comme tous les tchques. 
Quand j'ai vu l'quipe type, a m'a bien tonn aussi, ya plus personne que je connais.

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Au fait, ou est pass Rosicky ?
> 			
> 		
> 
> A la retraite, comme tous les tchques.


Il a que 28 ans le mec pourtant  ::mrgreen::

----------


## sylvain.cool

Il est bless depuis janvier.

----------


## Commodore

mais non, il est juste bless
http://www.euro2008-foot.com/post/20...ait-de-Rosicky

edit: je suis pas assez rapide petit scarabe  ::aie::

----------


## Alp

> J'avais compris, c'tait juste une boutade.
> Remarque, on y est presque, on a la defense. Manque que l'attaque.
> 
> 
> A la retraite, comme tous les tchques. 
> Quand j'ai vu l'quipe type, a m'a bien tonn aussi, ya plus personne que je connais.


Ouais, juste l'attaque, rien que a  ::aie:: 
Il faut un Ribry explosif et un Benzema/Henry efficace, sinon jamais on sortira des poules (enfin pas par la bonne porte).




> Il a que 28 ans le mec pourtant


Bah ouais c'est bizarre  ::aie:: 

Ok pour la blessure... Dommage, j'adore son jeu.

----------


## r0d

> Faudrait pour a qu'on arrive  sortir des poules par la bonne porte...


La porte du poulailler?  ::aie::   Attention au renard! (renard de feu ou panda roux, that is the kouestionne...)

ok je sors  ::arrow:: 
dsol  ::oops::

----------


## Deadpool

POOOOOOOOOOOOOORTUGAL!

 ::yaisse2::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Je dirai:
> R. Tchque 1 / 3 Portugal (oui C.Ronaldo est en forme )


J'aurai du faire un cot match  ::aie::

----------


## mathieugut

> J'aurai du faire un cot match


Bien jou et bien vu  ::king::

----------


## Deadpool

Ae ae ae la Suisse.  ::?: 

Victoire sur le fil des Turcs dans des conditions mtos franchement pas clmentes.

----------


## mathieugut

Match plaisant  regarder, je me suis bien rgal, dommage pour la Suisse  ::):

----------


## Alp

Yes, bien jou la Turquie  ::yaisse2::  (je suis d'origine turque)

Par contre chapeau aux joueurs pour avoir jou dans une piscine  ::aie::

----------


## mathieugut

C'tait du Water Polo  ::D: 

Je sais pas si vous avez regard TF1 aprs le match, retour d'Henry pour Vendredi de prvu, remplacement d'Abidal par Evra, mais toujours pas de Vieira peut tre... On va en faire des tulipes et des moulins des Pays-Bas  ::mrgreen:: 

Plus de brves sur les Bleus

----------


## Ricky81

> Ae ae ae la Suisse. 
> 
> Victoire sur le fil des Turcs dans des conditions mtos franchement pas clmentes.


Adrien  ::arrow::  la prochaine fois tu sauras qui appeler pour avoir le rsultat, parce que chez Hippo ils sont pas trs efficaces  ::wink::

----------


## BertrandA

Vends tee-shirt "Hop Suisse !"
Peu servi.

Bon c'est vraiment dommage pour la Nati  ::(:

----------


## baggie

Dommage pour les Suisses ...  ::?:

----------


## Manumation

Pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff...

Dj limins !

Le pire, c'est qu'on a domin les 2 matchs, et puis perdu quand mme...On devrait avoir 6 points...

Mme pas envie de commenter le match...

RePfffffffffffffffffffffff !

Autre chose,  mon avis, la France ne va pas passer le premier tour, fallait pas louper le premier match contre les "voleurs de poules" (Reflexion faite par un des trois pseudo-expert footballiste au chauvinisme exacerb de M6...)

----------


## sylvain.cool

> Autre chose,  mon avis, la France ne va pas passer le premier tour, fallait pas louper le premier match contre les "voleurs de poules" (Reflexion faite par un des trois pseudo-expert footballiste au chauvinisme exacerb de M6...)


C'est parce que ton quipe est limine que tu veux que nous aussi on passe  la trappe?

----------


## Manumation

> C'est parce que ton quipe est limine que tu veux que nous aussi on passe  la trappe?


Ben oui ! Logique Non ?!
 ::mouarf:: 

Mais nooooooooooooon ! Mais je sais pas, Je la sens pas...Avec toutes les capacits que la France a, elle devrait faire mieux que jusqu' prsent ! (Note : C'est un peu le cas aussi pour la Suisse...)

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Mais nooooooooooooon ! Mais je sais pas, Je la sens pas...Avec toutes les capacits que la France a, elle devrait faire mieux que jusqu' prsent ! (Note : C'est un peu le cas aussi pour la Suisse...)


On sera fix ds vendredi  la fin du 2me match  la diffrence de 2006  ::?:

----------


## Deadpool

> Autre chose,  mon avis, la France ne va pas passer le premier tour, fallait pas louper le premier match contre les "voleurs de poules" (Reflexion faite par un des trois pseudo-expert footballiste au chauvinisme exacerb de M6...)


Hier j'ai essay de regarder cette fameuse mission 100% Euro. J'ai teins la tl au bout de 5 min, impossible de supporter leurs conneries.  ::mouarf::   ::aie::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Hier j'ai essay de regarder cette fameuse mission 100% Euro. J'ai teins la tl au bout de 5 min, impossible de supporter leurs conneries.


Pis Estelle Denis, elle est peut tre charmante mais a s'arrte l. Elle gueule, elle est agressive en parlant, ses questions sont bateaux, ses analyses n'en parlons mme pas...  ::?: 

Bref M6 a Estelle, c'est une belle vitrine mais derrire ya rien d'intressant  acheter...

----------


## sylvain.cool

Moi je suis pas vraiment d'accord.

C'est vrai, Estelle Denis est pas vraiment spcialiste du foot. Mais c'est pas ce qu'on lui demande. Elle est l pour poser les questions et mener un dbat, pas pour analyser. 

Les autres sont la pour analyser. Mme si Pierre Menez s'acharne un peu et ne fait que critiquer, il a jamais vraiment tort. Et j'aime bien l'autre vieux (Dominique Grimault) qui fait de bonnes analyses.

C'est sur, a vaut pas l'quipe du dimanche. Mais je trouve a beaucoup mieux que telefoot. Eux au moins ils disent ce qu'ils pensent et font de la critique. Pas comme les autres qui ne font que montrer des images et dire du vent...

----------


## Aitone

> Et j'aime bien l'autre vieux (Dominique Grimault) qui fait de bonnes analyses.


c'est pas lui qui a trait les Roumains de Voleurs de poules ?

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Eux au moins ils disent ce qu'ils pensent et font de la critique


Ils ne font quasiment que a sur M6... A force... Pis pour critiquer faut avoir de l'exprience et du vcu derrire. C'est pour a que pour moi le seul qui gre c'est Wenger sur TF1.Il fait son job de consultant  merveille, sans fioriture ni critique gratuite.

----------


## sylvain.cool

A ce moment l, ce post n'a pas lieu d'tre. 
Si on ne peut parler (critiquer) de foot qu'en ayant une grande carrire de professionnel...

Dominique Grimault a t rdacteur en chef de l'quipe, a crit plusieurs ouvrages. Il me semble qu'il est qualifi. Aprs tu n'aime peut-tre pas sa faon de dire les choses... moi si.

Wenger, il aime tout le monde et tout le monde l'aime (quoique moi pas trop). Franchement, quand il commente sur TF1, il a l'air de se faire chier le pauvre. Et puis je trouve pas qu'il critique beaucoup. Il dit que du bien de tout le monde. Avec a, on avance pas trop...

----------


## Aitone

> Aprs tu n'aime peut-tre pas sa faon de dire les choses... moi si.


mme le coup des voleurs de poules ?

----------


## sylvain.cool

> mme le coup des voleurs de poules ?


Bon il abuse un peu...
C'est vrai que la dessus, il a pas t trs fin. Il aurait pas du dire a. 

En mme temps, ils nous volent notre place dans la poule C.

----------


## Aitone

> En mme temps, ils nous volent notre place dans la poule C.


 ::mouarf3::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Ils ne font quasiment que a sur M6... A force... Pis pour critiquer faut avoir de l'exprience et du vcu derrire


Je me suis un peu enflamm certes, je parlais principalement d'estelle denis, grimault je ne l'ai pas souvent entendu mais estelle a fait un moment qu'elle essaye d'animer une mission de foot.




> Si on ne peut parler (critiquer) de foot qu'en ayant une grande carrire de professionnel...


Pas forcment une carrire professionnel, mais des connaissances larges. Mais j'affirme qu'avoir mis un pied dans le sport qu'on commente est un plus non ngligeable. Rien qu' voir les commentaires de France3 pendant Roland Garros. Certains (du genre l'autre zigoto de Monfort) n'ont jamais mis un pied sur un terrain de tennis et ils osent dire : "Il doit faire a s'il veut gagner..." Ca me fais marrer  gorge dploye.




> Aprs tu n'aime peut-tre pas sa faon de dire les choses... moi si.


Il y a un fond juste, mais il ne faut pas ngliger la forme, c'est le reproche que je lui fais sur certains points.




> Franchement, quand il commente sur TF1, il a l'air de se faire chier le pauvre.


Oui je te l'accorde, n'empche que ses remarques sont sobres, concises, sans trop tomber dans le subjectif.

----------


## Deadpool

> c'est pas lui qui a trait les Roumains de Voleurs de poules ?


Heuresement que le Roland participe pas  cette mission, sinon qu'est ce que l'on aurait.  ::mouarf::

----------


## mathieugut

> Bon il abuse un peu...
> C'est vrai que la dessus, il a pas t trs fin. Il aurait pas du dire a. 
> 
> En mme temps, ils nous volent notre place dans la poule C.


Bravo pour ce magnifique jeu de mots  ::mrgreen::

----------


## beekeep

> Bravo pour ce magnifique jeu de mots


il me semble que c'tait pour cette boutade qu'il avait sortit a ..

tout le monde lui est tomb dessus sans comprendre

et il s'est excus au dbut de l'mission en disant qu'il tait qu'un petit plaisantin.

----------


## Manumation

> C'est vrai, Estelle Denis est pas vraiment spcialiste du foot.


Un peu comme son compagnon.

----------


## mathieugut

Si tu fais allusion a Raymond, sache que ce n'est plus son compagnon depuis un petit moment dj...

----------


## Manumation

> Si tu fais allusion a Raymond, sache que ce n'est plus son compagnon depuis un petit moment dj...


Ah, savais pas...Il tait vex qu'elle en sache plus que lui ?

----------


## papimcha

> Si tu fais allusion a Raymond, sache que ce n'est plus son compagnon depuis un petit moment dj...


Tu m'tonnes, un entraineur qui ne laisse pas ses joueurs de foot approcher sa femme, je vois pas pourquoi elle serait reste.  ::aie::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Tu m'tonnes, un entraineur qui ne laisse pas ses joueurs de foot approcher sa femme, je vois pas pourquoi elle serait reste.


On parle de l'euro ici, pas de la vie perso des protagonistes  :8-): 
Pour le faire, il faut se rendre dans le topic adverse  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Deadpool

> Si tu fais allusion a Raymond, sache que ce n'est plus son compagnon depuis un petit moment dj...


T'es sur? J'ai rien trouv confirmant ton propos...

----------


## Alp

Et si on reparlait de foot ?  ::lol::

----------


## Aitone

quid de ce soir ? Vos pronostics ? L'Allemagne va t-elle confirmer ? L'autriche va t-elle aussi tre limine ?

----------


## beekeep

> T'es sur? J'ai rien trouv confirmant ton propos...


comment a ? ils ont pas fait une dpche AFP ?  ::aie::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

Je pense que l'Allemagne confirmera mais avec plus de mal que contre la Pologne.
Par contre Autriche - Pologne ben ... ::roll::

----------


## Alp

> quid de ce soir ? Vos pronostics ? L'Allemagne va t-elle confirmer ? L'autriche va t-elle aussi tre limine ?


Je pense que l'allemagne va confirmer ou au pire faire match nul, et je penche pour une victoire de la Pologne.

----------


## Aitone

> et je penche pour une victoire de la Pologne.


coup dur pour les pays organisateurs  ::aie::

----------


## Alp

> coup dur pour les pays organisateurs


Autant qu'ils se fassent rouster, que ce soit de bout en bout  ::aie::

----------


## mathieugut

J'espre que l'Autriche va gagner et que la Croatie va faire galrer les Allemands...  ::):

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> coup dur pour les pays organisateurs


Ils ont marqu 1 but, c'est dj a  ::aie::

----------


## sylvain.cool

Bien sur que l'allemagne va confirmer... et la pologne aussi.

Les pays organisateurs vont l'avoir mauvaise.. fallait s'y attendre, la suisse et l'autriche c'est pas des pires quipes (mme si la suisse mritait surement un peu mieux).

----------


## Manumation

> Et si on reparlait de foot ?


Ok...Alors le PSG va...Ah mince, encore tromp de sujet !




> Autant qu'ils se fassent rouster, que ce soit de bout en bout


Ben...Merci... ::roll::

----------


## Alp

Dsol mais c'est un constat. Si Fre tait rest, la Suisse aurait pu faire preuve de plus de ralisme et aurait peut-tre pu mettre la pression aux dfenses... mais bon.

----------


## Manumation

> Dsol mais c'est un constat. Si Fre tait rest, la Suisse aurait pu faire preuve de plus de ralisme et aurait peut-tre pu mettre la pression aux dfenses... mais bon.


C'est vrai qu'on a pas de chance...En plus y'a la blessure de Nkufo, de Streller (c'est pas un mal finalement)...Mais mme, l'erreur est tait de ne pas presser l'adversaire suffisant, de ne pas jouer assez vite et de trop jouer en retrait...

Je ne pense pas qu'on avait l'quipe pour gagner l'Euro, mais avec la qualit de nos joueurs, une place en quart aurait t entirement mrite !

----------


## sylvain.cool

> Je ne pense pas qu'on avait l'quipe pour gagner l'Euro, mais avec la qualit de nos joueurs, une place en quart aurait t entirement mrite !


C'est le probleme de l'euro, tout le monde a une quipe qui mrite d'aller en quart. Mais tout le monde n'ira pas.

----------


## Commodore

a pu Suisse, ce soir on verra si a pu France...
:addict:

----------


## Manumation

> C'est le probleme de l'euro, tout le monde a une quipe qui mrite d'aller en quart. Mais tout le monde n'ira pas.


Je ne suis pas d'accord, si tu as regard les matchs Suisse-Tchquie et Suisse-Turquie, la Suisse mritait de gagner aux 2 matchs, mais voil, a pas t le cas...




> a pu Suisse, ce soir on verra si a pu France...


 ::nono:: 

Pas ce soir !

----------


## Satch

Au moins, si a pu France, les franais pourront dormir sans concert de klaxon...

----------


## sylvain.cool

> a pu Suisse, ce soir on verra si a pu France...
> :addict:


Heu... plutt demain non?
(o alors je suis vraiment trop  l'ouest)

----------


## Enhide

Et sinon, vous pensez quoi du water polo ? c'est autant intressant...  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Au moins, si a pu France, les franais pourront dormir sans concert de klaxon...


Et Domenech devra s'inscrire  l'ANPE  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Commodore

> Heu... plutt demain non?
> (o alors je suis vraiment trop  l'ouest)


non, demain, c'est moi qui suis  l'ouest  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

> Et si on reparlait de foot ?



Mme p drole.  ::(: 


 ::aie:: 






> Au moins, si a pu France, les franais pourront dormir sans concert de klaxon...


Y'a encore les portugais, qui sont trs nombreux en France.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Satch

> Y'a encore les portugais, qui sont trs nombreux en France.


Moins qu'en suisse je pense...

----------


## Enhide

oui, o hier les turcs dans mon quartier -->  ::lahola::  -->  ::piou:: -->  ::lahola:: -->  ::lahola::  -->  ::piou:: -->  ::lahola::  -->  ::piou::  comme a toute la soire...

Du coup.... moi --> ::zekill::  ::zekill::  ::zekill::  ::zekill::  ::zekill:: 

edit : je crois pas avoir dj fait un post dont le message apparaisse aussi clairement....

----------


## Manumation

> Du coup.... moi -->


Nan ? T'as pas fait a ? Tous ?  :8O:

----------


## Enhide

J'en ai pas laiss un ! Mouahahahahaah ! ! !  ::pan::  ::pan::  ::pan::  ::pan::

----------


## Deadpool

> Moins qu'en suisse je pense...


Moins en proportion c'est clair, mais trs nombreux tout de mme.  :;): 

Le "pire" tant au Luxembourg, ou les portugais reprsente 15% de la population totale du grand duch. Les pauvres.  ::mouarf::

----------


## mathieugut

> J'en ai pas laiss un ! Mouahahahahaah ! ! !


T'as pas vu au infos le mec qui a tir sur des passants, bien en fait c'tait lui  ::D:

----------


## Alp

> Et Domenech devra s'inscrire  l'ANPE


+1, et de manire sure  ::lol:: 




> J'en ai pas laiss un ! Mouahahahahaah ! ! !


Tu as des origines armniennes ?  ::aie::

----------


## Enhide

Nan, je plaisante bien sur.... c'est pas bien tirer sur les gens....

Plus srieusement, je vis dans un quartier pourri o tout le monde gueule tout le temps et qui n'est pas toujours trs bien frquent, alors a fait plaisir au moins un soir de les voir de bonne humeur, a aura au moins apport a...

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Plus srieusement, je vis dans un quartier pourri o tout le monde gueule tout le temps et qui n'est pas toujours trs bien frquent, alors a fait plaisir au moins un soir de les voir de bonne humeur, a aura au moins apport a...


Ben oui et c'est dans des milliers de villes le cas, donc je ne comprends pas le mouvement anti-Euro dont nous sommes victimes sur dvp  ::aie::

----------


## Enhide

D'un autre cot, j'adore le sport mais le foot doit tre le sport que j'aime le moins, et je suis toujours dgout de voir l'avalanche mdiatique : le shampoing, les voitures, les chewing gum, les boissons et il veulent mme nous faire croire  la tartine de nutella le matin, un grand chef pour faire des tartine de nutella..... mme si j'aime le sport et tout et tout.... au bout d'un moment c'est l'overdose !

----------


## CheryBen

> il veulent mme nous faire croire  la tartine de nutella le matin, un grand chef pour faire des tartine de nutella.....


 :8O:  Parce que l'quipe de France ne mange pas de nutella tous les matins? ...  ::cry::  Tant pis je finirai le pot quand mme...

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> et il veulent mme nous faire croire  la tartine de nutella le matin, un grand chef pour faire des tartine de nutella


Celle l quand je l'ai entendu pour la premire fois, je me suis dcroch la mchoire tellement je me suis fendu la poire  ::aie::

----------


## mathieugut

> Parce que l'quipe de France ne mange pas de nutella tous les matins? ...  Tant pis je finirai le pot quand mme...


Ca fait 10 ans que je mange du Nutella pour eux tous les matins  ::cry::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Ca fait 10 ans que je mange du Nutella pour eux tous les matins


Et t'as toujours pas t slectionn ?  ::aie::

----------


## Enhide

C'est parce que tu ne dois pas utiliser le bon shampoing....  ::aie::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

Et que tu ne bois pas ta gorge de Volvic tous les matins en te levant  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Alp

Ou que tu mets la chaussette au mauvais pied...

----------


## Deadpool

D'abord la jambe gauche il a dit Zizou.  ::aie::

----------


## Alp

Ben oui  ::lol::

----------


## FloGig

Et aprs un coup de boule?  ::aie::

----------


## Enhide

aprs un coup de boule tu prends ta retraite c'est obligatoire !

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> aprs un coup de boule tu prends ta retraite c'est obligatoire !


Et a ne marche qu'au foot ?  ::aie::

----------


## Enhide

Je sais pas trop, vas mettre un coup de tte  ton boss pour voir .... ::aie::

----------


## Manumation

> Et a ne marche qu'au foot ?


Oui...A part si tu fais de la ptanque...Ou si tu vends des glaces...

 ::dehors::

----------


## FloGig

> Je sais pas trop, vas mettre un coup de tte  ton boss pour voir ....


Test et approuv  ::king:: 

Procs dans 6 mois...

----------


## Enhide

Procs ne signifie pas retraite...on nous aurait menti avec zizou ???!!!???

----------


## FloGig

Zizou il est trop occup  faire tester ses yeux  ::aie::

----------


## Le Pharaon

Vos pronostics
Allemagne Croatie (3 - 1 )

----------


## FloGig

Allemagne 2 - 0 Croatie (p-e 1 pour la Croatie)
Pologne 1 - 0 Autriche (je connais pas trop leur niveau, mais la Pologne a l'air meilleure)
France 1 - 3 Pays-Bas (avec de la chance on en marque 1  ::aie:: )
Roumanie 0 - 2 Italie (minimum)

----------


## Le Pharaon

> France 1 - 3 Pays-Bas (avec de la chance on en marque 1 )


La France c'est une quipe qui aime surprendre, quand on la sous-estime elle fait mal. Si tu veux qu'elle perd mieux vaut pronostiquer en sa faveur.  ::lol::

----------


## Commodore

Allemagne 2 - 0 Croatie
Pologne 0 - 2 Autriche 
France 2 - 1 Pays-Bas
Roumanie 0 - 4 Italie

----------


## mathieugut

Faut pas avoir peur des Pays-Bas, faut plutt se demander o est pass l'Italie  ::D: 

Je crois que les matchs de poule n'ont jamais taient autant discuts  ::mrgreen::

----------


## FloGig

> La France c'est une quipe qui aime surprendre, quand on la sous-estime elle fait mal. Si tu veux qu'elle perd mieux vaut pronostiquer en sa faveur.


Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqu?  ::roll::

----------


## mathieugut

Quelquepart faut tre superstitieu pour tre supporter de l'quipe de France...  ::D: 

Grosse chaleur dans le Gard, une bonne bire et c'est parti pour le Match  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

> Faut pas avoir peur des Pays-Bas, faut plutt se demander o est pass l'Italie


pas d'accord... Les nerlandais ont
jous un putain de match et s'ils font pareil contre nous, on va perdre

----------


## mathieugut

Oui bien sr ils ont bien jou mais je pense que la France n'est pas non plus une quipe de dbutants...

J'espre que la Croatie va Gagner  ::mrgreen::  2 - 1 pour le moment

----------


## Aitone

bon ben 2-1 score final pour la Croatie  :8O: 

tonnant

----------


## mathieugut

Ca a tait chaud pour l'Autriche ce soir, mais je suis content qu'ils ne soient pas limins...  ::):

----------


## Le Pharaon

Coup dur pour les allemands, deux fois battus par la Croatie en deux rencontres. Pour une quipe de ce niveau c'est une grande humiliation. L'entraneur doit mettre M Ballack sur la touche. Il a un jeu trop passif, des passes toujours vers l'arrire. Leur dfaite est surtout de  un xcs de confiance. Contrairement  ce que je croyais au dbut, ils ne donnent pas l'image d'une quipe qui peut aller loin dans la comptition.

----------


## Aitone

Grande humiliation, je sais pas mais c'est clair qu'ils devaient gagner.... Nous verrons bien ce qu'ils feront au dernier match...

Pour ce soir, chaud chaud chaud :
La france perd 1-0 face aux Pays bas et l'Italie bat les Roumains 2-1

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

Je pense que l'Italie ne gagnera pas face  la Roumounie. Donc dfaite ou match nul.
Quant  France -Pays-Bas: je vois bien une victoire de la France 2-1 ou 3-2.
Oui je sais a fait beaucoup de buts en 1 match pour la France  ::aie:: 
Mais j'y croirai jusqu'au bout  :8-):

----------


## mathieugut

Idem, match nul entre l'Italie et la Roumanie et une belle victoire de la France  ::):

----------


## Manumation

Italie 3-1 Roumanie
France 0-2 Pays-Bas

----------


## Deadpool

Allez je me lance aussi.

France - Pays-Bas : 1 - 0 (match hyper ferm, but sur coup de pied arrt)
Italie - Roumanie : 3 - 0 (les italiens ont la rage)

Esprons que le vendredi 13 porte bonheur aux franais.  ::mouarf::

----------


## sylvain.cool

Comme je dteste les italiens, je mise sur la victoire roumaine (1-0 sur pnalty).

Et bien sur la France gagne, mais sur un tout petit score de 1-0 (but de henry sur passe de Ribery).

----------


## Commodore

France 2-1 Pays-Bas
Italie 4-0 Roumanie

----------


## Enhide

Allez, je me lance aussi... 

Argentine - Kenya : 8-5

madagascar - vatican : 6-12

 ::scarymov::  ::scarymov::

----------


## Aitone

vas pourrir l'autre topic

----------


## Enhide

En tout cas, c'est sr que tu as beaucoup d'humour ...  ::aie::

----------


## mathieugut

*La France dans la mare orange*
*SUPPORTERS* - Une chaude ambiance attend l'quipe de France. 100 000 Nerlandais ont dj pris d'assaut la petite ville de Berne. Dans les campings, les htels, les bars, l'orange est de sorti. Au stade, les trois quarts des places ont t achetes par des supporters des Pays-Bas. Ce vendredi, autant se le dire, on joue  l'extrieur.

----------


## baggie

Aprs le match que les italiens ont fait face aux Pays-Bas, je ne sais pas si on peut miser sur eux. Quoiqu'ils auront probablement plus la "niaque" que pour leur premier match vu que c'tait pas vraiment a.

Donc je dirais 1-1 ou 2-1 pour les italiens.

Et comme nous sommes vendredi 13, je dirais une victoire de la France  :8-):  (ben quoi ? on peut toujours esprer non ?  ::aie::  a se trouve ils vont faire un malheur  la 2006)  ::D: 

[EDIT] Si y'a pas de supporters frenchies c'est moins fun a[/EDIT]

----------


## Manumation

Bon le petit avantage qu' la France, c'est qu'elle a de bon dfenseurs pour museler les attaquants comme Van Nistelrooy...Mais a suffira pas !

----------


## Enhide

Personne ne met en doute les qualits des dfenseurs franais, nanmoins, le problme de la France ne se situe pas  ce niveau. Des buts, voil ce qui manque  la France... Museler les attaquants oranges, je pense que c'est largement possible... arriver  mettre en chec Edwin Van der Sar semble plus ardu... Il ne reste plus qu'a regarder le match et  esprer que ce vendredi 13 porte chance  nos favoris.

PS : je fais quand mme un sacr effort pour rester srieux....  ::king::

----------


## Manumation

> Des buts, voil ce qui manque  la France...


C'est l que je trouve que votre selectionneur est nul...

Vous avez vu vos possibitilits ?

Henri, Trezeguet (oui je sais), Ribery, Benzema, Govou, Ciss (oui je sais)...

Rien que les 3 premiers : Meilleur buteur d'Arsenal de tous les temps, Meilleur buteur du Calcio cette anne, Dsign meilleur joueur de Bundensliga cette anne...

Et avec tout a, vous ne marquez pas !

----------


## baggie

Peut-tre que l'ide : dans un match on attaque, et aprs on dfend est plutt vue comme : on dfend et si vous avez l'occasion, tentez un but ? x)

----------


## Enhide

Cela fait des annes maintenant que je le pense.... les meilleurs joueurs du monde et des rsultat d'quipe nationale presque mdiocre comparativement....

Si les joueurs sont bons, le problme ne peut venir que d'une personne....

----------


## sylvain.cool

Et oui domenech nous a dj fait le coup en 2006.

Il endort les adversaires en faisant croire qu'on est nul et puis aprs on les prends par surprise.

Ou alors c'est qu'il lui faut 3 matchs de poules avant d'arriver  crer un vrai groupe, une vraie quipe.

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Si les joueurs sont bons, le problme ne peut venir que d'une personne....


C'est une rflexion un peu limite a, et celle qu'une partie des mdias ont.
L'entraineur est toujours le fusible qui saute quand a va pas.
Certes Domenech n'a peut tre pas trouv la bonne formule pour le moment mais les joueurs sont galement en tord.
Il faut se remettre en question des fois, laissez son ego de cot, et se bouger le cul. Vu le match contre la Roumanie, je suis dsol, mais c'est pas l'entraneur qui tait en cause quand Malouda n'acclerait pas, que Toulalan jouait  la passe  10.

Regardez en 2006: Ils taient minables en qualif, et en 8me ils ont t phnomnaux avec pourtant la mme quipe sur le terrain. Et ce  quelques jours d'cart. C'est pas l'entraneur qui  tout changer, ils ont juste dcid de redescendre de leur pidestal et de jouer au football.

Regarde le cas de l'OM cet anne: une quipe sur le papier vraiment forte, et un dbut de saison catastrophique car c'tait chacun pour sa poire dans l'quipe et donc pas de cohsion ni d'ambiance dans le groupe.
Heuresement Gerets est arriv, les a dress un bon coup en disant que lui il ne voyait pas de stars dans l'quipe juste des joueurs de foot.
Rsultat, plus d'humilit et les rsultats sont revenus.

Bref, une tirade pour dire, que Raymond fait peut tre des choix discutables, mais que ce n'est pas que de sa faute si l'quipe patine en ce moment.

Voil

----------


## Commodore

La France de Domenech c'est une quipe qui ne se met pas en route d'elle-mme, faut la secouer, sinon la pulpe elle reste en bas  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

> Vu le match contre la Roumanie, je suis dsol, mais c'est pas l'entraneur qui tait en cause quand Malouda n'acclerait pas, que Toulalan jouait  la passe  10.


c'est pas ce qu' dit Gallas aprs, pendant la confrence...

D'aprs lui, ils ont reus des ordres

----------


## sylvain.cool

> C'est une rflexion un peu limite a, et celle qu'une partie des mdias ont.
> L'entraineur est toujours le fusible qui saute quand a va pas.
> Certes Domenech n'a peut tre pas trouv la bonne formule pour le moment mais les joueurs sont galement en tord.
> Il faut se remettre en question des fois, laissez son ego de cot, et se bouger le cul. Vu le match contre la Roumanie, je suis dsol, mais c'est pas l'entraneur qui tait en cause quand Malouda n'acclerait pas, que Toulalan jouait  la passe  10.
> 
> Regardez en 2006: Ils taient minables en qualif, et en 8me ils ont t phnomnaux avec pourtant la mme quipe sur le terrain. Et ce  quelques jours d'cart. C'est pas l'entraneur qui  tout changer, ils ont juste dcid de redescendre de leur pidestal et de jouer au football.
> 
> Regarde le cas de l'OM cet anne: une quipe sur le papier vraiment forte, et un dbut de saison catastrophique car c'tait chacun pour sa poire dans l'quipe et donc pas de cohsion ni d'ambiance dans le groupe.
> Heuresement Gerets est arriv, les a dress un bon coup en disant que lui il ne voyait pas de stars dans l'quipe juste des joueurs de foot.
> ...


Ben indirectement si...

Quand tu donne l'exemple de l'OM, tu dis bien qu'au dbut a n'allait pas parce que l'entraineur (et c'est son rle) n'avait pas insuffl le bon esprit  l'quipe. Alors que Gerets en arrivant  russit  crer un quipe de foot, une vraie.

Bien sr, ce n'est pas que de sa faute. Mais laisser Malouda sur le terrain, c'est le persuad qu'il est bon alors que non.

----------


## Manumation

Et puis quand tu commences  dire que c'tait la chaleur alors qu'il faisait 23C, c'est qu'il y a un souci...

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Quand tu donne l'exemple de l'OM, tu dis bien qu'au dbut a n'allait pas parce que l'entraineur (et c'est son rle) n'avait pas insuffl le bon esprit  l'quipe. Alors que Gerets en arrivant  russit  crer un quipe de foot, une vraie.


D'accord, mais il faut galement une remise en question des joueurs si cela veut tre possible.




> Mais laisser Malouda sur le terrain, c'est le persuad qu'il est bon alors que non.


Entirement d'accord, il n'apporte rien  l'quipe et a perdu de sa superbe depuis le mondial. Domenech devrait mettre Ribry  sa place, quand on voit comment il se rgale  ce poste avec le Bayern...
C'est pour cela que je disai plus haut qu'il faisait des choix discutables  :;): 




> c'est pas ce qu' dit Gallas aprs, pendant la confrence...
> 
> D'aprs lui, ils ont reus des ordres


Je ne le nie pas, mais tu peux recevoir des ordres et y mettre de la volont et de l'envie. Ce que je n'ai pas vu pendant le match  part pour Ribry et Benzema. C'est pas avec 2 joueurs qu'on gagne un match mais avec 11 (voir 14 avec les remplaants).

----------


## Enhide

Je ne sais pas si vous avez vous mme fait du sport mais moi j'ai fais du handball pendant longtemps. Les joueurs ont beau tre super bons, il leur faut un bon entraineur et le problme de se garder les doigts dans le c.. et de rester sur son pidestal, est le problme de l'entraineur. C'est lui du mettre du plomb dans la t^te des joueurs et de les faire un peu ragir...

J'adore le rugby aussi et on peut dire tout le mal qu'on veut de Laporte quand il tait slectionneur, mais quand la premire mi-temps tait mauvaise, il savait quoi dire au joueur dans le vestiaire et quand ils revenaient sur le terrain, c'tait plus la mme quipe. Ce Domenech manque de tripes et n'arrive pas  motiver et  "enrager" ses troupes. Je ne parle pas de choix de slectionner tel joueur  la place de tel autre, mais simplement du charisme qu'un entraineur  besoin d'avoir pour entrainer ses joueurs vers la victoire.

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Ce Domenech manque de tripes et n'arrive pas  motiv et  "enrag" ses troupes.


Certes, a se voit mais :




> Les joueurs ont beau tre super bons, il leur faut un bon entraineur et le problme de se garder les doigts dans le c.. et de rester sur son pidestal, est le problme de l'entraineur. C'est lui du mettre du plomb dans la t^te des joueurs et de les faire un peu ragir...


Heu tu sais, mme si tu as les meilleurs joueurs du monde et que l'entraineur aura beau gueul pour les motiver, si les joueurs n'y mettent pas de l'envie et de la volont a marchera pas.
L tu donnes l'impression que ce sont des gamins de 6 ans qui ne font qu'obir sans rflchir  leur maman et que l'entraineur est cette maman et leur apprend la vie en leur disant quoi faire. 
Donc pour moi les joueurs sont autant en tord que l'entraneur...  ::evilred::

----------


## mathieugut

Faut pas oublier que c'est les joueurs qui sont sur le terrain quand mme, moi ce que je retiens c'est qu' la fin du match contre la Roumanie les joueurs Franais n'etaient pas trs fatigu, et mme malgr la "chaleur".

Les joueurs Franais comptent trop sur leurs camarades "stars du foot" et du coup ils avancent pas beaucoup...

La France a peur de prendre des risques, mais sans prendre de risques on peut pas toujours gagner... En 2006 la France n'a pas pris de risque (presque aucun but encaiss) et  russi tout de mme  aller jusqu'en finale, tout simplement parcequ'il y avait une bonne quipe.

Maintenant il va falloir peut tre prendre un peu plus de risque pour pouvoir arriver a quelquechose  ::):

----------


## Aitone

> Heu tu sais, mme si tu as les meilleurs joueurs du monde et que l'entraineur aura beau gueul pour les motiver, si les joueurs n'y mettent pas de l'envie et de la volont a marchera pas.


C'est  lui de leur donner l'envie et la volont. Si a marche pas en gueulant, il doit trouver autre chose

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Si a marche pas en gueulant, il doit trouver autre chose


En slectionner d'autres plus motivs...  ::roll:: 

Et pour qui porter le maillot de l'quipe nationale est une fiert, qui donneront tout, et dont on ne pourra pas rutiliser les maillots tellement la transpiration sera incruste dans les fibres...

----------


## Aitone

> En slectionner d'autres plus motivs...


yep... Trezegoal par exemple  ::yaisse2::

----------


## r0d

> Donc pour moi les joueurs sont autant en tord que l'entraneur...


Oui et 'faut faire gaffe parce que le tord tue.  ::aie:: 

Dsol...  ::oops::  c'est vendredi... spour a  ::D: 

Plus sriseusement, j'aimerais bien que la France se qualifie quand-mme. En fait c'est juste que j'aimerais bien qu'il y ait un France-Espagne, je crois qu'un tel match pourrait mettre une ambiance de fou  Madrid. (Par contre, je planquerai ma voiture, toujours immatricule en France  ::aie::  )

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> yep... Trezegoal par exemple


Un des choix trs critiquable de Raymond...

----------


## Aitone

> Un des choix trs critiquable de Raymond...


 ::hola::  ::hola::

----------


## Deadpool

> Un des choix trs critiquable de Raymond...


Trzguet avait peut tre couch avec Estelle aussi.  ::lol::

----------


## mathieugut

Il a sorti une chanson du coup Trezeguet, numro 24  ::D: 

http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x5powl

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Par contre, je planquerai ma voiture, toujours immatricule en France


Mieux vaut prendre ses prcautions, la mienne avait reu  la fin du match, alors qu'on tait en France  ::aie::

----------


## Manumation

> yep... Trezegoal par exemple





> Un des choix trs critiquable de Raymond...


Oui, surtout qu'aujourd'hui il aurait t particulirement bon (Treize et goal)  ::aie::

----------


## BertrandA

Italie - Roumanie : 2 - 0
France - Pays-Bas : 0 - 0  l'issue d'un match trs ferm
ce qui laisserait un suspens intenable pour le dernier match  ::?:  !

----------


## FloGig

> Oui, surtout qu'aujourd'hui il aurait t particulirement bon (Treize et goal)


Manu, avec ce jeu de mot, tu deviens mon dieu.  ::aie::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> ce qui laisserait un suspens intenable pour le dernier match


Pourquoi? On va mettre une branle aux italiens donc on peut se contenter d'un match nul contre les Pays-Bas  ::aie::

----------


## r0d

> Pourquoi? On va mettre une branle aux italiens donc on peut se contenter d'un match nul contre les Pays-Bas


Une branle...  ::koi::  ...  Un coup de boule tu veux dire?  ::mouarf:: 

Dsol, je suis vraiment pas drle aujourd'hui  ::oops::

----------


## Commodore

t'as d manger un clown avari  ::mrgreen:: 

tiens, en voila un meilleur...

----------


## laurentibus

ouais on s en fou de gagner contre les pays bas
 parce que y a de grande chance que l italie gagne la roumanie a par si eux aussi adopte une tactique defensive  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O: 

..... contre la roumanie  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  
c'est pas des francais eux  ::piou::  ::piou::  ::piou::  shame on us my goodness .......... 

donc voila tout ca pour dire que le match important sera celui contre l italie ( sauf surprise de la roumanie ...... environ 0.00001 % de chance ) 
car lors du troisieme match les pays bas serait qualifie l italie aura 3 point et nous soit 1, 2 ou 4, donc il faudrat gagner ou match nul si on gagne les pays bas  ( 0.000001 % de chance )  ::D:  
c'est ps tres clair mais on est vendredi  ( tien y as plus le smiley "apero" ) ... 

donc en gros allez la france vous avez droit a une derniere boulette devant les pays bas 
et par contre je veux un beau fani contre les ritouz a qui d ailleurs je m excuse d avance pour leur elimination !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! muahhahahahahahhahahahahhaha h ::twisted::  ::twisted::  ::twisted::

----------


## Commodore

on tente de battre le record de balrog de MissDVP sur le sujet Euro ?  ::oops:: 
 ::chin::  << il est l ton smiley apero
 ::dehors::

----------


## Deadpool

> on tente de battre le record de balrog de MissDVP sur le sujet Euro ? 
>  << il est l ton smiley apero


Le truc, c'est que l'Euro va durer beaucoup moins longtemps que l'lection.  ::lol::

----------


## laurentibus

le record ... en nombre de mess ??? 

 ::chin::  effectivement  ::D:

----------


## Commodore

et l, la Roumanie explose l'Italie 8-0  ::aie::  :8O:

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Le truc, c'est que l'Euro va durer beaucoup moins longtemps que l'lection.


Avec l'aide des anti-foot on peut battre le record en une semaine lol. 

Pour les matchs de ce soir je prvoit. 
France Pays Bas (2 1 ou 1 2) :

Tout dpendra de la volont de Raymond de librer ou non ses attaquants. S'il aligne encore 11 dfenseurs comme au match prcdent il le payera cher. Les hollandais sont trop offensifs et la meilleure manire de les battre c'est de marquer plus de buts qu'ils n'en mettront. 

Italie Roumanie (3 1)
C'est le match de la clarification pour l'Italie, championne du monde. Ils peuvent faire la diffrence sur les balles arrtes.

----------


## laurentibus

moi je vois 1-0 pour les pays bas 
et 2-0 pour l italie

----------


## CheryBen

Fance 1 - 2 Pays-Bas

1re mi-temps : 
La France joue en dfense, aucune occasion de but cadre, Henry se retrouve trop seul en attaque.
Malgr le bloc de dfense franaise dit "impntrable", les Pays-Bas mettent 2 buts de toute beaut.

2 mi-temps :
Domenech se dcide  changer de tactique et donne pour consigne d'attaquer. Seulement les Pays-Bas ont galement chang de jeu ( la surprise gnrale) et jouent dfensivement afin d'assurer la 1re place du groupe. La France mettra tout de mme un but sur une erreur de la dfense orange, mais aura ragit trop tard.

----------


## mathieugut

Allez c'est parti pour le week end, je prpare les affaires du supporter modle et je pars, bon week end  tous, et allez la France !  ::france::

----------


## Commodore

> Fance 1 - 2 Pays-Bas
> 
> 1re mi-temps : 
> La France joue en dfense, aucune occasion de but cadre, Henry se retrouve trop seul en attaque.
> Malgr le bloc de dfense franaise dit "impntrable", les Pays-Bas mettent 2 buts de toute beaut.
> 
> 2 mi-temps :
> Domenech se dcide  changer de tactique et donne pour consigne d'attaquer. Seulement les Pays-Bas ont galement chang de jeu ( la surprise gnrale) et jouent dfensivement afin d'assurer la 1re place du groupe. La France mettra tout de mme un but sur une erreur de la dfense orange, mais aura ragit trop tard.


Les pays-bas pchent sur la dfense. Je pense que si les attaquants franais se librent, ils peuvent percer la dfense trs facilement.

----------


## Manumation

Bon, je m'y mets aussi...

Pronostic : Roumanie 1-3 Italie

L'Italie marque ds le dbut du match (5me minute), l on crot que a va tre la fte des Roumains, mais il ne se passe plus rien jusqu' la 31me, o  la surprise gnrale et sur une de leur premire action du match, les Roumains galisent.

Vient alors la 2me mi-temps et la raction des Italiens. Ils marquent 2 buts, dont l'un se fera de la tte sur un centre suite  une action latral...

----------


## laurentibus

attention les cote et matcher morph a parler ... c'est l heure de remplir les grilles   :;):  

mais je pense que la ils vont faire offensif quand mme !! surtout qu ils doivent avoir calculer que ce match il est important que si on le gagne (cf mon explication  ( de pro  :;):  ) ) 

donc je suis d acc peut tre sur le rsultat mais pas sur la manire ou alors faut le flinguer le domenek !!!

----------


## CheryBen

> attention les cote et matcher morph a parler ... c'est l heure de remplir les grilles


Il faut miser sur moi si vous voulez gagner, je rapporte 4 pour une mise de 5 seulement!  ::king::

----------


## Mat.M

Quelle honte !! HOuuu la honte 4-1 !
 ::evilred:: 
C'est un score de baby foot !!

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

Ouai, ben ...
Je vois pas quoi dire... ::?:

----------


## Mat.M

> Ouai, ben ...
> Je vois pas quoi dire...


les hollandais taient meilleurs point barre surtout le gardien de but  ::aie::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

Ce soir c'tait Ribry contre les Pays-Bas...

----------


## baggie

Trs beau match des Pays-Bas, rien  redire.
Dommage que le match se jouait  1 contre 11.

----------


## Alp

> Ce soir c'tait Ribry contre les Pays-Bas...





> Trs beau match des Pays-Bas, rien  redire.
> Dommage que le match se jouait  1 contre 11.


+10000, c'est ce que j'ai dit pendant le match. Le pire c'est que tout le monde adule Henry alors qu'il est pas foutu de jouer comme il a fait  Arsenal puis  Barcelone. Je ne l'ai pas vu acclrer comme il se doit une seule fois, ni faire son fameux enchainement crochet+frappe, ni quoique ce soit de bien.

Un grand bravo  Ribry pour le gros match qu'il a fait, c'est lui qui aurait du marquer. Je me demande comment il a fait pour tenir 90 mins  jouer pour 11 (attaque, milieu et dfense !).

Et un norme bravo  l'quipe des Pays-Bas qui nous a littralement exploss ! Une dfense un chouilla fbrile compense par une attaque montrueuse qui par ses enchainements nous a clous sur place. Et puis Robben qui dcroche la toile d'araigne sur son but... Bababa. Et ne parlons mme pas du but de Sneijder (?) ni de celui de Van Persie.

La France n'a  l'heure actuelle clairement pas le niveau d'aller en phase finale. Par contre, les Pays-Bas ont de TRES srieuses chances de remporter la comptition et c'est ce que je leur souhaite.

----------


## Deadpool

+1 avec le monsieur du dessus.

Bon pour moi y'a toujours le Portugal  soutenir cela dit.  ::mrgreen:: 


Et pis je crois que c'est pas encore perdu pour la France vu que Italie et Roumanie ont fait match nul.  :;):

----------


## alexrtz

> L tu donnes l'impression que ce sont des gamins de 6 ans qui ne font qu'obir sans rflchir  leur maman et que l'entraineur est cette maman et leur apprend la vie en leur disant quoi faire.


Intellectuellement, a se tient  ::):

----------


## baggie

+1 pour Alp.

La rencontre face  l'Italie peut tre dcisive, mais deux quipes du genre  la ramasse en poule d'Euro, on est capables de se trouver avec un magnifique match nul  0-0. Personne n'attaquera par peur, tout le monde sera en dfense. Mouais, a promet.

Faudra m'expliquer ce que certains font dans l'quipe de France. Y'avait un sondage Pour ou contre Gomis, bah franchement vu ce qu'il a fait, on se demande pourquoi il est l quand mme.

Du coup, je dis allez les Pays-Bas ^^

----------


## Alp

> Faudra m'expliquer ce que certains font dans l'quipe de France. Y'avait un sondage Pour ou contre Gomis, bah franchement vu ce qu'il a fait, on se demande pourquoi il est l quand mme.
> 
> Du coup, je dis allez les Pays-Bas ^^


Bah pour Gomis,  mon avis, on l'avait pas prvenu que l'on rencontrerait des bonnes quipes. Il a du tre perdu quand il se faisait prendre le ballon par la dfense et les rcuprateurs des Pays-Bas. Ds le dbut du match j'aurais align Nasri+Benzma, deux jeunots qui en veulent et qui ont la rage de vaincre. Nasri jouant  l'OM et tant Marseillais, je peux vous dire que la pression ne lui fait pas peur et le boost. Vraiment on aurait peut-tre mieux attaqu avec ces deux flches.

Allez les Pays-Bas pour ma part aussi, parce que Van Nis + Van Persie + Van Brockhorst + Sneijder + Robben, a fait mal  ::D:

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> j'aurais align Nasri+Benzma,


Ben pour le dernier match Domenech n'aura pas le choix. Henry n'a rien fait, Gomis s'est rendu compte que mettre des buts en L1 c'est pas la mme qu'au championnat d'Europe. Mettre deux buts  l'Equateur c'est bien, mais fallait pas le mettre dans la liste des 23 pour a. Il n'a aucune exprience des vraies matches internationaux et  t dpass par l'vnement.
C'est dommage, c'est un bon joueur, mais il aurait du mrir un peu plus en quipe de France avant de faire parti.

Petit point positif, les bleus ont en gnral montr du mieux par rapport  la Roumanie mais ce n'tait pas suffisant.
Bref, de toute faon c'est quasiment impossible de se qualifier, donc Raymond pourra aligner des jeunes qui n'ont pas peur de mouiller le maillot et qui j'espre feront parler l'efficacit.

Par contre en dfense. Le PSG a fait une bonne affaire de rcuprer Thuram...
C'est un trs grand footballeur, mais l, il n'est vraiment plus au niveau. Rien qu' voir comment Robben l'a enrhum pour fusiller Coupet.

Pis le pauvre Coupet, pour sa 1re phase finale en tant que titulaire il va revenir avec les valises pleines...
Bref, faut esprer que l'quipe se remette vite en question.

J'admet cependant, que les bleus nous ont propos des phases de jeu intressantes par moment et nous ont montr qu'ils pouvaient faire quelque chose. Aprs c'est le physique qui n'a pas tenu et la volont.
Encore un grand bravo  Ribry qui a fait l'essuie-glace sans compter. Il tait dans tous les coups, revenait rcuprer le ballon assez bas, pis animait le jeu  gauche quand c'tait mou, pis aller faire la mme chose  droite.

Bref, je flicite aussi les Pays-Bas qui ont sorti un match phnomnal avec des joueurs d'une grande classe.
J'espre qu'on se retrouvera avec une finale Pays-Bas-Espagne ou Pays-Bas-Portugal. En tout cas, je vois mal qui pourrait rivaliser avec cette quipe  :8O:

----------


## Le Pharaon

Et le Vendredi 13 reste toujours une journe porte bonheur ?  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

Pays-Bas / Espagne c'est en demi maxi qu'ils se rencontrent.

Et mio je penche pour une finale Portugal/Pays-Bas...

Et c'ets marrant, si la France se qualifie pour les phases suivantes, elle se prend une grosse branle par l'espagne ds les quarts...

----------


## CheryBen

2-1, 4-1, j'tais pas loin  ::): 

Va falloir se sortir les doigts du ***

----------


## Deadpool

> 2-1, 4-1, j'tais pas loin 
> 
> Va falloir se sortir les doigts du ***


Moi par contre, j'tais  l'ouest sur ce coup l dans mes pronostics.  ::lol::

----------


## mathieugut

Bon rien n'est perdu, on va encore faire la comparaison avec 2006, manque plus qu'une belle victoire  :;):

----------


## r0d

yoohoo!!! Sude-Espagne (1-2)   ::yaisse2:: 

Allez l'Espagne!!!! 



 :;):

----------


## Deadpool

On remerciera galement les russes de nous avoir dbarrasser des grecs.  ::mouarf::   ::twisted:: 

Aux ventuels supporters de la Grce qui liront ce message, dsol, il ne faut pas prendre a pour vous, mais en tant que supporter du Portugal ayant encore en travers de la gorge une certaine finale de 2004, cette dfaite me fait plaisir.  ::aie::   ::twisted::   ::lol::

----------


## mathieugut

Si la France venait  Gagner (quoi, j'ai dis qqchose de bizarre ?!), bien ils tomberaient en quart contre l'Espagne  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Si la France venait  Gagner (quoi, j'ai dis qqchose de bizarre ?!), bien ils tomberaient en quart contre l'Espagne


Ben on souhaite tous que la France relve la tte, surtout si c'est pour battre les italiens.  ::mouarf::  

Mais bon, il ne faut pas oublier que tout cela dpend du bon vouloir des Oranjes mme si je ne les crois pas capable de faire exprs de perdre.   :;):

----------


## mathieugut

Si ils font exprs de perdre, c'est fini je coupe toutes les tulipes du jardin  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Deadpool

> Si ils font exprs de perdre, c'est fini je coupe toutes les tulipes du jardin


Si tout le monde te prend au mot, l'ensemble de la population de tulipes prsente sur le sol franais sera prise en otage.  ::mouarf:: 

Il est assez ironique que les supporters de l'quipe de France se retrouvent  supporter une quipe qui a foutu une branle  leur slection.  ::aie::   ::lol::

----------


## mathieugut

Bien c'est le mme cas que pour Italie/Roumanie, c'tait la premire fois que j'encourag l'Italie, car si elle perdait alors la France au trou  ::D:

----------


## Deadpool

Vos pronostics pour ce soir? Turquie ou Rpublique Tchque?

Allez je dis 2-1 pour la Reprezentace.  :;):

----------


## Alp

1-0 Turquie  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Aitone

Je pense que les tchques vont s'imposer....

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Je pense que les tchques vont s'imposer....


+1, a sera serr mais techniquement les tchques feront la diffrence.

----------


## Deadpool

Pure, finalement c'est la Turquie qui se qualifie.

Quelle bourde de Cech.  :8O: 

Et bien jou la Suisse.  :;):

----------


## lper

> Pure, finalement c'est la Turquie qui se qualifie.


Tourne de Kebab !  ::aie:: 
Pure, quel match quand mme, au moins ce ne sont pas des stars qui se la ptent...  ::applo::

----------


## Aitone

Bon, pas trop prsent ce WE mais que d'motions footbalistique  :8O: 

La France no comment, les Pays-Bas sont dj super fort alors avec l'quipe qu'on aligne... J'ai toujours pas compris ce que faisait Malouda sur le terrain.

Par contre, le but de Robben  ::love::  LE but de cet euro, au moins pour le moment...

Les portugais ont remanis leur quipe just 4 fun et a a sourit aux suisses. Si les Pays-Bas font pareil demain et que les roumains gagnent, ce sera rigolo demain soir... Un France-Italie en match amical  ::aie:: 

Et pas de bol pour les tchques, ils ont relachs la pression beaucoup trop tt...

----------


## Manumation

Maintenant, grce  la "performance" de l'quipe Franaise, on va avoir droit sur M6  un "Souvenez-vous Thierry...De cette branle monumentale contre les Pays-Bas" ! En tout cas, a m'a bien fait rire !

Bravo  la Nati pour cette belle sortie...

Quant au match Pays-bas-Roumanie, il est logique qu'en ayant la 1re place du groupe acquise, les Pays-bas alignent des remplaants...C'est ce que je ferais, en commenant par le gardien et par mes attaquants vedettes !

Dommage pour les Tchques, j'aurais vraiment voulu qu'ils l'emportent !

Rhoo, pis ces Sudois, surtout cet entraineur, mais quelle erreur de coaching, QUELLE ERREUR ! Sortir le meillleur attaquant sudois pour fermer le jeu et jouer le match nul  la mi-temps contre une des quipes les plus offensives du tournoi, mais il est vraiment nul cet entraneur !

----------


## Deadpool

> Rhoo, pis ces Sudois, surtout cet entraineur, mais quelle erreur de coaching, QUELLE ERREUR ! Sortir le meillleur attaquant sudois pour fermer le jeu et jouer le match nul  la mi-temps contre une des quipes les plus offensives du tournoi, mais il est vraiment nul cet entraneur !


Je crois qu'il l'a sorti car celui-ci se plaignait de douleurs.  :;):

----------


## Manumation

Peut-tre oui...Mais ils ont essay de fermer le jeu et de conserver le score, ce qui est une erreur et qui leur a cote chre...Surtout que les espagnol dtestent dfendre et sont vraiment nuls de ce ct-l...La Sude a laisse dominer les espagnols, alors que depuis la 15me minute jusqu' la 45me, ils ont attaqus et auraient mme pu prendre l'avantage...

----------


## laurentibus

bon domenech vous croyais qu il prend du crack ou des meta-amphetamine ???

du coup comme la roumaine avait tenue en chec l italie il nous fallait la victoire 
.......... mais toujours pas d ambition ......  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O: 

moi pour le prochain match je verais bien coupet en pointe (seul bien sur) et  pas trop de milieu offensif ..... 

allez les amies tous avec moi : prions prions et prions ...... ::roll::  ::roll::  ::roll::  ::roll::

----------


## FloGig

> Allemagne 2 - 0 Croatie (p-e 1 pour la Croatie)
> Pologne 1 - 0 Autriche (je connais pas trop leur niveau, mais la Pologne a l'air meilleure)
> France 1 - 3 Pays-Bas (avec de la chance on en marque 1 )
> Roumanie 0 - 2 Italie (minimum)


Le seul pronostic  peu prs correct que j'ai fait, c'est celui de la France  ::mouarf:: 




> La France c'est une quipe qui aime surprendre, quand on la sous-estime elle fait mal. Si tu veux qu'elle perd mieux vaut pronostiquer en sa faveur.


a a pas march  ::aie::  cela dit j'aurais prfrer que tu ais raison...

Sinon la Turquie me fait une grosse impression, elle arrive  remonter mme mene au score (comme une certaine quipe de France  un certain Euro 2000... la bonne poque  ::aie:: ). La seule chose que je contesterai si elle gagne l'Euro (c'est pas fait), c'est son appartenance  l'Europe (parce que c'est pas le petit bout qu'elle a du bon ct qui me convainc, sinon nous on peux aller faire la Coupe d'Amrique du Sud avec la Guyane  ::aie:: )

----------


## Alp

> Sinon la Turquie me fait une grosse impression, elle arrive  remonter mme mene au score (comme une certaine quipe de France  un certain Euro 2000... la bonne poque ). La seule chose que je contesterai si elle gagne l'Euro (c'est pas fait), c'est son appartenance  l'Europe (parce que c'est pas le petit bout qu'elle a du bon ct qui me convainc, sinon nous on peux aller faire la Coupe d'Amrique du Sud avec la Guyane )


Qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas lire...  ::roll::

----------


## laurentibus

n empche que je pensais a qq chose : et si la Roumanie nous faisais une entour loupe a la grecque .......... 
c'est vrai ils ont tenue match nul contre la france et l italie : 2 des favoris ..... 

si ils gagnent contre les pays bas ou si ils font match nul et nous aussi contre l italie je parie sur eux ... a 60 contre 1 ...... a moi les $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ !!!!! ::D:

----------


## lper

> Qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas lire...


Au contraire, c'est ce qui permet de dnoncer ce racisme sous-jacent qu'il existe dans ce sport... ::roll::

----------


## Alp

> Au contraire, c'est ce qui permet de dnoncer ce racisme sous-jacent qu'il existe dans ce sport...


Si tu le dis  :;):

----------


## lper

> Si tu le dis


Je le dis autant que je le pense et que tu l'as crit aussi, si j'avais bien compris... :;):

----------


## Alp

Pas vraiment.

M'enfin parlons plutt foot  ::):

----------


## nicB

> La seule chose que je contesterai si elle gagne l'Euro (c'est pas fait), c'est son appartenance  l'Europe


Et les Russes alors ?  :;):

----------


## laurentibus

et les suisses ?

----------


## Aitone

Ce topic est destin  parler de foot,  la rigueur troller sur le foot mais en aucun cas de dterminer l'appartenance de pays  l'Europe.

 ::merci::

----------


## Alp

Bon... ce soir :



> lun 16/06/2008   	  Vienne  	
> AUTRICHE 	- 	
> ALLEMAGNE 	20h45
>   	 Klagenfurt 	
> POLOGNE 	- 	
> CROATIE 	20h45


Vos pronostics ?

----------


## Aitone

Autriche / Allemagne 2-0 (comme suisse-portugal)

Pologne / Croatie 0-2

----------


## mathieugut

Victoire de l'Allemagne et de la Croatie, il va y avoir des buts ce soir  :;):

----------


## Manumation

Autriche 1-2 Allemagne
Pologne 1-2 Croatie

----------


## Alp

> Autriche 1-2 Allemagne
> Pologne 1-2 Croatie


Peut-tre un peu trop "caricatur", mais mon ide irait plutt dans ce sens-l.
Victoire de l'Allemagne et je pense victoire de la Croatie.

----------


## Manumation

Ah, pis j'oubliais, aprs la trs forte canicule, il s'agirait des vestiaires qui auraient fait perdre la France...Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## henderson

L'quipe des Pays Bas tant dj qualifie, n'aura aucune raison  particulire d'en dmontrer d'avantage !
Ils vont probablement faire jouer les remplaants pour avoir des joueurs frais et disponibles pour la suite.
Les Pays Bas ne jouent pas pour qualifier ni la France ni l'Italie... il jouent pour aller en finale et la gagner !
Donc s'il peuvent liminer la France et l'Italie juste en se reposant... je pense qu'ils le feront !

----------


## sylvain.cool

Allez mme si je suis dgout et qu'aucun de mes pronostics n'a t bon pour le moment... je continue:
Autriche 2-1 Allemagne (histoire qu'on soit pas tout seul  plonger, mais j'y crois pas trop)
Pologne 1-2 Croatie (ils nous ont montr qu'ils assuraient les croates)

----------


## FloGig

Oula, je crois que ma "boutade" sur la Turquie est mal passe... Fallait pas vous mettre dans des tats pareils... Si vous avez cru que c'tait du racisme, c'tait pas du tout a.

Je clos le "dbat" en m'excusant  ceux que j'ai choqu, mes mots sont all plus loin que ma pense  ::oops::

----------


## sylvain.cool

> L'quipe des Pays Bas tant dj qualifie, n'aura aucune raison  particulire d'en dmontrer d'avantage !
> Ils vont probablement faire jouer les remplaants pour avoir des joueurs frais et disponibles pour la suite.
> Les Pays Bas ne jouent pas pour qualifier ni la France ni l'Italie... il jouent pour aller en finale et la gagner !
> Donc s'il peuvent liminer la France et l'Italie juste en se reposant... je pense qu'ils le feront !


Quand tu vois l'effectif des Pays-Bas, tu te demande s'il y a vraiment une quipe B. Les remplaants vont avoir  cur de montrer qu'ils peuvent tre titulaire. C'est peut-tre pour eux la seule chance de se montrer  cet euro.

----------


## r0d

> Ah, pis j'oubliais, aprs la trs forte canicule, il s'agirait des vestiaires qui auraient fait perdre la France...Qu'en pensez-vous ?


LoL. Je n'ai pas pu me retenir de m'esclaffer en lisant:



> Raymond Domenech [...] a assur  la veille du match contre les Pays-Bas, un vendredi 13, ne pas tre superstitieux car "a porte malheur".


 ::king::

----------


## lper

> Je clos le "dbat" en m'excusant  ceux que j'ai choqu, mes mots sont all plus loin que ma pense


C'est tout  ton honneur, excuse moi aussi dans le sens que j'avais interprt, l'incident est clos !  :;):

----------


## Commodore

de toute faon, il s'agit non pas du dcoupage rgional gographique, mais du dcoupage rgional footballistique  ::mrgreen:: 
on a 4 zones footballistiques si je ne m'abuse, et 5 continents gographiques  ::D:

----------


## lper

Juste un cas de figure :

si France-Italie 0-0
et Pays-bas-Roumanie 3-0

qui est qualifi ?  :8O:

----------


## Commodore

les tirs au but en dcideront si c'est le cas

----------


## Manumation

Celui qui gagne aux tirs aux buts entre Italie-France !

EDIT : Et m.... grill !

----------


## lper

> les tirs au but en dcideront si c'est le cas


Quels tirs aux buts ? La Roumanie avec la France et l'Italie ??  :8O:

----------


## Manumation

Comme je l'ai dit avant, entre l'Italie et la France !

----------


## Aitone

> Comme je l'ai dit avant, entre l'Italie et la France !


C'est dgueu pour la Roumanie car les 3 quipes seraient  2 points avec un match nul France/Italie

----------


## Manumation

Ouais...C'est pour a que je suis en train de me creuser l'esprit....Parce-que l, si 2 quipes sont  galit de pts pour la 2me place, c'est la diffrence de buts ou la confrontation directe qui fait foi ?

----------


## Commodore

De toute faon, l'Italie et/ou la France sortira/ont de l'Euro avant les quarts

----------


## mathieugut

> France - Italie, gagner et esprer
> Si la Roumanie enchane sur un troisime match nul en trois matches, elle sera limine au cas o l'autre match du groupe, disput simultanment, connat un vainqueur. La France ou l'Italie serait qualifie. En cas de dfaite roumaine et de match nul  Zurich, les trois quipes se retrouveraient  galit avec deux points.
> 
> Dans ce cas, les critres qui s'appliquent sont les suivants, par ordre d'importance :
> 
> a) Nombre de points obtenus dans les rencontres directes.
> Si ces quipes n'ont fait que des nuls entre elles, ce critre en permet pas de dcider.
> 
> b) Diffrence de buts dans les matches des rencontres directes.
> ...

----------


## lper

Ok, merci mathieugut pour cette rponse prcise ! :;):

----------


## Alp

Quel bazar ces rgles  ::aie::

----------


## sylvain.cool

Donc on gagne et on espre que la Roumanie non.

Sinon => limin (et on meriterait).

----------


## CheryBen

Donc voici les scnarios de qualification pour le 2 tour pour chaque pays (si je ne me trompe pas...).
France : 
doit absolument gagner et la Roumanie ne gagne pas.Italie : 
gagner et la Roumanie ne gagne pas.match nul et la Roumanie perd sans mettre de but et en s'en prenant minimum 3Roumanie :
gagnermatch nul dans les 2 matchsdfaite en mettant au moins 1 but ou en s'en prenant 2 maximum.

----------


## Manumation

> dfaite en mettant au moins 1 but ou en s'en prenant 2 maximum.


**Sans que la France ou l'Italie ne gagne*

----------


## sylvain.cool

Des rumeurs circulent comme quoi Malouda ne serait pas sur le terrain demain... 
ENFIN!!!

----------


## Aitone

> Des rumeurs circulent comme quoi Malouda ne serait pas sur le terrain demain... 
> ENFIN!!!


 ::lahola::

----------


## Alp

> Des rumeurs circulent comme quoi Malouda ne serait pas sur le terrain demain... 
> ENFIN!!!


Long  la dtente le Domenech hein...

----------


## Aitone

> Long  la dtente le Domenech hein...


 ::nono:: 

Raymond voulait le mettre titulaire mais c'est Malouda qui a t le voir et a dit :



> Mais Raymond, je suis devenu une quiche au foot, je m'en rend compte moi mme que je sais plus jouer...

----------


## Invit

::salut:: 

Au vu de l'excellente prsentation du contexte de *mathieugut*.

Une question m'interpelle, les deux matchs se jouant en mme temps, est-ce qu'il y a risque de prolongation ou non ?

Comment peut se faire le choix ?

Starec

----------


## Manumation

Et bien non....Pourquoi y'aurait-il prolongation ? mathieugut expliquait justement a trs bien...

----------


## mathieugut

Encore faut avoir envie de le lire  ::aie::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Des rumeurs circulent comme quoi Malouda ne serait pas sur le terrain demain...


Si seulement ces rumeurs pouvaient s'tendre  d'autres joueurs et se rapprocher du vritable choix de raymond.
Raymond devrait aligner tous les remplaants pour ce match, je suis sr qu'ils pourraient faire un bon rsultat  :;): 
De toute faon, comme il l'a dis, nous n'avons plus notre destin entre nos mains, donc autant en faire profiter tout le monde.

----------


## Invit

> Encore faut avoir envie de le lire


 ::langue::  J'ai relu 3 fois avant de comprendre  :;):

----------


## Alp

Faudrait qu'il lche Nasri et Benzema. Ils peuvent se faire plaisir. Ces deux-l et Ribry sont a priori les seuls susceptibles d'avoir faim au point de dcrocher une ou deux toile(s) d'araignes  :;):

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Moi, je pense qu'il faut virer cette quipe et mettre une quipe de jeunes remplaants.

----------


## Aitone

La preuve : le lobe d'Henry... Il y a 4 ans, il ne l'aurait jamais loup son lobe sur Van der Sar...

Il se fait vieux...

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> La preuve : le lobe d'Henry... Il y a 4 ans, il ne l'aurait jamais loup son lobe sur Van der Sar...


  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## Alp

> La preuve : le lobe d'Henry... Il y a 4 ans, il ne l'aurait jamais loup son lobe sur Van der Sar...
> 
> Il se fait vieux...


Tout  fait d'accord. J'ai balanc pas mal d'insultes quand je l'ai vu rater ce lob...

----------


## mathieugut

C'est vrai qu'avant on dout pas quand Henry tait seul face au goal, maintenant c'est pas la mme...

Puis faut faire gaffe  Thuram, il risque de perdre une jambe un jour  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

> Puis faut faire gaffe  Thuram, il risque de perdre une jambe un jour


Dire qu'il va au PSG  ::roll::

----------


## mathieugut

Au PSG ils recuprent les joueurs une fois qu'ils ne savent plus jouer  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

> Dire qu'il va au PSG


Cela ne changera pas le rsultat  :;): .

Il faut lcher les jeunes sur le terrain, ils ont faim et encore plein de choses  prouver, ils vont vouloir faire leur preuves.

----------


## Commodore

> Au PSG ils recuprent les joueurs une fois qu'ils ne savent plus jouer


mme quand ils rcuprent un joueur exceptionnel ils ne savent pas le faire jouer... Rappelons nous que Ronaldinho a t au PSG  ::aie::

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> Puis faut faire gaffe  Thuram, il risque de perdre une jambe un jour


Moi, j'enfermerais Coupet dans une maison de retraite  ::aie::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

D'aprs les rumeurs l'quipe type serait:




> Coupet - Clerc, Gallas, Abidal, Evra - Toulalan, L. Diarra ou Makelele, - Govou, Ribry - Henry, Benzema.


Perso, je changerai Coupet des cages, il n'a pas t dcisif lors du match contre les Pays-Bas, et l'quipe n'a rien  perdre, il faut un gardien vif, puissant et Mandanda mriterait d'avoir sa chance. Quitte  faire tourner avec Frey  la mi-temps...
Pis, si Raymond garde un 4-4-2, je vois pas o Nasri pourrait se positionner, c'est dommage.
Un 4-5-1, avec Benzema seul en pointe avec Nasri derrire, Ribry  gauche et Govou (discutable)  droite, l'attaque aurait fire allure, une vitesse de percussion dtonante. Donc exit Henry (oui j'ai galement le lob en travers de la gorge, VanDerSar  beau faire 1m95, y avait la place pour tenter autre chose qu'un drop...
A Raymond de faire un BON choix  ::aie::

----------


## Alp

Je suis d'accord pour ta solution en attaque.

Ne seraient-ce que Benzma+Ribry+Nasri, a changerait du tout au tout notre jeu.
M'enfin il manque un *bon* millieu dfensif quand mme... On regrette un chouilla Vieira, bien que je ne l'apprcie pas (en tant qu'homme).

----------


## mathieugut

Un petit rsum pour moi du match de l'Allemagne ?  ::):

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

Un peu laborieux...

(Ben quoi t'as demand un petit rsum nan? ::aie:: )

----------


## mathieugut

Merci du coup je comprends mieux  ::aie:: 

Bon bien si je peux pas compter sur vous va falloir que j'aille lire les news  ::P: 

(je peux attendre 10 min encore  ::D: )

*EDIT :* Ok j'ai compris vous voulez pas  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

pas vu le match non plus mais apparemment ils ne se sont pas qualifis avec la classe.

----------


## sylvain.cool

Match poussif et serr.
Les allemands s'en sont sortis grce  un superbe coup franc de Ballack en pleine lucarne.

C'est marrant parce que moi je les trouve bons ces allemands, mais ils n'arrivent pas  conclure.

On peut aussi dire que l'Autriche tait pas loin du hold-up. Ils ont eu quelques bonnes occasions en fin de match.

----------


## Aitone

Et la question qui tue :

Les pronos pour ce soir ?

----------


## Manumation

Ouhl....Je crois qu'en terme de suspense, c'est le meilleur soir jusqu' prsent...

Pronostics de coeur :

Italie 3-0 France
Pays-bas 2-0 Roumanie

Pronostics de tte :

Italie 1-2 France
Pays-bas 1-1 Roumanie

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

Je reprends la prsentation ci-dessus:

Pronostics de coeur :

Italie 0-5 France  ::aie:: 
Pays-bas 3-0 Roumanie

Pronostics de tte :

Italie 1-2 France (id que Manumation, je le sens bien)
Pays-bas 3-1 ou 3-2 Roumanie

----------


## mathieugut

France : 2 - 0 : Italie
Roumanie : 1 - 3 : Pays-Bas

 :;):

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Italie 1-2 France





> France : 2 - 0 : Italie


Ah, je ne suis pas le seul optimiste  y croire encore  ::mrgreen::

----------


## frog43

Moi d'habitude je suis optimiste mais la pour le coup je pense que la France vas se faire ramasser ... genre 3 - 0. Mais bon une agrable surprise serait la bienvenue ...

Sinon les pays vont se relcher vu qu'il sont qualifi donc la Roumanie  une chance mais c'est pas gagn d'avance ... Peut-tre un match nul ...

----------


## Aitone

Faut pas se mprendre les gars... Les dangereux ce soir, c'est les Roumains... Pas les italiens.... Les italiens, il vont se prendre LA taule de l'Euro et finiront dernier du groupe C  ::yaisse2:: 

France 3-0 Italie (comme aux liminatoires  ::D: )
Roumanie 0-3 Pays Bas

2* 3-0 ce soir

----------


## mathieugut

Oui faut toujours tre optimiste, je le suis toujours  ::): 

Tenez une jolie photo que je viens de trouver : http://vosimages.20minutes-blogs.fr/...1177200364.JPG  ::D: 

*Les Bleus en quart, vous y croyez?* 
 - Oui, l'espoir fait vivre 
 - Non, les miracles n'existent pas 



 - Oui, l'espoir fait vivre
 30.57%

 - Non, les miracles n'existent pas
 69.43%

votants (4691)

----------


## sylvain.cool

> Pronostics de coeur :
> Italie 3-0 France


Il faut comprendre quoi la???

Sinon je vois bien:
France 2-1 Italie -> Parce qu'enfin on aurait une quipe sans Malouda (peut-tre?)
P-B 2-2 Roumanie ->Parce que les P-B vont lcher en fin de match (moins de motivation)

----------


## mathieugut

Les PB vont pas se rabaisser  faire un match nul contre la Roumanie, je ne pense pas...

----------


## Manumation

> Il faut comprendre quoi la???


Que je veux que ce soit la Hollande et l'Italie qui se qualifient pour les quarts !

----------


## mathieugut

C'est rare des supporters de l'Italie, perso je prfrerai encore les Roumains  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> perso je prfrerai encore les Roumains


Au vue de leurs prestations, ils mritent plus la qualif que la France ou l'Italie...

----------


## Manumation

Oh non, je ne suis pas supporter de l'Italie !

Actuellement, aprs l'limi-nation de ma nation, je supporterais volontiers les pays-bas !

Pour l'italie, c'est plus que j'ai envie que notre Euro soit russi avec des bonnes quipes en quarts (capable de quelque chose)

Parce-qu'il faut l'avouer, l'Italie n'a pas eu de chance contre les Roumains, mais a eu de nombreuses occasions et elle a dvelopp un beau football...Tandis que la France...et ben...srement la chaleur....

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> ben...srement la chaleur....


Nan t'es sr ? Je croyais que c'tait un problme de claustrophobie? ::aie::

----------


## FloGig

Pronostiques de coeur : 
Italie 0 - 2 France
Pays-Bas 0 - 2 Roumanie  ::aie:: 

Pronostiques "ralistes" :
Italie 1 - 1 France
Pays-Bas 3 - 0 Roumanie

J'ai cependant l'impression que la France a une petite longueur d'avance sur l'Italie... On a mis un but contre les Pays-Bas (mme si on s'en ai pris plus  ::aie:: ) et face  la Roumanie on a pas vraiment failli perdre (sur un penalty  :;):  ).

Aurais-je tort???  ::mouarf::

----------


## sylvain.cool

Je comprend mieux.

Mme tant supporter de la France, je pense aussi que l'Italie joue beaucoup mieux que nous.

Sauf que, parait-il, ils ont dj rserv leur billet de retour. Donc ils n'y croient plus.
Nous, on a ce bluffeur de Domenech qui fait croire  tout le monde qu'on est nul... jusqu'au dernier match contre l'Italie o on sort une vraie quipe et on les renvoient chez eux. Rien que pour se venger de 2006. 
(J'aime croire  ce beau scnario).

----------


## Aitone

de toutes faons, je pense que les Pays-Bas vont gagner.
Van Basten va aligner l'quipe B et tous ces joueurs se battront comme des dingues pour prouver qu'ils ont leur place en tant que titulaire...

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Sauf que, parait-il, ils ont dj rserv leur billet de retour. Donc ils n'y croient plus.


S'ils pouvaient partir avant le match...  ::mrgreen:: 




> Nous, on a ce bluffeur de Domenech qui fait croire  tout le monde qu'on est nul... jusqu'au dernier match contre l'Italie o on sort une vraie quipe et on les renvoient chez eux. Rien que pour se venger de 2006.


J'y croirai jusqu'au bout, ils nous ont dj fais le coup alors pourquoi pas?




> Van Basten va aligner l'quipe B et tous ces joueurs se battront comme des dingues pour prouver qu'ils ont leur place en tant que titulaire...


+1, pis quand on voit que lors des matches prcdents, Van Persie et Robben taient remplaants au dbut des matches... Je pense qu'ils sont capables de remettre un 3-0 de nouveau.

----------


## Invit

J'ai lu ce pronostics de Estelle Denis de M6 qui est il me semble la compagne de Raymon Domenech.

C'est un rsum




> Victoire de la France  l'Euro contre l'Allemange avec Tirs aux buts.
> Un vritable exploit aprs un premier tour difficile marqu par un match nul contre la Roumanie, une dfaite contre les Pays-Bas et un victoire contre l'Italie.


Pour l'instant elle a bon pour les deux premiers matchs  ::mouarf::

----------


## mathieugut

Domenech il bluffe tellement bien qu'on fini par y croire  ::aie::

----------


## sylvain.cool

Esprons que a continue.

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> J'ai lu ce pronostics de Estelle Denis de M6 qui est il me semble la compagne de Raymon Domenech.
> 
> C'est un rsum
> 
> Citation:
> Victoire de la France  l'Euro contre l'Allemange avec Tirs aux buts.
> Un vritable exploit aprs un premier tour difficile marqu par un match nul contre la Roumanie, une dfaite contre les Pays-Bas et un victoire contre l'Italie.
> Pour l'instant elle a bon pour les deux premiers matchs


L'Euro est donc truqu comme la Star'Ac?  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:

----------


## Aitone

> Pour l'instant elle a bon pour les deux premiers matchs


Et si elle a tout bon, on accusera Raymond de corruption  ::aie::

----------


## sylvain.cool

> L'Euro est donc truqu comme la Star'Ac?


Bah, si a nous permet de passer... je ne dirais rien.

----------


## Manumation

Moi je dis que si la France passe, c'est un coup de boule...euh...bol...

 ::aie::

----------


## FloGig

> J'ai lu ce pronostics de Estelle Denis de M6 qui est il me semble la compagne de Raymon Domenech.
> 
> C'est un rsum
> 
> 
> 
> Pour l'instant elle a bon pour les deux premiers matchs


Elle l'a fait quand ce pronostic aussi??? Si c'est il y a 2 jours, pour les 2 premiers matchs elle a pas du se fouler trop  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

> Bah, si a nous permet de passer... je ne dirais rien.


moi je prfre perdre dignement que gagner en trichant

----------


## mathieugut

> moi je prfre perdre dignement que gagner en trichant


Quoique j'hesite...  ::P: 

*Manumation* bravo la blague  ::yaisse2::

----------


## sylvain.cool

> moi je prfre perdre dignement que gagner en trichant


Encore faut-il perdre dignement...

----------


## Invit

> Elle l'a fait quand ce pronostic aussi??? Si c'est il y a 2 jours, pour les 2 premiers matchs elle a pas du se fouler trop


Avant le dmarrage de l'Euro.

----------


## mathieugut

Mais il est publi que maintenant  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Mais il est publi que maintenant


Non, je l'ai eut entre les mains avant.

----------


## Aitone

> Non, je l'ai eut entre les mains avant.


je vois que Monsieur a des relations  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Salut Adrien




> je vois que Monsieur a des relations


Non, encart spcial Euro dans TlLoisirs

----------


## Aitone

> Salut Adrien


mme quand on parle de foot j'ai droit  des supers smileys  ::D: 

 ::hola::  Starec

----------


## FloGig

> Avant le dmarrage de l'Euro.


Eh ben chapeau pour elle, a marche comme elle l'a prdit... A moins que...

*cherche dans les centuries de Nostradamus*  ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

bon, ce soir, qui c'est qui cogne Materazzi ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Alp

Nasri  ::dehors::

----------


## BainE

Non ca se tiens Materazzi fait banquette, alors faut quelqu un qui fera aussi forcement banquette aussi (hlas)

enfin bon vous en avez pas marre de jouer avec 2 milieu defensifs ? (en plus qui sont pas du tout en forme, surtout toulalan). j'en ai trop marre, Domenech aligne une defense de m**** en se privant de mexes entre autre, et compense en sacrifiant l'attaque et la place de nasri; apres on desespere de ne pas marquer pas de but, mais avec 6 defenseurs et pas top qui plus est faut pas s'etonner.

[edit] en y repensant il aligne une attaque pas plus forte que la defense (malouda, govou, henri n ont pas leur place), le seul avantage c'est que ca donne une equipe homogene  ::aie::

----------


## Alp

Comme on le dit tous (je crois) depuis le dbut, il faudrait (enfin!) aligner Nasri-Ribry-Benzema. 3 joueurs assez jeunes et qui ont la rage, qui veulent bouffer la dfense adverse et fracasser les cages adverses. Ce sont aussi 3 mecs qui reviennent dfendre quand il faut, y'a qu' voir Ribry contre les Pays-Bas, on l'a parfois vu en dfense  droite puis retourner en sprint sur le ct gauche de l'attaque...

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Comme on le dit tous (je crois) depuis le dbut, il faudrait (enfin!) aligner Nasri-Ribry-Benzema. 3 joueurs assez jeunes et qui ont la rage, qui veulent bouffer la dfense adverse et fracasser les cages adverses. Ce sont aussi 3 mecs qui reviennent dfendre quand il faut, y'a qu' voir Ribry contre les Pays-Bas, on l'a parfois vu en dfense  droite puis retourner en sprint sur le ct gauche de l'attaque...


Si Raymond respecte et continue dans sa logique suite  ses dclarations: nous n'avons plus notre destin entre les mains, il devrait exauc nos voeux  :;):

----------


## BainE

je suis d'accord pour le trio nasri-benzema-ribery mais ca fai que 2 milieu et une pointe ca, ca fait pas une attaque complete pour passer les defenses bien organises comme l italie par exemple, et ca n'exclu pas de continuer a jouer avec 2 milieus defensif

----------


## Alp

Oui mais qui veux-tu mettre ?
Je suis d'accord qu'il faudrait laisser se reposer ( ::aie:: ) Makll et Toulalan. Mais tu mets qui  la place ?

----------


## BainE

moi je ferai un  4-1-3-2

bon ben derriere je saus pas trop qui mettre mais les milieus ce serait makll en 6 avec ribery a gauche, naseri au centre a droite et ben oblig de mettre govou (vraiment parce que y personne d autre) et devant anelka et benzema

[edit] il a vraiment selectionn n'importe comment ces 23 joueurs...
[edit 2] en defense, evra a gauche, gallas et squilacci et clerc a droite, comme ca il pourra ptet faire quelque chose de govou vu qu ils jouent ensemble
[edit 3] il manque mexes, sagna, clichy, et rothen

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

Perso, je remplacerai bien Toulalan par Diarra, Makll on a besoin de lui, c'est l'un des seuls "anciens"  avoir encore le niveau pour des matches internationaux.
Perso je pense qu'un 4-4-2 ne permettra pas de mettre un danger maximum sur les buts de Buffon. Il faut un milieu compact et vif.
Si on arrive  construire et  jouer vite sans fioriture il n'y aura pas besoin d'associer Henry  Benzema.

----------


## lper

Je transmet de suite  Raymond vos prcieux conseils !  ::aie::

----------


## BainE

Henry... quand je pense que Domenech a annonc qu il finirait meilleur buteur de l euro ca me fait encore rire aujourd hui

[edit] Raymond est trop tetu, je parie qu il va aligner la meme equipe que les 2 premiers matchs, sans quoi ce serait avouer ses erreurs, or ca il en est incapable j ai l impression.

----------


## Alp

> Je transmet de suite  Raymond vos prcieux conseils !


Si seulement tu pouvais  ::aie::

----------


## lper

> Si seulement tu pouvais


Je peux aux moins troller avec vous... ::mrgreen::

----------


## BainE

Nous on troll pas, nous sommes la sagesse populaire (c'est pas ca qu'on dit surtout dans le foot :-D)

----------


## BertrandA

Mon pronostic :

*France - Italie*
Le 1er qui se prend un but est limin. Conclusion : un match pouvantable, bourr de fautes o l'une ou l'autre des 2 quipes l'emporte avec un but sur coup de pied arrt.

*Roumanie - Pays-Bas : 1-0*
Une quipe Roumaine super motive va mettre tout le monde d'accord devant des hollandais pas presss de se blesser ou de prendre un carton.

----------


## mathieugut

J'aime pas ton pronostic  ::D: 

 ::P:

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

Je ne l'aime pas non plus mais a pourrait finir comme a  ::?: 
Ce sont mme plutt des pronostics ralistes.

J'espre juste un coup de gnie de Nasri ou Ribry, une frappe des 30-35 pleine lulu  ::yaisse2::  et un match vivant de la part de l'quipe. Aprs la qualif... 
Qu'on puisse se souvenir au moins d'un bon moment pour la France dans cet Euro...

----------


## FloGig

> Mon pronostic :
> 
> *France - Italie*
> Le 1er qui se prend un but est limin.


Pas forcment... Souvenez-vous la finale de l'Euro 2000 : le 1er qui s'en ai pris un, il a gagn... ou alors il faut tre l'quipe turque  ::aie:: 

Mais c'est vrai que le premier but va miner le moral de l'quipe qui se le prend... ou au contraire le remotiver (mais c'est pas courant).

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Souvenez-vous la finale de l'Euro 2000 : le 1er qui s'en ai pris un, il a gagn...


C'est vrai que niveau miracles on a plutt t gt par le pass  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Aitone

et c'est trezegoal qui a mis le dernier  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Manumation

...
*Aprs le match France-Italie :*




> Oui...Oui...Je suis ici avec Thierry Henry, I'm here with Thierry Henry...Thierry, une question que tout le monde se pose :
> - Que s'est-il donc pass ce soir ?
> 
> - Bon, ben j'pense qu'on a fait un bon match, on a manqu un peu de chance sur le premier but, et...
> 
> - Oui, justement, quel est votre sentiment sur ce but, What's your feeling to the first goal, pensez-vous qu'il aurait d tre annul ? 
> 
> - Oui videmment, le juge de ligne lve son drapeau avant de le rabaisser subitement, je n'ai pas compris son geste.
> 
> ...

----------


## Aitone

> ...
> *Aprs le match France-Italie :*


 ::mouarf3::  ::mouarf3::  ::mouarf3::  ::mouarf3::

----------


## Keihilin

> *Roumanie - Pays-Bas : 1-0*
> Une quipe Roumaine super motive va mettre tout le monde d'accord devant des hollandais pas presss de se blesser ou de prendre un carton.


Van Basten a dj annonc qu'il ne ferait pas de cadeau  la Roumanie afin de ne pas briser la dynamique de victoire en cours...

C'est fair-play de sa part...moi  sa place j'aligne 5 remplaants, les 2 kins, le chauffeur du bus, 2 femmes de chambres et je place le cuistot dans les buts. Juste pour le plaisir de sortir la france ET l'Italie en mme temps  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> On a vu ensuite une quipe de France s'nerve, avec des gestes pas trs trs jolis, comme ce tacle de Makalele sur Coupet.


Excellent  ::mrgreen:: 




> Thierry, encore un dernier mot, just a last work, votre raction par rapport au choix de Raymond Domenech de mettre Thuram avant-centre et Sagnol milieu offensif ?


Encore mieux  ::aie::

----------


## mathieugut

Super vido qui tourne en ce moment  ::): 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5j...8-le-mag_sport

----------


## mathieugut

*PAYS-BAS* - Le slectionneur de l'quipe des Pays-Bas, Marco van Basten, devrait apporter neuf changements, mardi soir lors du match face  la Roumanie, par rapport  l'quipe de dpart qui avait battu la France (4-1), vendredi. Selon le quotidien De Telegraaf, plus gros tirage au plat pays, seuls Edwin van der Sar dans les buts et Orlando Engelaar au milieu de terrain seraient maintenus dans le onze de base. Les autres joueurs aligns en dbut de match face  la France seraient, quant  eux, laisss au repos dans la perspective des quarts de finale, pour lesquels les Pays-Bas sont d'ores et dj qualifis.

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> PAYS-BAS - Le slectionneur de l'quipe des Pays-Bas, Marco van Basten, devrait apporter neuf changements, mardi soir lors du match face  la Roumanie, par rapport  l'quipe de dpart qui avait battu la France (4-1), vendredi. Selon le quotidien De Telegraaf, plus gros tirage au plat pays, seuls Edwin van der Sar dans les buts et Orlando Engelaar au milieu de terrain seraient maintenus dans le onze de base. Les autres joueurs aligns en dbut de match face  la France seraient, quant  eux, laisss au repos dans la perspective des quarts de finale, pour lesquels les Pays-Bas sont d'ores et dj qualifis.


Ce n'est pas plus mal, comme nonc plus haut, les remplaants auront  coeur de montrer leur combativit et l'envie de gagner leur place de titulaire pour les matches  venir.
Pis contre la France, il n'y avait ni Robben ni Van Persie au dbut du match  :;):

----------


## Aitone

et je maintiens que le but de Robben sera le plus beau but de cet Euro

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

Un peu dans le style du but de Mancini contre l'OL en 1/8 ou 1/4 de finale de la LDC il y a 2 ans contre la Roma.
A la fois technique, puissance et classe  ::P: 

Mais !!!!
C'tait dj la mme chvre aux cages !!!  ::aie::

----------


## FloGig

> C'tait dj la mme chvre aux cages !!!


Il faudrait que Barthez revienne  ::aie::

----------


## BertrandA

> Van Basten a dj annonc qu'il ne ferait pas de cadeau  la Roumanie afin de ne pas briser la dynamique de victoire en cours...


C'est vrai que _la dynamique de victoire_ du Portugal est compltement anantie  ::aie::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> C'est vrai que la dynamique de victoire du Portugal est compltement anantie


C'est clair, se faire battre par les ptits Suisses, quelle honte  ::aie::

----------


## Manumation

> C'est clair, se faire battre par les ptits Suisses, quelle honte


Les "ptits" Suisses sont sortis premier de leur groupe au Mondial 2006...Devant la France !

Les "ptits" Suisses, eux au moins, vont sortir avec 3 pts !

 ::langue::

----------


## papimcha

> Les "ptits" Suisses sont sortis premier de leur groupe au Mondial 2006...Devant la France !
> 
> Les "ptits" Suisses, eux au moins, vont sortir avec 3 pts !


 ::mouarf3:: 

C'est pas faux, mais faudra en reparler ce soir. 
Il est encore possible (mais peu probable) que la france passe avec 2 points

----------


## sylvain.cool

J'ai failli dire la mme chose, mais tant supporter francais, je me suis abstenu.

Surtout que nous on va avoir 4 points!

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

Je savais que a allait ragir  ::mrgreen:: 




> Les "ptits" Suisses, eux au moins, vont sortir avec 3 pts !


C'est pas faut a  ::aie:: 




> Il est encore possible (mais peu probable) que la france passe avec 2 points


Ca c'est impossible, si la France et l'Italie font match nul, elles auront toutes les 2 la mme diffrence de buts pitoyable et cela va se jouer avec celui qui aura le coef UEFA le plus grand,  savoir l'Italie. Donc si les roumains se prennent une valise (+3 buts de diff)et qu'il y a match nul  France - Italie, c'est l'Italie qui passe. Si les roumains perdent par moins de 3buts d'cart et match nul France_Italie, c'est la Roumanie qui passe.

Donc, ce soir c'est la victoire ou rien si on veut avoir une possible chance de continuer.
Je trouve que c'est du gchis, avec le potentiel qu'on a, ont devrait tre au minimum  4 points au bout des 2 premiers matches...
Fin bon...

----------


## papimcha

> Ca c'est impossible, si la France et l'Italie font match nul, elles auront toutes les 2 la mme diffrence de buts pitoyable et cela va se jouer avec celui qui aura le coef UEFA le plus grand,  savoir l'Italie. Donc si les roumains se prennent une valise (+3 buts de diff)et qu'il y a match nul  France - Italie, c'est l'Italie qui passe. S'il y a moins de 3 buts d'cart entre les Pays-Bas et la  Roumanie et match nul France_Italie, c'est la Roumanie qui passe.
> Donc, ce soir c'est la victoire ou rien si on veut avoir une possible chance de continuer.



T'es sur de toi? (je pense que non mais c'est  vrifier)

Imagine que la roumanie perd 4-0 et france-italie match nul, 
Ben tirs aux buts entre la france et l'italie, donc la france peut passer avec 2 poitns

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Imagine que la roumanie perd 4-0 et france-italie match nul,
> Ben tirs aux buts entre la france et l'italie, donc la france peut passer avec 2 poitns


Ben s'il y a tirs au but, c'est que l'une des quipes gagnera donc aura 4 points  ::aie:: 
Question: Il y a des tirs au but lors des poules?

Petite boutade de Lib:




> pour ce soir, le camp tricolore rflchit  placer des pupitres et des chaises sur la pelouse du Letzigrund. Dj, Thuram pourrait s'asseoir, ce qui, paradoxalement, lui permettrait de jouer"


 ::aie::

----------


## FloGig

> Question: Il y a des tirs au but lors des poules?


Ben non sinon on aurait pas 1 point  :;):

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Ben non sinon on aurait pas 1 point


Ca me paraissait bizarre aussi.
Pour le coup du coef UEFA je suis quasiment sr.
L'Italie peut se contenter du match nul si les roumains s'en prennent 4.
Les plus mal barrs dans la poule c'est nous !  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

interview de raymond http://www.eurosport.fr/football/eur...42/story.shtml

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

En tout cas, il n'a pas perdu sa bonne rparti  :;):

----------


## sylvain.cool

> En cas d'limination, ce sera votre dernier match comme slectionneur ?
> R.D. : Je ne parle pas de a. En tout cas, vous, c'tait votre dernire question.


J'aime bien. On le reconnait bien l.

----------


## Manumation

> Question: Il y a des tirs au but lors des poules?


Oui, si 2 quipes sont  galits au terme du 3me match...

Si le match Tchquie-Turquie avait fini 2-2, il y aurait eu les tirs au but...

----------


## sylvain.cool

Mais seulement dans le cas o il n'y a que 2 quipes  galit et qu'elle jouent l'une contre l'autre?

----------


## Manumation

Oui, c'est a.

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

L'quipe

Voici l'quipe de dpart que Domenech aurait choisi.
Il semblait vident qu'un 4-4-2 ne pouvait offrir  Nasri une place de titulaire... ::?:

----------


## mathieugut

Thuram out, a sens pas trs bon a  ::D:

----------


## Deadpool

> C'est clair, se faire battre par les ptits Suisses, quelle honte


Parce que tu crois que se prendre 4-1 c'est pas la honte.  ::aie::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Parce que tu crois que se prendre 4-1 c'est pas la honte.


Je n'ai jamais dis le contraire  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Aitone

Raymond a ENFIN compris que Ribery tait une vedette en Allemagne en jouant  gauche :8

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Raymond a ENFIN compris que Ribery tait une vedette en Allemagne en jouant  gauche :8


Ou, mais bon en mme temps, tu le fais jouer n'importe o c'est toujours le meilleur de l'quipe  ::mrgreen:: 
Ca peut bien dpoter avec evra dans le couloir, idem avec clerc et govou  droite.

Bref, wait and see, en esprant que Nasri pointe le bout de son nez assez tt.




> Sketelenburg - Boulahrouz, Heitinga, Bouma, de Cler - de Zeeuw, Engelaar - Afellay, van persie, Robben - Huntelaar


Equipe "bis" des Pays-Bas
J'en connais beaucoup qui vendraient parents et grand-parents pour une attaque pareille  ::aie::

----------


## mat-tech

Bon a quelque minute du match, moi je dis que c'est les pays-bas et l'italie qui vont passer  ::mrgreen::

----------


## mathieugut

Moi je vais sortir mon drapeau de 2m50 sur 1m50 et en avant pour une soire de dlire  ::france::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Moi je vais sortir mon drapeau de 2m50 sur 1m50 et en avant pour une soire de dlire


J'espre que tu le brleras pas a serait dommage  ::aie::

----------


## mat-tech

> Moi je vais sortir mon drapeau de 2m50 sur 1m50 et en avant pour une soire de dlire


Je ne savais pas qu'il fallait brandir le drapeau pour aller au cimetiere  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

7 minutes de jeu, Ribry out...
Ben l c'est mme plus un miracle... ::(: 
Bon l c'est vraiment la brzina, plus de nasri pour animer le jeu...
C'est pass le vendredi 13 nan ?  ::aie::

----------


## mathieugut

Premire mi-temps assez catastrophique, faut esprer un miracle pour la 2nd  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

> Premire mi-temps assez catastrophique, faut esprer un miracle pour la 2nd


il a pas eu lieu

----------


## alexrtz

> il a pas eu lieu


\0/

----------


## mat-tech

Bon je prend mon drapeau italien, (avec un nom comme Matterazzo)  :;): ,
Bon retour chez vous (en france)

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

Ouai ben vous allez pas faire long feu en 1/4...  ::?:

----------


## baggie

Ca dpend, vous les payez combien les arbitres ?  ::aie::

----------


## mathieugut

Ah il est fort le Raymond, il nous tonne jusqu'au bout  ::D:

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

Ben apparemment, ils taient toujours ensemble qui en doutait?  ::aie::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Thuram out, a sens pas trs bon a


Peut- on juger un joueur sur seulement un match ? Raymond ne fait que du tatonnement. Gomis a t selectionn suite aux deux buts marqus contre l'Equateur et Thuram remplac pour avoir pch contre la Hollande.

----------


## Aitone

Pour pas qu'on parle de sa dfaite, Raymond a demand Estelle en mariage

----------


## Alp

Rien d'tonnant dans les rsultats. Les Pays-Bas ont continu et nous on s'est fait mangs.

Vivement les quarts  :;):

----------


## mathieugut

> Ben apparemment, ils taient toujours ensemble qui en doutait?


C'est moi qui en ai dout ^^

Bon bien on va se remettre  la F1, d'ailleurs je trouve tonnant qu'il y ai pas un post pour la F1  ::D:

----------


## BertrandA

La messe est dite, merci au revoir :

- 1 nul
- 2 dfaites
- 1 seul but marqu
- 1 dculotte 4-1

L'quipe de France finit dernire de son groupe, logiquement limine.
Qu'on ne me parle pas d'erreur d'arbitrage, le pnalty et le carton rouge sont largement mrits.
Place nette maintenant : fini les anciens de 1998 et la mthode Jacquet.
Et rendez-vous en 2010... peut-tre  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

Si on regarde bien, sur les 4 derniers matchs, la France a marqu un seul but et sur les 2 derniers, on s'en est pris 6

----------


## Alp

Quoi ? L'quipe de France aurait un problme ?  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Vespasien

*Petite Domeneckerie:* on s'est battu jusqu'au bout. Handicaps par l'arbitrage et les blessure de Viera et Ribery, les joueurs ont trouvs des ressources pour aller de l'avant. C'est positif pour la suite de la comptition...

 ::coucou::  Domeneck
Je n'ai vu que 11 orphelins sur le terrain. Le seul qui se dmarquait tait Ribery, normal, son rle est de surprendre par ses chevauches solitaire. Jamais ils n'ont jous ensemble les 11. C'est pas une quipe, juste un amas de bons joueurs.
Gomis je l'aime bien, Trezequet, je l'aime pas. Trs pro la dmarche. Un vrai DRH ce Domeneck. Vivement qu'on est un entraineur plus technique.

Allez Sarko, remonte de 5 points en opinion en virant cet inconstant sans charisme.  ::langue::

----------


## Deadpool

Quelle blague ce match en effet.  ::lol:: 

Enfin, il est temps  passer  autre chose.  :;): 


Et allez le Portugal.  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Vespasien

*Mannschaft*, salet d'ibre. Vive les barbares. ::yaisse2::

----------


## Deadpool

> *Mannschaft*, salet d'ibre. Vive les barbares.


On verra a jeudi.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

On disait que c'tait de le groupe de la mort :

----------


## mathieugut

Thuram et Makelele arrtent l'quipe de France.

----------


## illight

Je vous l'avait dit qu'ils passeraient pas le premier tour  ::mrgreen:: 

J'ai regard 5 minutes le match, et aprs avoir regard les italiens tomber comme des mouches, j'ai prfr jouer  Mario Kart  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Aitone

Qui selon-vous jouera les Pays-Bas ? Sude ou Russie ?

Je dis que la Sude l'emporte 1-0

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

Pareillement, je sens la Sude sur une meilleur dynamique que la Russie  :;):

----------


## papimcha

Finalement, les ptis suisse vont pouvior se moquer de nous  ::aie:: (1 point, pfff)

Srieusement, entre la poisse, l'arbitrage et les supers de choix de domenech, on ne pouvait pas gagner.

Bon au dbut, domenech, pas grand-chose  lui reprocher nasri  la place de ribry bless, c'est normal

Sur le rouge, rien  dire, mais suite  l'expulsion, le fait de faire sortir nasri (qui venait juste de rentrer) pour faire rentrer Boumsong alors qu'on perd 1-0. Il fallait marquer 2 buts, c'est sur qu'avec Boumsong, c'est plus facile  ::aie:: 

Rsultat, 30 min de jeux et 2 remplaants en moins pour la suite. 

Puis domenech qui dit lors de son interview, on a une quipe qui avait les tripes pour gagner cet euro : mais c'est  toi de les faire ressortir ces tripes avant le match,  la mi-temps (oui je te parle raymond  ::aie:: ) .

Et pour courroner le tout qui m'a fait teindre la tl, 



> La seule chose  laquelle je pense dsormais, c'est me marier avec Estelle.


Non mais sa se dit pas sa. On s'en fout nous de ta vie.

Bon voila c'est un petit coup de gueule  ::D: 
Au moins je ne serais pas du par la suite de l'quipe de france.  ::aie:: 

Seul une chose ne me ferait pas plaisir, c'est que ces italiens gagnent l'euro.
(j'ai pas aim leur faon de chambrer le stade) ::lol:: 
Allez les Pays-Bas ou le Portugal.  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Aitone

> Allez la hollande ou le Portugal


+10000000000  ::lahola::

----------


## FloGig

Je NE considre plus dsormais la France comme une grande nation du football, comme le sont encore l'Italie et les Pays-Bas... 

[HS] Je sais que c'est rentr dans le langage courant etc... mais a m'nerve et je le dis : la Hollande c'est diffrent des Pays-Bas!!! La Hollande est la rgion principale des Pays-Bas, incluant Amsterdam et Rotterdam, d'o le confusion!!!

Donc je veux plus voir de "Allez la Hollande"  ::aie::  [/HS]

----------


## Aitone

Allez les Pays-Bas et le Portugal  ::yaisse2:: 

c'est mieux ?  ::D:

----------


## FloGig

> Allez les Pays-Bas et le Portugal 
> 
> c'est mieux ?


Carrment  ::aie::

----------


## lper

> Je considre plus dsormais la France comme une grande nation du football, comme le sont encore l'Italie et les Pays-Bas...


Ah, je crois plutt que tu voulais dire :
je ne considre plus.... :;):

----------


## nicB

Allez Franois !

 ::dehors::

----------


## CheryBen

> [HS] Je sais que c'est rentr dans le langage courant etc... mais a m'nerve et je le dis : la Hollande c'est diffrent des Pays-Bas!!! La Hollande est la rgion principale des Pays-Bas, incluant Amsterdam et Rotterdam, d'o le confusion!!!
> 
> Donc je veux plus voir de "Allez la Hollande"  [/HS]


Le pire c'est que les mdias transmettent aussi cette fausse ide, et on dit tous "les Hollandais", et pas les "Nerlandais".

----------


## FloGig

> Ah, je crois plutt que tu voulais dire :
> je ne considre plus....


Arf oui t'as raison, j'ai plus l'habitude de mettre les "ne", et gnralement a passe... mais non l a me fait dire le contraire de ce que je pense  ::aie::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Je considre plus dsormais la France comme une grande nation du football, comme le sont encore l'Italie et les Pays-Bas...


Aprs la CDM 2002 et l'euro 2004 la France n'tait plus pour toi une grande nation du football. Elle l'est redevenue en 2006 et maintenant en 2008 c'est encore le divorce.
La France est une grande nation du football, elle a du potentiel, elle traverse juste une priode de remise en question (retraite des "anciens", place des nouvelles pousses dans l'quipe), de doutes, de reconstruction.
Juger une quipe et des joueurs sur 3,4 matches d'un tournoi ne permet pas de rpondre  la question: Est ce encore une grande nation du foot.
Pis des grandes nations du foot qui n'ont pas pass les qualif en CDM ou Euro, y en a eu beaucoup par le pass et y en aura encore.
Des fois tu gagnes, des fois tu perds, c'est le sport.

----------


## FloGig

Ben entre l'limination en 2002, la passage de justesse en 2006 (bon a nous a men loin, mais c'est un coup de bol  ::aie:: ) et les derniers matchs (surtout eux en fait), perso oui elle a t forte  un moment, mais maintenant, je la mettrai dans la moyenne europenne... Pas dans les grandes quipes.

----------


## papimcha

> [HS] Je sais que c'est rentr dans le langage courant etc... mais a m'nerve et je le dis : la Hollande c'est diffrent des Pays-Bas!!! La Hollande est la rgion principale des Pays-Bas, incluant Amsterdam et Rotterdam, d'o le confusion!!!
> 
> Donc je veux plus voir de "Allez la Hollande"  [/HS]


Corrig.  :;): 

En plus, j'avais rflchi pour ne pas me tromper, ba, quand mme tromper.  ::aie::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Ben entre l'limination en 2002, la passage de justesse en 2006 (bon a nous a men loin, mais c'est un coup de bol ) et les derniers matchs (surtout eux en fait), perso oui elle a t forte  un moment, mais maintenant, je la mettrai dans la moyenne europenne... Pas dans les grandes quipes.


Quand Zidane n'est pas l l'quipe va mal. En 2002 il n'a pas jou les deux premiers matchs, en 2008 il n'est pas du tout l.

----------


## Aitone

> Quand Zidane n'est pas l l'quipe va mal. En 2002 il n'a pas jou les deux premiers matchs, en 2008 il n'est pas du tout l.


j'ai pas souvenir qu'il ait brill au troisime match

----------


## HelpmeMM

> Quand Zidane n'est pas l l'quipe va mal. En 2002 il n'a pas jou les deux premiers matchs, en 2008 il n'est pas du tout l.


 a oui tien j'y avait pas pens c'est la faute a zidane ou bien d'un martien d'une autre plante mais qui est vachement douer au foot qu'on a pas recruter.

----------


## Le Pharaon

> j'ai pas souvenir qu'il ait brill au troisime match


Il a fait un excellent match malgr son tat de sant. Il ne devait mme pas jouer. Roger Le Maire (excusez moi de l'orthographe) l'avait pris parce qu'il n'avait pas le choix. Les trois meilleurs attaquants de l'Europ (Henry, Trzeguet, Ciss) de cette anne n'arrivaient mme pas  mettre un seul but.

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> mais maintenant, je la mettrai dans la moyenne europenne... Pas dans les grandes quipes.


Et l'Angleterre c'est aussi une quipe moyenne alors? Vu qu'elle n'tait mme pas qualifie pour cet euro...
Les grandes quipes sont et resteront toujours des grandes quipes. Il y a des passages  vide, des priodes non fastes.
Aprs, sur cet euro et les derniers mois, son niveau de jeu a t celui d'une quipe moyenne je te l'accorde, mais la France est toujours une grande nation du football. Aprs si pendant 6-7 ans l'quipe nationale perd la quasi totalit de ses matches et ne montre plus rien dans les grands moments internationaux, si le championnat franais est de moins en moins attractif (plus de bons joueurs), qu'une quipe franaise n'arrive mme plus  se qualifier pour un 8me de finale de LDC et qu'elle ne forme plus de trs bons joueurs depuis un moment on pourra dire que la France n'est plus une grande nation du football.

Mais l je pense qu'il y a encore une bonne marge. Aprs chacun son avis, je respecte le tien. Je trouve seulement un peu injuste de dire a mme si la dception est grande. D'autant plus que la France n'a pas montr grand chose.

Pour revenir au match contre l'Italie, j'ai eu l'impression de voir deux quipes similaires jouer. Des occases en or, mais au final aucun but dans le cours du jeu. 
Les franais y ont cru un peu. Ils ne s'en sont pas trop mal sorti. Ne prendre qu'un but en 70 min  10 contre 11, qui plus est sur un vieux coup-franc miteux...
Certes, ils ont eu de la chance  certains moments, mais y a eu de l'envie (notamment Benzema et Toulalan, qui s'est d'ailleurs bien rveill aprs 2 prestations mdiocres).

Bref, des enseignements  tirer d'une droute comme a, j'espre que le mariage changera un peu Raymond  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Bref, des enseignements  tirer d'une droute comme a, *j'espre que le mariage changera un peu Raymond*


Elle a dit oui?  ::aie::

----------


## mathieugut

Ca serai comique qu'elle dise non...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Loceka

Du coup la Roumanie est qualifie ou pas ?

----------


## sylvain.cool

> j'espre que le mariage changera un peu Raymond


M'en fout je veux plus le voir, ni en entendre parler!
Et les italiens encore moins. J'espere qu'une chose, c'est qu'ils perdent en quart (un petit 4-0 par l'espagne se serait pas de refus).

Et maintenant, je dis: "Allez les nerlandais" (et j'ai fait attention au mots que j'employais).
C'est quand mme eux qui ont le plus montr de chose il me semble.

----------


## Deadpool

> Du coup la Roumanie est qualifie ou pas ?


Non vu qu'elle a perdu contre les Pays-Bas, c'est l'Italie qui passe.  :;):

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Du coup la Roumanie est qualifie ou pas ?


Nan, ils sont convis  venir en vacances chez nous  ::aie::

----------


## sylvain.cool

> Du coup la Roumanie est qualifie ou pas ?


Ben non... mais j'aurais prfr.

[edit] oula, on est bcp  rpondre la.

----------


## Commodore

non

----------


## mathieugut

J'ai pas tout saisi, sont qualifi ou pas alors ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Commodore

France = dernier du groupe
Roumanie = devant la France

 ::lol::

----------


## mathieugut

Ahhh c'est plus clair comme a Merci  ::mouarf::

----------


## BainE

Bon va falloir affronter les commentaires narquois et debiles des anti-footeux a midi, ces sales hippies sans aucun sens patriotique ou la moindre fiert nationale.

Je crois que le plus simple c'est de mettre directement une baffe au plus faible (le maladif en queue de troupeau), ca devrait calmer les autres  ::P: 

Qui a dit psychopathe ?  ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

> Qui a dit psychopathe ?


Je l'tais encore jusqu' mon changement de pseudo... a veut dire que j'ai plus le droit de mettre une baffe au + faible ?  ::aie::

----------


## BainE

s'il connait pas la date de naissance des 23 selectionns t as le droit  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

> s'il connait pas la date de naissance des 23 selectionns t as le droit


tout le monde sait a  ::mouarf::

----------


## BainE

ben tout ceux qui sont pas hippie  ::D: 

(je suis en train de rflchir mais j ai deja du mal a les citer ces 23  ::oops:: )

----------


## zodd

> Bon va falloir affronter les commentaires narquois et debiles des anti-footeux a midi, ces sales hippies sans aucun sens patriotique ou la moindre fiert nationale.
> 
> Je crois que le plus simple c'est de mettre directement une baffe au plus faible (le maladif en queue de troupeau), ca devrait calmer les autres 
> 
> Qui a dit psychopathe ?


je ne vois pas le rapport entre foot et patriotisme.. a la limite ce genre de manifestation sportive ne fait qu'envenimer les relation inter-population.. je n'imagine mme pas le nombre de franais qui ont du dire hier soir: "enc*l d'italiens"... trs intelligent..  ::roll::  aprs on va nous parler de solidarit ou d'europe..

sinon qu'il y en ai un qui essaie de mettre une baffe  celui en queue du troupeau..  :;): 

edit : quand on se dsinterresse du foot on est hyppi? faut m'expliquer l.. je savais pas que le brutal death tait de la musique de hyppi  ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

> edit : quand on se dsinterresse du foot on est hyppi? faut m'expliquer l.. je savais pas que le brutal death tait de la musique de hyppi


eh oui, les hippies ont su se mettre au gout du jour  ::aie::

----------


## mathieugut

> eh oui, les hippies ont su se mettre au gout du jour


Et sont obligs de parler foot mme  ::mrgreen::

----------


## BainE

ben les nations ont toujours chercher des methodes de comparaisons avec les voisins, alors bon qu on en pense ce qu on veut mais un match de foot je trouve ca mieux qu une guerre, mais si ca heurte la sensibilit auditive de certains (...hippies).

Il y aura toujours competition, alors si celle la peut etre pacifiste, meme si si y a que les beauf et les gens etroits d esprit qui la suive tant pis, c'est pas plus mal.

(je deviens un hippie la un peu non ?)

----------


## mathieugut

Un peu de lecture ne va pas vous faire de mal  ::D: 




> *Thierry Roland commentait le match France/Italie mardi soir sur M6...*
> 
> *Quavez-vous pens quand vous avez vu Raymond Domenech demander Estelle Denis en mariage alors que vous tiez au commentaire en direct?*
> Jai rigol, car connaissant Estelle, je sais que cest typiquement le genre de chose qui lnerve. Elle tait un peu sur la patate aprs a. Sur le moment, elle a d se dire mais quest ce qui lui prend ?. Aprs toutes ces annes ensemble, leurs deux enfants, ils ont d dj en discuter en plus. Alors le voir faire a comme a devant les tlspectateurs
> 
> *Mais vous, quen pensez-vous de cette sortie, cest une erreur de communication?*
> Javoue que je me suis marr ! On vient de se faire liminer de lEuro, et tout ce que Raymond Domenech trouve  dire, cest demander la main dEstelle. Voir Jean-Philippe Doux finir son interview du slectionneur par flicitations, aprs ce match, ctait surraliste! Je suis un peu surpris, perso je laurais pas fait (rires). Mais je ne veux pas juger Raymond Domenech, il est comme a, il marche  linstinct. Ce nest pas quil ne rflchit pas, au contraire, mais cest un impulsif. Ce qui est sr, cest quil a d bien se fait engueuler par Estelle.
> 
> *Justement, que vous a t-elle dit aprs ?*
> ...

----------


## zodd

> ben les nations ont toujours chercher des methodes de comparaisons avec les voisins, alors bon qu on en pense ce qu on veut mais un match de foot je trouve ca mieux qu une guerre, mais si ca heurte la sensibilit auditive de certains (...hippies).
> 
> Il y aura toujours competition, alors si celle la peut etre pacifiste, meme si si y a que les beauf et les gens etroits d esprit qui la suive tant pis, c'est pas plus mal.
> 
> (je deviens un hippie la un peu non ?)



disons que deux personnes qui se detestent juste parcequ'ils ne supportent pas la mme quipe, je trouve a stupide.. ensuite sur le principe je suis d'accord avec toi..

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> disons que deux personnes qui se detestent juste parcequ'ils ne supportent pas la mme quipe, je trouve a stupide..


On est un vrai supporter ou on ne l'est pas  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## sylvain.cool

> disons que deux personnes qui se detestent juste parcequ'ils ne supportent pas la mme quipe, je trouve a stupide.. ensuite sur le principe je suis d'accord avec toi..


Perso, je dteste pas tous les italiens, juste l'quipe de foot... et les supporters qui nous narguent (donc ts les italiens).

----------


## BertrandA

> Le match de mercredi, ctait la catastrophe, entre Ribry, la faute dAbidal, le pnalty et jen passe...


J'ajouterais que les commentaires de ce monsieur et de son collgue bovin taient  l'image du match  ::roll:: ...

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> J'ajouterais que les commentaires de ce monsieur et de son collgue bovin taient  l'image du match


Ce qui m'as nerv c'est le chauvinisme de Leboeuf,  l'couter l'arbitre tait italien (sur certains fautes peut tre) et ne pnalisait que les franais.
Pis l'entendre rler pendant tout le match:
"Mais ya pas faute, il joue le ballon !" Pis en voyant le ralenti on s'aperoit qu'un franais fauche carrment le joueur italien donc faute normalement siffle.
Bref yen a qui aprs la retraite sportive ben... devraient rester  la retraite...  ::aie::

----------


## ucfoutu

> *Petite Domeneckerie:* on s'est battu jusqu'au bout. Handicaps par l'arbitrage et les blessure de Viera et Ribery, les joueurs ont trouvs des ressources pour aller de l'avant. C'est positif pour la suite de la comptition...
> 
>  Domenec*k*
> :


ouais...
on a l'air de le connatre... vraiment  ::roll::

----------


## Alp

http://www.news-de-stars.com/video/r...e_art4873.html  ::aie::

----------


## zodd

> ben les nations ont toujours chercher des methodes de comparaisons avec les voisins, alors bon qu on en pense ce qu on veut mais un match de foot je trouve ca mieux qu une guerre, mais si ca heurte la sensibilit auditive de certains (...hippies).


Je reviens un peu la dessus. malheureusement, je ne connais pas de nation qui accepterai de jouer les enjeux d'une guerre sur un match de foot.. quand j'tais enfant j'avais eut la rflexion suivante:
"Plutot que de s'entretuer, pourquoi les pays ne s'affrontent t'ils pas autour d'une partie d'checs? a viterai qu'il y ai autant de morts et de destruction.."

edit: mme Rocky y a cru  ce concept.. ::aie::

----------


## BainE

ben c'est le genre de chose c'est tres beau dans le texte mais on sait tres bien que c'est pas possible, comme le communisme pas exemple...
Mais bon, un peu de reve de temps a autre ca detends, ca permet de rester jeune  ::D: 

Apres un vrai supporter c'est quelqu un qui pose son cerveau des qu il entend le coup de sifflet, et pres a tir a vu au moindre soupcon d'estranger dans les environ.

Le vrai supporter c est comme le vrai informaticien c'est une race comme on en fait plus. Parce que le vrai supporter il boit au minimum 8 litre de biere par match, comme ca si son equipe perd il pourra toujours aller uriner sur la voiture du voisin qui supprte l adversaire, en gueulant que c'est bien fait pour lui qu'il avait pas a lui marquer de but et que de tout facon meme sans ca c'est un c**.

voila pourquoi j'aime le foot !
Pour sa mauvaise foi, sa detente et sa biere !

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> il boit au minimum 8 litre de biere par match


Il arrive au moins  voir quelle est son quipe du haut des tribunes?  ::aie:: 
Le record est dtenu par les nerlandais (3litres/match  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## Loceka

> Envoy par Vespasien
> 
> 
> *Petite Domeneckerie:* on s'est battu jusqu'au bout. Handicaps par l'arbitrage et les blessure de Viera et Ribery, les joueurs ont trouvs des ressources pour aller de l'avant. C'est positif pour la suite de la comptition...
> 
>  Domeneck
> :
> 
> 
> ...


Qu'on ait vingt ans, qu'on soit grand-pre ...

----------


## Deadpool

Allez zou, finalement ce sont les russes qui s'invitent en quarts au dtriment de la Sude.

Les matchs des quarts de final seront donc :


Portugal - Allemagne

Croatie - Turquie

Pays-Bas - Russie

Espagne - Italie


Ca va chauffer.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

C'est allchant  ::king::

----------


## Deadpool

> C'est allchant


Ouais.  ::king:: 

Ca prsage du beau jeu offensif.

Avec, on l'espre, une belle branle pour l'Italie inflige par l'Espagne.  ::mrgreen:: 

Dsol amis supporters de l'Italie, c'est pas contre vous mais bon, voil quoi.  ::twisted::

----------


## ucfoutu

Et le Npal ?
Quand il joue, le Npal ?
Qui est au courant ?

----------


## copin

Le npal a perdu 0 - 3 face au japon ce 14 juin  Bangkok.

Le japon est donc qualifi pour le prochain tour de qualifications  la coupe du monde de football 2010 au dtriment du npal.

http://blog.thaiseb.fr/category/Sports

----------


## totojordi

D'aprs les commentaires du match Russie - Sude, le Gouvernement Russe offrait 7M d'uros  l'quipe si elle se qualifiait pour les quarts de finale, sa motive quand mme  ::yaisse2:: 

On devrait prendre exemple sur eux pour l'quipe de France  ::aie::

----------


## BainE

idem pour les lakers  :;):

----------


## ucfoutu

> Le npal a perdu 0 - 3 face au japon ce 14 juin  Bangkok.
> 
> Le japon est donc qualifi pour le prochain tour de qualifications  la coupe du monde de football 2010 au dtriment du npal.
> 
> http://blog.thaiseb.fr/category/Sports



Bon...d'accord pour l'limination des Thailandais...

Mais le Npal ? oui... le Npal ?
Il ne jouera pas en finale de l'Euro ?

----------


## Manumation

> Si tu fais allusion a Raymond, sache que ce n'est plus son compagnon depuis un petit moment dj...


Tu disais ?  ::lol:: 




> Faut pas se mprendre les gars... Les dangereux ce soir, c'est les Roumains... Pas les italiens.... Les italiens, il vont se prendre LA taule de l'Euro et finiront dernier du groupe C 
> 
> France 3-0 Italie (comme aux liminatoires )


Tu disais ?  ::lol:: 




> Les "ptits" Suisses, eux au moins, vont sortir avec 3 pts !





> C'est pas faux, mais faudra en reparler ce soir.


Tu disais ?  ::lol:: 




> Bref, wait and see, en esprant que Nasri pointe le bout de son nez assez tt.


Ah a oui, il est rentr assez tt...Mais il a pas fait long !  ::aie:: 




> Elle a dit oui?


Non, elle a trouve cela un peu mal plac, et au 100% Euro suivant, elle a montr ses 10 doigts dpourvus d'alliance...





> Bon va falloir affronter les commentaires narquois et debiles des anti-footeux a midi, ces sales hippies sans aucun sens patriotique ou la moindre fiert nationale.


+ 1, Vive le patriotisme...


A part a, vous avez vraiment un entraineur qui ne sait pas faire son boulot... ! Mais alors l, vraiment !

----------


## sylvain.cool

Bon, parlons un peu de ce soir et de la dfaite du Portugal devant l'Allemagne par 2 buts  1; pour le plus grand plaisir de Deadpool(ichou).

demain :
C'est dommage que Ronaldo soit trop personnel, il aurait pu faire 3 passes dcisives, au lieu de a, il tire  ct!

----------


## Aitone

Le portugal va gagner et arrivera en finale contre les pays-Bas

----------


## Alp

> Le portugal va gagner et arrivera en finale contre les pays-Bas


Ce serait un beau tableau  :;): 

Parce que bon l'Allemagne en finale ... Le jeu de l'Allemagne est trop mou  mon got.

----------


## zodd

> + 1, Vive le patriotisme...


Dsol, mais je ne peux pas laisser dire que, trouver que "l'angouement exagr" pour ce sport est dplac, est un manque de patriotisme.. Pour ma part, je n'ai de leon  recevoir la dessus de personne.. et ceux qui aurait besoin d'une leon de patriotisme, ce sont bien les joueurs de foot professionnels qui n'hsitent pas  sous-jouer un match inter-nation pour s'economiser pour leur club.. club souvent tranger, pour lequel ils n'ont eut aucun scrupule  quitterles clubs franais qui les avaient pourtant form au dpart.. et cela juste pour encore plus d'argent.. toujours plus d'argent..

----------


## Commodore

je doute que les joueurs "s'conomisent" pour leur club pendant une priode o ledit club est en vacances... aucun match prvu pendant cette priode...

----------


## BainE

> A part a, vous avez vraiment un entraineur qui ne sait pas faire son boulot... ! Mais alors l, vraiment !



bah faut pas dire ca, il a quand meme batailler pendant 2 ans pour que l'on estampille les chambres de clairefontaine aux noms des joueurs de 98 (lui il est dans la chambre nicolas anelka).

Alors hein, il boss quand meme le Raymond !

----------


## r0d

pffff, les pays-bas n'ont aucune chance contre l'Espagne  ::aie:: 

sinon, pour le patriotisme,  la limite je me considre comme europen, mais en fait je me considre comme habitant de la Terre, ou plutt comme un tre humain. Alors dj que je trouve cette notion anachronique  l'heure actuelle, alors en plus lorsqu'elle est applique  un sport...  ::roll::

----------


## nicB

> Dsol, mais je ne peux pas laisser dire que, trouver que "l'angouement exagr" pour ce sport est dplac, est un manque de patriotisme..


C'tait pas une blague ?  ::aie::

----------


## alexrtz

> Dsol, mais je ne peux pas laisser dire que, trouver que "l'angouement exagr" pour ce sport est dplac, est un manque de patriotisme.. Pour ma part, je n'ai de leon  recevoir la dessus de personne.. et ceux qui aurait besoin d'une leon de patriotisme, ce sont bien les joueurs de foot professionnels qui n'hsitent pas  sous-jouer un match inter-nation pour s'economiser pour leur club.. club souvent tranger, pour lequel ils n'ont eut aucun scrupule  quitterles clubs franais qui les avaient pourtant form au dpart.. et cela juste pour encore plus d'argent.. toujours plus d'argent..





> Alors dj que je trouve cette notion anachronique  l'heure actuelle, alors en plus lorsqu'elle est applique  un sport...


Pas mieux.

----------


## BainE

et b quand les footeux se mettent a philosopher  ::D: 
ca rigole plus

----------


## lper

Ben fallait la trouver celle-l aussi :
http://www.sport.fr/Football/foo/Dom...el-126822.shtm
Sacr Raymond.... ::roll::

----------


## Alp

> Ben fallait la trouver celle-l aussi :
> http://www.sport.fr/Football/foo/Dom...el-126822.shtm
> Sacr Raymond....


Impressionnant... Mais quel abruti  ::aie::

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

"On n'a pas pris plus de mesures (de scurit et de protection) qu'en Allemagne pendant le Mondial-2006, mais l, il y avait la configuration de l'htel, presque une forme de cul-de-sac et *on a t victime* de cette gographie qui nous a donn ce ct plus ferm", s'est dfendu le slectionneur franais."

C'est du foutage de g.... A trop chercher d'excuses, il devient pitoyable. Pauvre Estelle ::mouarf::

----------


## Manumation

C'est pas sa faute, si nous, les Suisses, on fait correctement notre boulot....Pas comme certain !

Ce type est une tche...


Un petit rsum s'impose :

La France a perdu  cause...

- De la chauleur tropicale
- Des vestiaires trop petits
- De l'htel trop scuris

Mais surtout pas parce-que...

- Domenech a slectionn les mauvais joueurs (Donadoni l'a trait de fou pour Trezeguet...)
- Domenech n'a pas arrt de changer son quipe
- Domenech doit marquer 2 buts, alors il sort un attaquant pour un dfenseur
- Domenech ne prend aucune dcisison, il coute la presse et fait ce qu'elle dit
- Domenech s'en fou de perdre, tout ce qui compte c'est Estelle
- Domenech n'a pas insufl d'esprit de groupe et de combativit  l'quipe

----------


## sylvain.cool

Franchement, je l'aimais pas trop  domenech, mais depuis qu'on est limin, il dit et fait n'importe quoi et je peux plus le voir  ce gros c..

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

> - Domenech ne prend aucune dcisison, il coute la presse et fait ce qu'elle dit


Trzeguet et Mxes auraient jou l'Euro alors  :;):

----------


## Manumation

> Trzeguet et Mxes auraient jou l'Euro alors


Et non ! Parce-que la presse a critique ses choix aprs la slection finale des 23, donc trop tard pour changer...

----------


## BainE

Je comprends pas moi, avec les espoirs il tait bon, ok ils ont jamais rien gagn, mais je crois qu'ils ont fait 3 finales de suite (mondial, euro et re mondial).

Qu'est ce qui c'est pass ?

C'est p'tet Estelle qui lui demande de faire de la m**** pour avoir une meilleur audience le soir  ::aie::

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

> Et non ! Parce-que la presse a critique ses choix aprs la slection finale des 23, donc trop tard pour changer...


Oui mais,  la presse avait aussi critique ses choix de ne plus slectionner sans raison valable, Trzeguet et Mxes depuis un bon bout de temps aussi  :;):

----------


## sylvain.cool

Ben il s'est pass que les jeunes se sont motivs tout seul et qu'ils taient tellement bons que a a march.

En tout cas, je vois pas autre chose.

A moins que se soit la mdiatisation qui lui ont fait perdre la boule.

Et dire qu'au moment de sa nomination, il tait au coude  coude avec Laurent Blanc! C'est quand mme dommage qu'on l'ai pris  lui ( l'poque pourtant je votais Domenech).

----------


## BainE

Question a 10 balles :

Vous connaissez le prenom de leur fille ? (je viens de tomber dessus je suis mort de rire)

reponse : Victoire

 ::mouarf3::

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

> Question a 10 balles :
> 
> Vous connaissez le prenom de leur fille ? (je viens de tomber dessus je suis mort de rire)
> 
> reponse : Victoire


Victoria  ::king::

----------


## Alp

> Question a 10 balles :
> 
> Vous connaissez le prenom de leur fille ? (je viens de tomber dessus je suis mort de rire)
> 
> reponse : Victoire


Excellent  ::D:

----------


## BainE

il a du se planter en regardant les astres le pere Raymond, c'etait pas top comme prmonition.

----------


## FloGig

En mme temps ils allaient pas l'appeler Dfaite  ::aie::

----------


## BainE

si faut assumer ses conneries dans la vie !!!

La pauvre elle y est pour rien elle, et pis ca hein, la mere on en est sure, mais si on regarde bien 9 mois avant sa naissance, la conception donc, ca coincide quand domenech ne selectionnait plus pires et guily  ::aie::

----------


## ucfoutu

Coucou,

Bonjour  nouveau et je ne vous parlerai cette fois-ci pas du Npal ( ... ::lol:: ..)

Vous voulez l'avis d'un ancien sportif (bien que non footballeur et ne connaissant pas grand-chose au footbal) ?

Bon... vous n'en voulez pas (j'en suis certain)... mais LE VOILA MALGRE TOUT :

On ne va jamais au combat/comptition/match sans se placer du ct du vainqueur/attaquant/combatif. La dfensive ? c'est bien de temps  autre, mais c'est l'apanage du faible.

Adapt  votre football :

Bien "petite" est l'quipe qui pense d'abord  se protger ... avec l'espoir de ne pas rater, si elle se prsente, l'occasion de marquer un but...
Plus "grande" est celle qui pense d'abord  attaquer ... avec l'espoir qu'elle saura ici et l viter que l'adversaire lui marque un but.

C'est vrai dans tous les sports et dans tous les matchs.

Ne m'en voulez pas trop de l'avoir dit.

Merci

----------


## Aitone

> Bien "petite" est l'quipe qui pense d'abord  se protger ... avec l'espoir de ne pas rater, si elle se prsente, l'occasion de marquer un but...
> Plus "grande" est celle qui pense d'abord  attaquer ... avec l'espoir qu'elle saura ici et l viter que l'adversaire lui marque un but.


c'est l'avis de tout le monde a non ? En tout cas c'est le mien  ::D:

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

> Bien "petite" est l'quipe qui pense d'abord  se protger ... avec l'espoir de ne pas rater, si elle se prsente, l'occasion de marquer un but...


-> Grce, France  ::mrgreen:: 




> Plus "grande" est celle qui pense d'abord  attaquer ... avec l'espoir qu'elle saura ici et l viter que l'adversaire lui marque un but.


-> Pays-Bas, Espagne ::mrgreen::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> On ne va jamais au combat/comptition/match sans se placer du ct du vainqueur/attaquant/combatif. La dfensive ? c'est bien de temps  autre, mais c'est l'apanage du faible.
> 
> Adapt  votre football :
> 
> Bien "petite" est l'quipe qui pense d'abord  se protger ... avec l'espoir de ne pas rater, si elle se prsente, l'occasion de marquer un but...
> Plus "grande" est celle qui pense d'abord  attaquer ... avec l'espoir qu'elle saura ici et l viter que l'adversaire lui marque un but.
> 
> C'est vrai dans tous les sports et dans tous les matchs.
> 
> Ne m'en voulez pas trop de l'avoir dit.


C'est l'quivalent de cette maxime clbre:

La meilleure des dfenses c'est l'attaque  :;):

----------


## Manumation

> Bien "petite" est l'quipe qui pense d'abord  se protger ... avec l'espoir de ne pas rater, si elle se prsente, l'occasion de marquer un but...
> Plus "grande" est celle qui pense d'abord  attaquer ... avec l'espoir qu'elle saura ici et l viter que l'adversaire lui marque un but.
> 
> C'est vrai dans tous les sports et dans tous les matchs


Non, je ne suis pas d'accord...

Tu peux dire que le jeu est beaucoup mieux  regarder dans le 2me cas, mais pas que l'quipe est "petite" s'il est joue la dfense...Beaucoup d'quipes ont un jeu diffrents de l'Espagne et cela ne les empche pas de gagner ou d'tres des "grandes" quipes...

----------


## ucfoutu

> Non, je ne suis pas d'accord...
> 
> Tu peux dire que le jeu est beaucoup mieux  regarder dans le 2me cas, mais pas que l'quipe est "petite" s'il est joue la dfense...Beaucoup d'quipes ont un jeu diffrents de l'Espagne et cela ne les empche pas de gagner ou d'tres des "grandes" quipes...


Il t'est permis de ne pas tre d'accord.
Ce n'est pourtant jamais ainsi (comme tu le dis) que je me suis comport en comptition... et mes adversaires non plus ...  :;):

----------


## FloGig

Je rejoins Manumation : si je me rappelle bien, la Grce en 2004 n'tait pas des plus offensives, mais le peu d'occasion qu'elle avait allait au fond des filets.

Aprs il se peut que ma mmoire me joue des tours  ::aie::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Je rejoins Manumation : si je me rappelle bien, la Grce en 2004 n'tait pas des plus offensives, mais le peu d'occasion qu'elle avait allait au fond des filets.


D'ailleurs s'en avait tonn plus d'un sur le coup  ::roll::

----------


## sylvain.cool

> Non, je ne suis pas d'accord...
> 
> Tu peux dire que le jeu est beaucoup mieux  regarder dans le 2me cas, mais pas que l'quipe est "petite" s'il est joue la dfense...Beaucoup d'quipes ont un jeu diffrents de l'Espagne et cela ne les empche pas de gagner ou d'tres des "grandes" quipes...





> Je rejoins Manumation : si je me rappelle bien, la Grce en 2004 n'tait pas des plus offensives, mais le peu d'occasion qu'elle avait allait au fond des filets.
> 
> Aprs il se peut que ma mmoire me joue des tours


Ce qui ne fait pas de la Grece une grande quipe, au contraire des P-B et de l'Espagne, qui ne gagnent pas de trophe mais sont des grandes quipes.

----------


## Manumation

> Ce qui ne fait pas de la Grece une grande quipe, au contraire des P-B et de l'Espagne, qui ne gagnent pas de trophe mais sont des grandes quipes.


Tu sais ce que tout le monde reproche  l'Italie ? Devine...

----------


## sylvain.cool

L'Ita...quoi !!!

Je crois que je connaissait  une poque, mais j'ai du faire un blocage dessus pour je ne sais quelle raison.

Aprs, ils sont connus pour trs bien dfendre, mais ils attaquent pas mal quand mme.

De toute faon, on peut pas gnraliser c'est sur, mais dans l'ensemble, je suis d'accord avec la dfinition.

Et puis l'Italie c'est l'exception qui confirme la rgle!

----------


## FloGig

> Ce qui ne fait pas de la Grece une grande quipe, au contraire des P-B et de l'Espagne, qui ne gagnent pas de trophe mais sont des grandes quipes.


Grande quipe ou pas, elle a gagn l'Euro cette anne-l. En raccourcissant, Ucfoutu a dit que la France ne s'est pas qualifie car la stratgie utilise tait la mauvaise. Je montre juste par l'exemple qu'elle a au contraire fonctionn...

----------


## ucfoutu

> Ucfoutu a dit que la France ne s'est pas qualifie car la stratgie utilise tait la mauvaise. Je montre juste par l'exemple qu'elle a au contraire fonctionn...


J'ai surtout dit que l'quipe franaise s'tait montre une "petite" quipe ...
Et de deux manires :
- par son jeu de dfensive (c'est pas trs sportif... pas du tout, mme)
- par (puisque tu t'en tiens au rsultat vis, quelles que soient les mthodes,  et non aux qualits de jeu) : par sa stratgie ... puisqu'elle a perdu et lamentablement perdu.

Mon jugement aurait t trs diffrent si, mme perdante, cette quipe s'tait montre sous un autre jour  :;):

----------


## Vespasien

> bien que non footballeur et ne connaissant pas grand-chose au footbal


*Plonasme!*

Les bleus n'ont rien fait parce qu'il y avait bien 11 joueurs mais pas 1 quipe. Les russes d'hier soir ne jouent pas dans les plus prestigieux club mais forment une quipe.
Le role de l'entraineur est de composer une quipe et c'est sur ce point que l'ensemble des connaisseurs en football vilipende Domenech.

Jouer la dfense avec des Brsiliens est suicidaire. Pour l'attaque a outrance,  part fatiguer les joueurs et s'exposer  des contre meutriers, c'est sans intrt. Un simple 5-4-1 en face rduirait tout espoir aprs 3 charges.
C'est aussi le rle de l'entraineur d'adapter le schma tactique selon l'adversaire.

----------


## ucfoutu

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Envoy par ucfuntu 
> bien que non footballeur et ne connaissant pas grand-chose au footbal
> Plonasme!
> ...


Intressant !!!

Veux-tu bien m'expliquer, Vespasien, o se trouve le dit plonasme ??? ::lol:: 

Le nombre de non footballeurs qui connaissent cependant fort bien le football est immense
( moins que tu ne confondes footballeur avec autre chose... ou plonasme avec je ne sais quoi d'trange !!!) ..

 :8O:  :8O:  :8O:

----------


## Vespasien

Entre ce que tu cris et le fais que tu pipes rien au football, c'est un plonasme. A te lire, on le sait dj.

----------


## Invit

> Entre ce que tu cris et le fais que tu pipes rien au football, c'est un plonasme. A te lire, on le sait dj.


Dans ce cas-l, on parle d'vidence et pas de plonasme...

----------


## Vespasien

*on parle d'vidence et pas de plonasme.*
Mais j'y trouvais une certaine redondance. Toutefois, je peux avoir commis une faute de got en qualifiant de plonasme. Nous devrions ouvrir un nouveau thread:
_Dire qu'on ne sait rien de quelque chose aprs l'avoir dmontr: vidence ou plonasme?_  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ucfoutu

> *on parle d'vidence et pas de plonasme.*
> Mais j'y trouvais une certaine redondance. Toutefois, je peux avoir commis une faute de got en qualifiant de plonasme. Nous devrions ouvrir un nouveau thread:
> _Dire qu'on ne sait rien de quelque chose aprs l'avoir dmontr: vidence ou plonasme?_


Amusant (ou .... devine ...)
Je te conseille malgr tout de ne pas te prendre pour un footballeur... ==>> ou alors ===>> va sur le terrain (si l'on t'y accepte).
Un footballeur n'est pas celui qui regarde, c'est celui qui joue...

Quant au reste, et notamment  ceci :




> Entre ce que tu cris et le fais que tu pipes rien au football, c'est un plonasme. A te lire, on le sait dj.


Tu aurais peut-tre quelques surprises (peut-tre ... ou ... srement...)
Et tu devrais apprendre galement comment peut se manifester l'humour (pour remettre certaines choses  leur juste place).

Je te laisse  tes bgaiements approximatifs... et retourne sur ma plante (l o il n'y a aucun faux "footballeur", mais beaucoup de sportifs, parmi lesquels quelques vrais (footballeurs), ... tu sais ? ... ceux qui jouent ... pas ceux qui regardent en buvant leur bire...

Adieu.

----------


## Kenji

En tout cas pour ceux qui regardent le match Cristiano Ronaldo est un magnifique acteur de quoi donner raison aux gens qui disent que les footballeurs sont des sacrs acteurs.  ::aie::

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

> En tout cas pour ceux qui regardent le match Cristiano Ronaldo est un magnifique acteur de quoi donner raison aux gens qui disent que les footballeurs sont des sacrs acteurs.


J'adore sa faon de rler  chaque fois qu'il tombe, faute ou pas faute. Tordant!!  ::lol::

----------


## Deadpool

Bon c'est vrai qu'il abuse mais il s'est relativement calm par rapport  avant.  ::lol:: 

Bon sinon moi je suis du forcment.  ::cry::  Ils taient crisps les portugais au dbut.

J'ai nanmoins trouv que c'tait une rencontre intense et trs palpitante.

Esprons que les autres quarts soient du mme acabit.  :;):

----------


## Aitone

moi je suis dgout, mon Portugal / Pays Bas n'aura pas lieu  ::piou:: 

mais match vraiment palpitant  ::D:

----------


## Le Pharaon

Je ne suis pas surpris par la dfaite des portugais, ils sont tincelants dans leur poule mais on est maintenant habitu  les voir chouer par manque de ralisme. C'est aussi valable pour l'Espagne.

----------


## lper

Ballack marque en ayant pouss le dfenseur avant ! Dcidment, c'est l'euro des erreurs d'arbitrage !  ::roll::

----------


## CheryBen

> Ballack marque en ayant pouss le dfenseur avant ! Dcidment, c'est l'euro des erreurs d'arbitrage !


A quand l'arbitrage vido sur les buts douteux? a ne casserait pas l'action vu qu'elle est arrte...

Sinon j'ai bien aim quand on a vu sous diffrents angles Cristiano Ronaldo qui se fait faucher, regarde l'arbitre 1 seconde et se tortille tout  coup de douleur...

Sinon beau match, les portugais ont perdu  cause de leur prcipitation en fin de match, combien de frappes hors de la surface non cadre?...

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

> Sinon j'ai bien aim quand on a vu sous diffrents angles Cristiano Ronaldo qui se fait faucher, regarde l'arbitre 1 seconde et se tortille tout  coup de douleur..


Si tu regardes bien, le dfenseur lui marche sur le pied en se remettant en place  :8-):

----------


## Commodore

quant  l'arbitrage vido ,beaucoup sont pour, mais a rendrait tout leur entrainement d'acteur inutile... quand tu vois que certains n'attendent mme pas d'tre touchs avant de tomber dans un fracas tourdissant, de se rouler par terre en se tenant le visage alors que c'est le pied qui aurait pu tre touch, qui crient de "douleur", qui se font sortir sur civire, puis reviennent sur le terrain et jouent normalement, courent comme des lapins, sautent, etc... Tout a serait inutile avec la vido, on le verrait et ils perdraient du temps  l'entrainement  ::aie::

----------


## Manumation

> A quand l'arbitrage vido sur les buts douteux? a ne casserait pas l'action vu qu'elle est arrte...


Je ne pense pas que a soit une solution, mais un arbitre pour la surface de rparation, a ce serait une ide ! Pourquoi ne le font-ils pas ?




> Sinon j'ai bien aim quand on a vu sous diffrents angles Cristiano Ronaldo qui se fait faucher, regarde l'arbitre 1 seconde et se tortille tout  coup de douleur...


Y'a rien qui m'nerve plus ! C'est pour a aussi que le hockey c'est mieux que le foot !

----------


## BainE

Bonjour,

perso, je sais pas trop si je suis pour ou contre la video... faut voir...
Par contre je suis absoluement pour la rtroactivit des peines (je parle pour le foot hein). En cas de simulation outrageuse, ou d'attentat aux crampons, on devrait pouvoir sanctionner un joueur apres match, je crois que ca se fait au rugby non ?

2 ou 3 suspensions de quelques joueurs pour quelques matchs devraient les faire reflechir un peu.

----------


## sylvain.cool

Moi je suis pour la vido, mais juste sur les actions de buts. Un peu comme au rugby ou l'arbitre n'a le droit  la vido que pour valider un essai. Sinon on l'utiliserait bcp trop.

Pour l'arbitre de la surface, il faudra le mettre derrire les buts...  10 mtres des supporters! Y en a pas la moiti qui finiront les matchs.

Et je suis  fond pour les commissions d'aprs match.

En fait, il faudrait qu'ils s'inspirent du rugby. Au moins eux, ils font voluer leur sport et ds le bon sens (pts bonus, commission d'aprs match et vido juste qd il le faut).

----------


## Commodore

> C'est pour a aussi que le hockey c'est mieux que le foot !


+1, le hockey est un sport + intgre, mais diffrent. Donc de l  dire MIEUX que le foot, non, pas pareil, mais un trs beau sport, et surtout moins pourri mdiatiquement.

----------


## sylvain.cool

> et surtout moins pourri mdiatiquement.


Ca depends. Si tu va au Quebec, ils en parlent 2 fois plus que ns du foot en france.

----------


## Manumation

[QUOTE=Commodore;3401618]+1, le hockey est un sport + intgre, mais diffrent. Donc de l  dire MIEUX que le foot, non, pas pareil, mais un trs beau sport...QUOTE]

Ouais, le ton choisit (genre "C'est mieux et pis c'est tout), tait l pour ajouter une note humoristique...Car il est vident qu'on ne peut pas vraiment comparer ces 2 sports...




> Ca depends. Si tu va au Quebec, ils en parlent 2 fois plus que ns du foot en france.


a veux dire que c'est mdiatique, mais pas forcment "pourri mdiatiquement" !

Et puis dans le hockey, y'a les comissions d'aprs-match et la vido, et tout va pour le mieux !

----------


## BainE

Ptite question au passage.

Les joueurs de hockeys (les stars) au Quebec sont pay autant que les joueurs de foot ?

(par exemple on parle de 9 millions par an pour Ronaldo si'il part au Real)

----------


## sylvain.cool

Ben a a tendance  baiss un peu parce qu'ils ont des plafonds salariaux par clubs.

Mais il y en a qui gagnent 10.000.000$ par an. Donc on a  peu prs les mmes salaire que dans le foot.

Mais ce sont les clubs amricains qui payent autant. C'est un peu moins vrai pour les clubs qubcois (y en a qu'un en lnh, c'est les canadiens de montreal).

----------


## Manumation

> Ptite question au passage.
> 
> Les joueurs de hockeys (les stars) au Quebec sont pay autant que les joueurs de foot ?
> 
> (par exemple on parle de 9 millions par an pour Ronaldo si'il part au Real)


Oui...Souvent ce sont des contrats sur plusieurs annes...Comme Jean-Sebastien Guigure, gardien de Anaheim, qui a 19 mio pour 3 ans...

Mais depuis un certain temps, les clubs Russes attirent les bons joueurs en proposant des salaires plus lvs que la NHL...

----------


## r0d

[HS](je m'excuse, mais je trouvais abus d'ouvrir un nouveau topic pour a)

Ya un truc que je ne comprend pas, les footeux vous pourrez peut-tre clairer ma lanterne: pourquoi l'Euro et le Mondial sont super important, alors que le foot aux J.O. tout le monde s'en fiche et les pays n'envoient pas leurs meilleurs joueurs?

(je parle de a parce que j'ai entendu ce matin  la radio que Ronaldinho (pas sr de l'orthographe) va jouer avec l'quipe du Bresil et qu'ils prsentaient a comme un scoop alors que pour moi a paraissait vident.

[/HS]

----------


## Aitone

> pourquoi l'Euro et le Mondial sont super important, alors que le foot aux J.O. tout le monde s'en fiche et les pays n'envoient pas leurs meilleurs joueurs?


je crois que le foot est un des rares sports  respecter le fait que les JO ne sont pas rservs aux pros

----------


## CheryBen

> [HS](je m'excuse, mais je trouvais abus d'ouvrir un nouveau topic pour a)
> 
> Ya un truc que je ne comprend pas, les footeux vous pourrez peut-tre clairer ma lanterne: pourquoi l'Euro et le Mondial sont super important, alors que le foot aux J.O. tout le monde s'en fiche et les pays n'envoient pas leurs meilleurs joueurs?
> 
> (je parle de a parce que j'ai entendu ce matin  la radio que Ronaldinho (pas sr de l'orthographe) va jouer avec l'quipe du Bresil et qu'ils prsentaient a comme un scoop alors que pour moi a paraissait vident.
> 
> [/HS]


Il me semble que les JO sont rservs aux joueurs amateurs. Aprs on pourrait-considrer que ceux qui vont aux JO ne sont pas vraiment amateurs puisqu'ils arrivent  vivre de leur passion, mais le point qui les diffrencie c'est le contrat de travail il me semble. Donc les joueurs de foot pro ne peuvent pas participer aux JO.

----------


## Manumation

> [HS](je m'excuse, mais je trouvais abus d'ouvrir un nouveau topic pour a)
> 
> Ya un truc que je ne comprend pas, les footeux vous pourrez peut-tre clairer ma lanterne: pourquoi l'Euro et le Mondial sont super important, alors que le foot aux J.O. tout le monde s'en fiche et les pays n'envoient pas leurs meilleurs joueurs?
> 
> (je parle de a parce que j'ai entendu ce matin  la radio que Ronaldinho (pas sr de l'orthographe) va jouer avec l'quipe du Bresil et qu'ils prsentaient a comme un scoop alors que pour moi a paraissait vident.
> 
> [/HS]


C'est marrant ce que tu dis l, parce-qu'en Hockey, c'est exactement le contraire...Aux mondiaux (tous les ans) les quipes nationales sont souvent privs de leurs meilleurs joueurs, et c'est le contraire pour les JO

Bon promis, j'arrte de parler Hockey dans ce thread foot !




> Donc les joueurs de foot pro ne peuvent pas participer aux JO.


Ronaldinho n'est pas pro ?

----------


## CheryBen

Finallement voila la rponse extraite de la description de l'preuve de football donne sur : http://www.olympic.org/fr/sports/pro...p?SportCode=FB



> Si des professionnels sont admis dans le tournoi messieurs, les rgles limitent toutefois l'ge des joueurs  moins de 23 ans,  l'exception de trois joueurs. Aucune restriction d'ge ne s'applique au tournoi fminin. Pour les Jeux de 2008  Beijing, le nombre d'quipes fminines est pass  12. Le tournoi messieurs compte pour sa part 16 quipes.


EDIT : pour info j'ai trouv la liste des quipes qualifies aux JO, o sont les quipes europennes? on en voit que 3 :
GROUPE A (Shanghai) Cte d'Ivoire, Argentine, Australie, Serbie 
GROUPE B (Tianjin) Pays-Bas, Nigeria, Japon, tats-Unis. 
GROUPE C (Shenyang) Chine, Nouvelle-Zlande, Brsil, Belgique 
GROUPE D (Qinhuangdao) Core du Sud, Cameroun, Honduras, Italie

----------


## BainE

ouaip, je crois que le scoup c'est le retour de ronaldhino en equipe national apres avoir et ecart depuis un an deja.

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

> Donc les joueurs de foot pro ne peuvent pas participer aux JO.


Faux. Les quipes de foot participant aux JO peuvent emmener qui ils veulent mais pas plus de 4 joueurs ayant plus de 23 ans il me semble.

----------


## mathieugut

J'espre que les USA vont faire un peu de score au football aux JO, a me ferai plaisir =)

Si ils gagnent face aux PB, l c'est le rve  ::):

----------


## sylvain.cool

> EDIT : pour info j'ai trouv la liste des quipes qualifies aux JO, *o sont les quipes europennes? on en voit que 3*


Normal, c'est le principe des JO de reprsenter un maximum de pays. Sans faire de distinction entre les continents.
Si tu regarde bien, chaque groupe est compos d'une quipe africaine, europeenne, asiatique (avec oceanie) et americaine (nord, sud ou centre).

----------


## CheryBen

> Faux. Les quipes de foot participant aux JO peuvent emmener qui ils veulent mais pas plus de 4 joueurs ayant plus de 23 ans il me semble.


C'est pas plus de 3 joueurs, regarde mon post suivant  :;): 



> Normal, c'est le principe des JO de reprsenter un maximum de pays. Sans faire de distinction entre les continents.
> Si tu regarde bien, chaque groupe est compos d'une quipe africaine, europeenne, asiatique (avec oceanie) et americaine (nord, sud ou centre).


C'est vrai tu as raison, aprs quelques recherches, voila le systme de qualifications par continents : http://fr.beijing2008.cn/news/sports...14131115.shtml

----------


## BainE

Quelqu un a ecout un match de qualif pour les JO jou par la France ?

----------


## sylvain.cool

Bon alors, pour ce soir?

Moi je prdis victoire 2-1 pr la Croatie contre la Turquie.

C'est quand mme la rvlation du tournoi ces croates !

----------


## Aitone

Je plussoie le vote croate mais 3-1

----------


## Manumation

Vous verrez, les demi-finales seront :

Allemagne-Croatie
Hollande-Italie

*Finale :* Allemagne-Hollande

*Vainqueur :* Allemagne

----------


## Aitone

> Vous verrez, les demi-finales seront :
> 
> Allemagne-Croatie
> Hollande-Italie
> 
> *Finale :* Allemagne-Hollande
> 
> *Vainqueur :* Allemagne


 ::nono::  Vainqueur : l'quipe  Van Basten

----------


## sylvain.cool

Je croyais qu'on avait banni le mot *Hollande*!

----------


## sylvain.cool

> Vous verrez, les demi-finales seront :
> 
> Allemagne-Croatie
> Hollande-*Italie*
> 
> *Finale :* Allemagne-Hollande
> 
> *Vainqueur :* Allemagne


Ah non non non.
L'Italie ne passera pas l'Espagne. Sinon je suis d'accord avec Adrien, c'est les P-B qui vont gagner (pour un fois).

----------


## Manumation

> Vainqueur : l'quipe  Van Basten


Si je vous dis que a sera l'Allemagne...





> Je croyais qu'on avait banni le mot *Hollande*!


Que tu avais banni...Moi je fais ce que je veux...J'ai toujours dit Hollande, alors m'en fou, j'continuerai...Na !

----------


## Commodore

la dfense des P-B est nulle. a va leur couter cher.
Je penche pour l'Italie qui va monter progressivement en puissance.

----------


## Manumation

> Je penche pour l'Italie qui va monter progressivement en puissance.


Bien sr !

Vous tes naifs si vous croyez vous referrez aux matchs de poules pour dfinir le vainqueur...Les matchs  limination directs, c'est autre chose...C'est pas pour rien que L'Allemagne pis l'Italie totalisent 8 victoires en Mondial !

C'est comme ceux qui croyaient que le Portugal allait battre l'Allemagne...pfou !

Mais il est vrai que j'aimerais que a soit la Hollande qui gagne !

----------


## Aitone

Je ne me fies pas au match mais aux joueur et au slectionneur...

Rien que tout les Van

----------


## Manumation

> Rien que tout les Van


Pfff ! M'en parle pas ! C'est fous ce que a encombre les autoroutes !

 ::aie::

----------


## BainE

Moi je vois bien la Turquie ce soir, ils sont compltement sur motiv a chaque match, et le termine toujours bien. Les croates ont pas une violence d'attaques phnomenales, je pense que les turcs vont leurs en mettre 2 dans le derniers quart d'heure.

je miserai sur 2-1 pour les turcs

----------


## BornBanane

> Pfff ! M'en parle pas ! C'est fous ce que a encombre les autoroutes !


C'est pas pire que les cars  ::aie::

----------


## ucfoutu

> Moi je vois bien la Turquie ce soir, ils sont compltement sur motiv a chaque match, et le termine toujours bien. Les croates ont pas une violence d'attaques phnomenales, je pense que les turcs vont leurs en mettre 2 dans le derniers quart d'heure.
> 
> je miserai sur 2-1 pour les turcs


Ah oui ? :;):

----------


## Deadpool

> Mais il est vrai que j'aimerais que a soit la Hollande qui gagne !


Dommage que le Jura ait perdu. 

 ::mrgreen:: 

Edit : flicitations aux turcs qui vont en demi.

Encore une fois une fin de match compltement folle.

----------


## mathieugut

Je me suis bien rgal ce soir  ::):

----------


## Aitone

c'est vrai que c'tait un pur match.... mais les turques l'ont emports, bravo  eux  ::king::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Dommage que le Jura ait perdu. 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : flicitations aux turcs qui vont en demi.
> 
> Encore une fois une fin de match compltement folle.


Ce qui assure un ticket en final pour les allemands. lol

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Ce qui assure un ticket en final pour les allemands. lol


Ben il manquait dj quelques joueurs blesss, plus les trois suspendus de hier soir, j'espre qu'ils n'en partiront pas trop face aux allemands.

En tout cas, bravo  eux pour ce match, ils compteront un supporter de + lors de leur demi-finale  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

> Ce qui assure un ticket en final pour les allemands. lol


Pas forcment, se rappeler de la Grce il y a 4 ans.  ::lol:: 

De toute faon, les Allemands ont dj gagn trois fois l'Euro, ils peuvent laisser gagner les autres un peu aussi.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Pas forcment, se rappeler de la Grce il y a 4 ans. 
> 
> De toute faon, les Allemands ont dj gagn trois fois l'Euro, ils peuvent laisser gagner les autres un peu aussi.


On laisse gagner seulement ceux qui le mritent, mais pas des outsiders qui ne jouent que dans les temps additionnels ou lorsqu'ils ont pris un carton rouge. 

Sinon je trouve leur jeu fascinant. Ils ont gagn alors que le gardien de but d'hier n'tait pas au meilleur de ses formes.

----------


## Aitone

Et ce soir ? Pays-Bas ou Russie ?

Je suis persuad que les Pays-Bas vont continuer leur lance et faire un bon 3-0

----------


## Vespasien

> Je suis persuad que les Pays-Bas vont continuer leur lance et faire un bon 3-0


Moi je penche pour les russes. L'ossature de leur quipe a gagne la coupe de l'UEFA et ils ont un entraineur Hollandais qui connait trs bien leur adversaire.
Si  dure jusqu'au pnalty, les hollandais sont finis (statistiques).

----------


## Aitone

> Si  dure jusqu'au pnalty, les hollandais sont finis (statistiques).


Ils sont finis ?  :8O: 
Avec Van der Sar dans les buts ? Le gardien vainqueur de la Ligue des Champions que le MU a gagn aux tirs aux buts  ? ??

----------


## Le Pharaon

Aprs les portugais c'est au tour des hollandais. Et demain ce sera pareil pour l'Espagne. Ces grandes quipes qui cartonnent au premier tour qui merveillent tout le monde et qui dcoivent au moment o tout semble jouer en leur faveur.. 

Van Basten a montr ses limites aujourd'hui, et contre un Guus Hiddink, a ne pardonne pas. Je ne sais pas pourquoi il a fait ses changements aussi tt et puis pour changer des dfenseurs et mettre d'autres dfenseurs. Si les titulaires sont blesss, a s'explique sinon c'est un peu surprenant. Je ne comprends pas non plus l'absence de Robben

----------


## mathieugut

Quelle belle quipe de Russie  ::):

----------


## Deadpool

Ben les russes ont montr qu'ils en voulaient.

Leur victoire est logique.

Heureusement que les Pays-Bas avaient Van Der Sar. Ils auraient pu prendre bien plus de but.

Dcidment cet Euro se rvle plein de surprises.

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Dcidment cet Euro se rvle plein de surprises.


Tant mieux pour les spectateurs  :;):

----------


## Aitone

c'est clair.. Put*** de surprise  ::cry:: 

j'y croyais vraiment.. mais bon, je n'ai pas vu le match, fte de la musique oblige...

on verra ce soir, alors Espagne ou Italie ?

----------


## toomsounet

Espagne, comme a on aura un trs beau carr final.

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

> c'est clair.. Put*** de surprise 
> 
> j'y croyais vraiment.. mais bon, je n'ai pas vu le match, fte de la musique oblige...
> 
> on verra ce soir, alors Espagne ou Italie ?


Espagne je pense

----------


## mathieugut

Moi j'espre que c'est l'Espagne qui va gagner  ::):

----------


## Deadpool

Bon moi je dis rien, toutes les quipes que je supporte perdent.  ::aie::   ::lol::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Bon moi je dis rien, toutes les quipes que je supporte perdent.


Supportes tes adversaires alors et fais un pari en leur faveur, tu seras moins deu. lol

Pour ce soir je vois une dfaite italienne, vu les absences de Pirlo et de Gatuso.

----------


## Deadpool

> Supportes tes adversaires alors et fais un pari en leur faveur, tu seras moins deu. lol
> 
> Pour ce soir je vois une dfaite italienne, vu les absences de Pirlo et de Gatuso.


Je ne pourrais jamais supporter l'Italie. C'est au dessus de mes forces.  ::aie::   ::mouarf:: 


Zut, je viens de dire implicitement qui je supportais. Argh.

 ::arrow::

----------


## toomsounet

J'ai peur que le ralisme italien fasse mal en fin de partie...  ::(:

----------


## Deadpool

Leboeuf me gonfle au plus haut point.  ::evilred::

----------


## mathieugut

Mi-Temps.

Bonne nouvelle si vous venez d'arriver: vous n'avez rien rat. Vous pouvez dj prparer vos listes de tireurs de pnos.

----------


## Deadpool

> Mi-Temps.
> 
> Bonne nouvelle si vous venez d'arriver: vous n'avez rien rat. Vous pouvez dj prparer vos listes de tireurs de pnos.


Merci 20minutes pour la citation.   ::mouarf:: 

C'est vrai qu'on s'ennuie ferme tout de mme.  ::?:

----------


## mathieugut

J'ai arrt de regarder le match (perte de temps  ::D: ) donc je le "regarde" sur internet  ::P:

----------


## Deadpool

J'ai l'impression que le match est en train de basculer du ct des italiens.

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Mi-Temps.
> Bonne nouvelle si vous venez d'arriver: vous n'avez rien rat. Vous pouvez dj prparer vos listes de tireurs de pnos.


Les italiens font de l'anti jeu. Etant conscients de leur handicap ils vont tout faire pour aller aux tir-au but. La FIFA doit sanctionner ce genre de comportement. lol

----------


## Deadpool

Les espagnols se rveillent on dirait. On a eu droit  2 grosses frappes de Senna qui ont mis Buffon  contribution.

----------


## mathieugut

Bon bien voil les prolongations, moi qui commence  travailler demain  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Bon bien voil les prolongations, moi qui commence  travailler demain


Et c'est bien parti pour aller jusqu'au tirs aux buts.  ::aie:: 

Edit : qu'est ce que je disais.  ::aie::

----------


## mathieugut

Quand ils veulent faire galrer les italiens, ils le font pas  moiti  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Kenji

Je regrette vraiment qu'on puisse pas voter pour les commentateurs comme  la star ac parce que Leboeuf qui dcouvre le tour de France j'en peux plus....C'est pire que le match c'est pour dire  ::aie::

----------


## toomsounet

::yaisse2::  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Deadpool

L'Espagne est passe!  ::yaisse2:: 

A noter que l'Espagne est la seule quipe ayant termine 1re de son groupe  aller en demi finale.

Arrivederci les italiens.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## mathieugut

C'est la premire quipe que je supporte qui gagne  ::D:

----------


## Deadpool

> C'est la premire quipe que je supporte qui gagne


Pareil.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Le Pharaon

Les quipes du fameux groupe de la mort sont toutes limines, aprs s'tres destabilises entre elles. lol

Les espagnols vont devoir affronter les russes et les allemands les turcs. Deux grandes quipes contre deux outsiders. Ce qu'on a appris dans cette Euro depuis la dfaite des hollandais est qu'il n'y a plus de monopole dans le foot. Travailler le jeu collectif importe plus que regrouper des stars dans son quipe.

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  ::cry:: 
c'est tout ce que j'ai  dire...et je compte pas me marier aprs ca  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
> c'est tout ce que j'ai  dire...et je compte pas me marier aprs ca


Arf, j'en viendrais  tre presque dsol que l'Italie soit limine.

Mais en fait non.  ::aie::   ::mrgreen:: 


 ::dehors::

----------


## Ricky81

> Arf, j'en viendrais  tre presque dsol que l'Italie soit limine.
> 
> Mais en fait non.


De toute faon ils vont commencer  s'habituer  se faire sortir aux tabs en quart de finale  ::aie::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Faites gaffe j'ai vos adresses  ::aie::  ca risque de fumer

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Faites gaffe j'ai vos adresses  ca risque de fumer


Leur objectif a t atteint, battre la France.  ::aie::

----------


## Ricky81

> Faites gaffe j'ai vos adresses  ca risque de fumer


On a le gardien espagnol pour s'interposer  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

> On a le gardien espagnol pour s'interposer


 ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Aitone

et a votre avis, quelles sont les chances qu'ont aient une finale Turquie / Russie ?
ce serait norme quand mme...

----------


## CheryBen

> et a votre avis, quelles sont les chances qu'ont aient une finale Turquie / Russie ?
> ce serait norme quand mme...


0% de change, les allemands sont bien trop en forme, enfin...pour l'instant  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Kenji

Toute faon vous embtez pas avec les pronostics parce que tout le monde sait que le football est un sport qui se joue  onze contre onze et o ce sont les Allemands qui gagnent  la fin.  ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

mon ct italien est frustr  ::(:

----------


## Deadpool

> et a votre avis, quelles sont les chances qu'ont aient une finale Turquie / Russie ?
> ce serait norme quand mme...


Ca va tre difficile pour les turcs quand mme. Ils ont 9 blesss ou suspendus.

Il me semble mme que le slectionneur turc envisage de faire jouer le troisime gardien avant centre du fait du dficit de joueurs.  ::mouarf:: 

Edit : un p'tit lien.

Par contre, les russes ont de bonnes chances.  :;):

----------


## sylvain.cool

C'est vrai que a va tre trs dur pour les turcs, mais ils savent remonter des situations dsesprs.

Je vois bien une finale Allemagne-Russie.

----------


## Commodore

> C'est vrai que a va tre trs dur pour les turcs, mais ils savent remonter des situations dsesprs.
> 
> Je vois bien une finale Allemagne-Russie.


+1  ::cry::

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Moi je penche pour Turquie - Russie en finale. 
Les grosses quipes tombent, places aux plus petites.

----------


## Vespasien

Les grosses quipes qui tombent sont celles des grandes nations de football, pas les quipes au sens terre  terre. La Mannschaft tourne depuis dj 6 ans avec son effectif actuel, elle arrive  pleine maturit. La Russie a aussi une belle quipe (match contre pays-bas: passe sans regarder, sans que le joueur de destination ne soit en place. Il sait que l'autre va y aller sans se poser de question).
_Santa Pele, donnes nous Allemagne-Russie en finale._

----------


## r0d

Moi je suis sr que les espagnols vont exploser la Russie. Ils l'ont dj fait une fois (4-1) lors des matches de poule, et leur victoire contre l'Italie va les librer totalement de leurs apprhensions des phases finales.

J'aimerai une finale Turquie-Espagne.

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> et leur victoire contre l'Italie


*

Victoire assez poussive tout de mme, je pense et j'espre que le score sera diffrent, car  la vue de ce que les russes ont montr, ils mritent tout autant voir plus d'aller en finale.

----------


## sylvain.cool

> Moi je suis sr que les espagnols vont exploser la Russie. Ils l'ont dj fait une fois (4-1) lors des matches de poule.


Sauf que a aurait pu finir  4-1 pour les russes. Ils ont manqu plein d'occasions! La Russie  largement le niveau pour battre l'Espagne.

----------


## r0d

Oui ben moi je m'en fous! J'y comprend rien au foot, mais je suis pour l'Espagne!  ::aie:: 

D'aprs ce que j'ai compris, contre l'Italie il y aurait pu avoir 5-0 pour l'Espagne: 3 penaltys non siffls, un poteau et je sais plus quoi. Enfin c'est ce qu'ils disent ici  Madrid... bon, mes sources ne sont certainement pas les plus objectives, c'est sr...  ::lol::

----------


## alexrtz

> Oui ben moi je m'en fous! J'y comprend rien au foot, mais je suis pour l'Espagne!


Pareil :p

----------


## BainE

bonjour,

heu les 5 buts possible de l'espagne, on a pas du nous diffuser le meme match qu'a Madrid, a la fin je voyais plutt l'Italie planter un but juste avant le coup de sifflet final.

Et pour le match Russie-Espagne des poules, ils manquaient pas mal de russes dont Arshavin qui est norme dans cet euro, ce sera pas pareil en demi, d'autant si les espagnols conservent leur 4-4-2 qu'ils ont adopts contre l'italie (du coup sans Fabregas), alors qu'ils jouent en 4-5-1 depuis 1 an.

Je miserai mes sioux sur les russes moi

----------


## Le Pharaon

Ce soir Allemagne Turquie 3 0

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

La Turquie part avec un gros dsavantage mais elle va tout donner, sa rage de vaincre fera la diffrence.
Pour moi, victoire turque  ::yaisse2::

----------


## illight

J'espre pas  ::mrgreen::

----------


## r0d

Je parie sur les Turques. Ils sont super balaises en mle et leur vole de revers est destructrice. Sans oublier qu'ils nagent super vite et qu'ils sont quips de puces bioniques qui rgule leur taux d'adrenaline et d'phdrine.

 ::dehors::

----------


## henderson

On ne saura qu' la fin du match si Bruxelles avait donn son accord pour que l'Allemagne gagne contre la Turquie.
En ce qui concerne la France, on sait maintenant que les directives taient de ne pas aller au del ... pour cause de dficit publique !

J'aimerais bien une victoire de l'Allemagne et une finale Allemagne/Russie en esprant que le spectacle soit  la hauteur de ces deux quipes !

----------


## sylvain.cool

> Je parie sur les Turques. Ils sont super balaises en mle et leur vole de revers est destructrice. Sans oublier qu'ils nagent super vite et qu'ils sont quips de puces bioniques qui rgule leur taux d'adrenaline et d'phdrine.


Je te rappelle qu'en face tu as des allemands, dont certains viennent de l'ex-RDA. A mon avis ils ont rien a envi aux turques.

----------


## Aitone

aprs avoir loup la coupe du monde  domicile, les allemands vont galement tout donn...

Je pense aussi que l'Allemagne va dchirer...

Mais bon, on a eu tellement de surprise depuis le dbut de l'euro...

----------


## mathieugut

Gros bug sur TF1, mme sur le Live c'est bloqu  ::D:

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

Allez la Turquie !!!  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Le Pharaon

Aujourd'hui les turcs ont trouv devant eux une autre quipe qui sait elle aussi marquer dans les cinqs dernires minutes.  ::aie:: 

J'aime bien Laam !

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

Vraiment un trs joli match. La Turquie aurait autant mrit de gagner que l'Allemagne. Dommage, ils avaient la rage de vaincre et avaient le potentiel pour aller au bout  ::(:

----------


## Deadpool

> Vraiment un trs joli match. La Turquie aurait autant mrit de gagner que l'Allemagne. Dommage, ils avaient la rage de vaincre et avaient le potentiel pour aller au bout


La Turquie n'a pas  rougir de son parcours.  :;): 

Encore une fois une sacre fin de match.  ::D:

----------


## lper

> Encore une fois une sacre fin de match.


Encore une fois, de bien belles erreurs d'arbitrage !

----------


## BainE

Je trouve que l'Allemagne est une bien triste quipe pour etre finaliste de l'euro (et je dis pas ca parce que la France ni est pas  ::aie:: ), mais ils ont fait un match minable a part deux ou trois, notamment Podolski. 
Ballack a t d'une invisibilit atterrante.
Lahm a t bon en attaque, mais quel catastrophe en dfense, faut le faire avancer en milieu de terrain  ::D: 

Les turcs mritaient la victoire pour moi, ils ont forc les allemands a jouer en contre c'est dja pas rien.

Enfin bon, y'a plus qu'a esprer que les Russes mettent un bon coup de boost dans leur demi finale et fassent exploser ces quipes qui ne jouent pas et attendent le contre.

----------


## sylvain.cool

En tout cas, c'tait un joli match, surtout la seconde mi-temps... dommage qu'on ai pas pu la voir!

Pour ce soir, je dis 3-2 pour les russes (qui finiront champion d'europe).

----------


## Commodore

> dommage qu'on ai pas pu la voir!


TV.RTBF.Activate

les belges n'ont pas eu la coupure, eux  ::): 
ni la rai uno italienne d'ailleurs

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> TV.RTBF.Activate
> 
> les belges n'ont pas eu la coupure, eux 
> ni la rai uno italienne d'ailleurs


Ca se trouve que c'est une manoeuvre politique  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

La Roja semble avoir la maitrise du match pour l'instant.

Edit : 

2 - 0 pour les Espagnols. Mais o sont les russes qui ont battus les Pays-Bas?


Reedit : 

3 - 0 pour les Espagnols.  :8O:  Ce match est le remake du match de poule. 

C'est pli pour les russes.


Edit final :

Bon ben tourne de sangria ce soir les amis.  ::lol:: 

3 - 0 score final.

Les espagnols ont parfaitement tenu le match.

----------


## sylvain.cool

Ya pas vraiment eu de match. Les espagnol ont domin et empch le russes de jouer. J'aurais cru  un match plus serr (mais ou tait Archavine).

----------


## lper

> Ya pas vraiment eu de match. Les espagnol ont domin et empch le russes de jouer. J'aurais cru  un match plus serr (mais ou tait Archavine).


Ouai, t'as tout faux !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Ya pas vraiment eu de match. Les espagnol ont domin et empch le russes de jouer. J'aurais cru  un match plus serr (mais ou tait Archavine).


En premire mi-temps ce n'tait pas le cas. Aprs les russes ont laiss trop d'espaces, ne re replaaient pas assez vite et les espagnols en ont profit.
C'est dommage qu'ils aient pch dans les dernires passes, car leurs remontes du ballon se faisaient  une vitesse hallucinante (celle des espagnols aussi par ailleurs).
Bref, cela promet une belle finale en perspective, alors...

Viva espaa  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Deadpool

Et sinon Choucroute ou Paella?


Perso, j'ai une prfrence pour les Espagnols car ceux ci ont le grand mrite d'avoir liminer l'Italie ( ::mrgreen:: ) et pratiquent un jeu que je prfre.  :;): 

Les Allemands ont dj gagn l'Euro trois fois et ont en plus limins les Portugais et a c'est pas bien.  ::evilred::

----------


## Commodore

> Perso, j'ai une prfrence pour les Espagnols car ceux ci ont le grand mrite d'avoir limineer l'Italie ()


 ::evilred::

----------


## Ricky81

> Et sinon Choucroute ou Paella?


Tiens c'est l'quipe d'Alsace qui est en finale ?  ::P:

----------


## Captain_JS

> Et sinon Choucroute ou Paella?


Arrte je pense  un Strasbourg / Monaco et je commence  trembler ... laisse le foot au foot et la L1 sur une chaine que je n'ai pas  ::mouarf::

----------


## goldkey

> laisse le foot au foot et la L1 sur une chaine que je n'ai pas


Ca me fait pens a Aim Jacquet au guignols  ::mouarf3:: 

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=cLYSLE...eature=related

----------


## Deadpool

> Tiens c'est l'quipe d'Alsace qui est en finale ?


Ah mince, m'est tromp, croyais que la choucroute tait allemande alors qu'elle est plutt d'origine alsacienne visiblement.  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

Allez 1 - 0 pour l'Espagne.   ::yaisse2:: 

Il faut tenir maintenant.

Edit:

Bon bah 1-0 pour l'Espagne, score final.

Victoire logique des espagnols face  des allemands trop brouillons.

En tout cas, bravo aux Espagnols, seule quipe invaincue de cet Euro.

Ca va tre le bordel  Madrid et dans le reste de l'Espagne.  ::mouarf::   ::lol::

----------


## lper

Et encore des erreurs d'arbitrage ! Quel bel Euro !  ::aie:: 
(une belle main d'un espagnol dans la surface, un Ballack qui doit jamais continuer le match, une faute bizarre siffle contre les allemands en fin de match dans la surface espagnole)...

----------


## Commodore

on devrait donner le droit aux joueurs de cogner l'arbitre s'il fait mal son boulot, a les ferait rflchir  2 fois avant de siffler...  ::aie:: 

ou alors on finirait par avoir des arbitres "monsieur-muscle-que-personne-ose-contredire"

Dim arbitre As Hulk

----------


## Aitone

Pendant tout l'Euro, mon DG me disait ce soir, c'est telle quipe qui gagne et il s'est tout le temps plant.

Sauf pour hier, il m'a dit : "Vous allez voir l'Espagne va gagner".

Ce matin, il m'a dit "Vous avez vu hein ? Je vous l'avais bien dit que l'Espagne gagnerait le match. J'en tais sr qu'ils gagneraient"

Quel pronostiqueur mon DG  :8O:

----------


## illight

> on devrait donner le droit aux joueurs de cogner l'arbitre s'il fait mal son boulot, a les ferait rflchir  2 fois avant de siffler... 
> 
> ou alors on finirait par avoir des arbitres "monsieur-muscle-que-personne-ose-contredire"
> 
> Dim arbitre As Hulk



Bah regarde au rugby, ils sont fin comme des asticots, et ils se font respecter par des joueurs qui font le double de eux  ::mrgreen::

----------


## copin

JE vais pas crer une discussion rien que pour ca mais Bon...

Domenech est maintenu  son poste! 

Des commentaires?

----------


## shadowmoon

> Domenech est maintenu  son poste! 
> 
> Des commentaires?


Grace  qui ?

----------


## sylvain.cool

C'est tout simplement scandaleux!!!

Ils (Le conseil fdral de la FFF) reconnaissent l'chec sportif, les nombreuses erreurs commises et les fautes de communication de l'entraineur... mais le garde. Dans n'importe quel autre pays ou club, il aurait t vir ds le lendemain!

Ils lui demandent donc de revoir sa communication, son systme de jeu et d'autres choses encore. Des gens avec un minimum de sens aurait dit :"Si on veut tout changer... ben on change d'entraineur", mais non.

Je suis dsespr... on a des dirigeants du foot franais au moins au niveau du gouvernement.

----------


## copin

ici

----------


## sylvain.cool

> ici


Ton lien ne marche pas!

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

C'est typiquement franais cette dcision. Le bon ct des choses c'est qu'on conomisera un aller-retour pour l'Afrique du Sud en 2010. a fera peut-tre des sous en plus pour la Ligue 1  ::aie::

----------


## Captain_JS

> C'est tout simplement scandaleux!!!
> 
> Ils (Le conseil fdral de la FFF) reconnaissent l'chec sportif, les nombreuses erreurs commises et les fautes de communication de l'entraineur... mais le garde. Dans n'importe quel autre pays ou club, il aurait t vir ds le lendemain!
> 
> Ils lui demandent donc de revoir sa communication, son systme de jeu et d'autres choses encore. Des gens avec un minimum de sens aurait dit :"Si on veut tout changer... ben on change d'entraineur", mais non.
> 
> Je suis dsespr... on a des dirigeants du foot franais au moins au niveau du gouvernement.


Bah  ce moment l si on veut gagner on a juste  rappeler Diomde et les bleus 98 comme a ils gagneront encore ... pourquoi on les a chang alors ?

Les entraineurs qu'on voulait mettre  sa place viennent tout juste d'avoir leurs diplmes et nous auraient encore pondu une belle petite stratgie en 5-5-0 ... au moins lui connait les joueurs et va (peut tre) tirer des leons de son(ses) chec(s) pour proposer un autre jeu.

De toute faon les liminatoires 2010 commenant dans 2 mois, on va tre assez vite fixs ...

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

> Les entraineurs qu'on voulait mettre  sa place viennent tout juste d'avoir leurs diplmes et nous auraient encore pondu une belle petite stratgie en 5-5-0 ...


Il me semble que Deschamps  son diplme depuis pas mal de temps et qu'il a dja prouv sa valeur en tant qu'entraneur (finale de C1 avec Monaco, remont en Srie A avec la Juve)




> ... au moins lui connait les joueurs et va (peut tre) tirer des leons de son(ses) chec(s) pour proposer un autre jeu.


Si je ne m'abuse, il a jamais rien gagn avec ces mmes joueurs qu'il cotoie depuis leur passage en Espoirs, donc c'est pas demain la veille que a va changer  ::aie::

----------


## sylvain.cool

> Les entraineurs qu'on voulait mettre  sa place viennent tout juste d'avoir leurs diplmes


Je ne crois pas que deschamps ou tigana viennent d'avoir leurs diplomes.




> nous auraient encore pondu une belle petite stratgie en 5-5-0 ...


Ca c'est deja la stratgie de Domenech. 




> au moins lui connait les joueurs et va (peut tre) tirer des leons de son(ses) chec(s) pour proposer un autre jeu.


Quand tu vois qui est slectionn et qui est titulaire, tu te demande vraiment.




> De toute faon les liminatoires 2010 commenant dans 2 mois, on va tre assez vite fixs ...


Fix  la  maison oui.

Je pense sincrement que quand ion veut tout changer, on change de responsable. Autant dans une quipe de foot que dans une entreprise. Il faut un nouvel oeil et pas celui rouiller de Domenech (qui a l'air fier de son echec  l'euro).

----------


## BainE

Personnellement je peux pas blairer Deschamps, remonter de D2 italienne avec des treseguet, Del Piero, Buffon... je pense qu on a vu plus dur comme defi, et Deschamps restera toujours pour moi celui qui a fermer les portes de l equipe de France a Ginola (et d'autres parait-il).

Par contre j'aurais bien vu Cantona ou Houiller (surtout Cantona y en aurait qu'aurait bouger leur luc un peu plus)

Bah de tout facon certain probleme vont se regler d eux meme, les anciens de 98 et 2000 prennent leur retraite, malouda risque de ne pas avoir de club l anne prochaine et abidal va continuer a faire banquette au barca, il va ptet plus oser les mettres titulaires la...

----------


## Aitone

> Personnellement je peux pas blairer Deschamps, remonter de D2 italienne avec des treseguet, Del Piero, Buffon... je pense qu on a vu plus dur comme defi,


et amener Monaco en finale de C1 ?  ::roll::

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

> il va ptet plus oser les mettres titulaires la...


C'est mal connatre Raymond a  ::aie::

----------


## Jahprend

Faudrait qu'il place Estelle aux cages, on prendrai moins de but je pense  ::mouarf::

----------


## Captain_JS

Mouais enfin quand la France tait en finale  la coupe du monde de 2006 tout le monde tait avec lui et l parce que la France n'a pas passe le 1er tour tout le monde le lche ...

Y'a 2 ans c'tait Chibonda, l c'tait Gomis ... Gomis n'a rien fait quand il l'a fait rentrer, bah c'est comme a ... quand Gomis a marqu 2 buts en prparation tout le monde l'a applaudit et comptait sur lui ... maintenant c'est peut tre pas la faute  Raymond s'il n'a pas tenu la pression.

Pour Deschamps, son quipe s'est quand mme mang 3-0, l les franais n'en ont encaiss qu'1 seul donc ...

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

> Pour Deschamps, son quipe s'est quand mme mang 3-0, l les franais n'en ont encaiss qu'1 seul donc ...


Oui, sans Giuly bless.

----------


## sylvain.cool

> Mouais enfin quand la France tait en finale  la coupe du monde de 2006 tout le monde tait avec lui et l parce que la France n'a pas passe le 1er tour tout le monde le lche ...


Moi je dis juste qu'en 2006, il y avait Zidane... et c'est ce qui a sauv l'quipe de France.

Un entraineur qui arrive pas  faire jouer une quipe qui a du potentiel sur le papier, il a fait son temps.

Je trouve qu'il a t trs bien en 2006. Je n'ai rien  redire dessus. Mais l, il a montr ses limites.

Et puis on peut voir dans l'autre sens. Sous prtexte qu'il est arriv en finale en 2006, il faudrait absolument le garder?

[edit] C'est exactement ce que tu dis la d'ailleurs.



> Bah  ce moment l si on veut gagner on a juste  rappeler Diomde et les bleus 98 comme a ils gagneront encore ... pourquoi on les a chang alors ?

----------


## Aitone

> Et puis on peut voir dans l'autre sens. Sous prtexte qu'il est arriv en finale en 2006, il faudrait absolument le garder?


autant garder jacquet qui a fait le doublet

----------


## sylvain.cool

> autant garder jacquet qui a fait le doublet


Et non, il n'a gagn que la coupe du monde! (bon d'accord, roger lemerre etait son double)

----------


## shadowmoon

> Moi je dis juste qu'en 2006, il y avait Zidane... et c'est ce qui a sauv l'quipe de France.


on fait une quipe de clones de zidane ?  ::aie::

----------


## sylvain.cool

> on fait une quipe de clones de zidane ?


C'est pour a que j'ai toujours t pour le clonage!

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

Citation du communiqu de la FFF :




> Raymond Domenech devra uvrer  rconcilier lEquipe de France avec son public


C'est bien parti  ::aie::

----------


## sylvain.cool

> Citation du communiqu de la FFF :
> 
> 
> 
> C'est bien parti


Mais oui, ils sont trop btes! Pour rconcilier, ils choisissent quelqu'un que plus personne ne veut voir ( part Captain_JS)!

Ya pas longtemps, j'ai lu que Laurent Blanc soutenait Domenech pour qu'il reste... En fait, c'est surtout qu'il voulait pas le poste... surtout aprs ce qu'a fait Domenech!

----------


## Captain_JS

> C'est pour a que j'ai toujours t pour le clonage!


Faut pas leur faire jouer leur dernier match tous en mme temps ... parce que sinon au 4e coup de tte on perd le match d'office  ::aie:: 

Et je ne suis pas le seul derrire lui, une partie des joueurs le soutient galement.

[et changer pour mettre Deschamps ...  la rigueur Houiller ou Wenger l j'aurais dit oui  ::king:: ]

----------


## Aitone

Moi je sais que zizou connait bien Deschamps et il a dit que Deschamps serait lgitime en tant que slectionneur

donc moi je vote deschamps  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

> Moi je sais que zizou connait bien Deschamps et il a dit que Deschamps serait lgitime en tant que slectionneur
> 
> donc moi je vote deschamps


Ah!? donc ton choix repose sur celui de Zidane??  ::aie::

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

> Ya pas longtemps, j'ai lu que Laurent Blanc soutenait Domenech pour qu'il reste... En fait, c'est surtout qu'il voulait pas le poste... surtout aprs ce qu'a fait Domenech!


J'ai pas lu la mme chose moi. J'ai cru comprendre qu'il avait dit que Domenech ne serait pas dbarqu de son poste pour diverses raisons. D'ailleurs, je vois mal L.Blanc postuler aprs avoir russi une belle anne  Bordeaux.

----------


## illight

Pour ma part, en 2006 j'tais pas pour Domenech non plus, mais je pense qu'a notre organisateur du milieu de terrain, on a pu arriver aussi loin, et c'est pas grace a Domenech..

COmme on l'a dit plus, faire un 5-5-0 sur le terrain, a aide pas beaucoup...

----------


## BainE

> Moi je sais que zizou connait bien Deschamps et il a dit que Deschamps serait lgitime en tant que slectionneur
> 
> donc moi je vote deschamps


j ai vu la confrence de presse, il en avait rien a battre le Zidane du futur selectionneur, il a soutenu comme ca pour que les journalistes le lchent et qu'il a du recevoir un coup de fil de Deschamps, Dugary et les autres... (il est meme pas venu voir un match de la coupe du monde...).

Pour Deschamps et Monaca ouaip, ben un accident ca arrive  ::aie::  non mais faut dire que Guilly-Rothen a l'poque ca fesait mal au dfense, et pis toute l'quipe etait pas mal.
Il a rien fait d'autre.

Et pis je dis pas pour Domenech, je dis contre Deschamps c'est pas pareil. 
J aurai ador Wenger, mais bon vu le pognon qu'il se fait en Angleterre faut pas rever. 
Blanc c'est un malin, et quelqu un d'humble, je pense qu'il ne se sent pas les epaules pour la selection (enfin pour l'instant); ca fait qu'un an qu'il est coach, il a le temps.

bon Raymond il etait pas si peureux avec les espoirs, ca jouait en attaque, ptet que ca va revenir un jour. 
Par contre c'est Mexes qu'est pas gt du coup, il connaitra jamais la selection.

y a plus qu'a prier 
Santa Marij heu non  ::oops:: 
Santa Marado heu non toujours pas  ::oops:: , ben je vois plus la

----------


## Commodore

on a qu' mettre Papin, il a fait d'excellents rsultats avec Lens cette saison  ::aie::

----------


## sylvain.cool

> Blanc c'est un malin, et quelqu un d'humble, je pense qu'il ne se sent pas les epaules pour la selection (enfin pour l'instant); ca fait qu'un an qu'il est coach, il a le temps.


C'tait le concurrent de Domenech quand il a t choisi pour entrainer la France.

----------

